# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  أسالنى عن المسابقات  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## سمير صيام

:A006:   .  إخواننا الكرام ان شاء الله سيكون هذا الموضوع مخصص للاجابة عن اى اسئلة خاصة بمسابقات المتداول العربى 
دورى ابطال التحليل
كاس المتداول العربى

----------


## faissal

السلام عليكم اخي سمير  يعض الاسئله التي خطرت ببالي  ماذا بعد انتهاء كأس المتداول العربي   هل سنعود الى دوري ابطال التحليل    هل سيتم ادخال تعديلات جوهريه على دوري ابطال التحليل  نظرا لتكرار مواضيع وورش المسابقات   ام انها ستبقى على حالها   وهل هناك تعديل قادم بما يخص نقطة توزيع الجوائز على الرابحين الثلاثه    ارى والله اعلم انه شهر ليس كافي لعرض الاستراتيجيه في ورشه خاصة   هل يمكن جعل المسابقه تمتد على فترة 3 اشهر حتى يتم اعتماد الاستراتيجه وطريقه المضاربه  ويتم تقييم  مدى  نجاحها عندئذ ان شاء الله    بارك الله بك

----------


## man4com

سوال  الاول... ما هيا شروط مسابقة كاس المتداول العربي ؟

----------


## Al-Mo7tref

هذا يعني انه يوجد نوعين من المسابقات 
مسابقة دوري ابطال التحليل ثم مسابقة كاس المتداول العربى فما الفرق بينهما ؟
ما هي مواعيد مسابقة دوري ابطال التحليل و مسابقة كاس المتداول العربي ؟ 
1000 مبروك علي نظام المسابقات الجديد و الي الافضل دائما  :Regular Smile:

----------


## [email protected]$

أنا حابب أشترك بمسابقة كأس المتداول العربي ...  وين التفاصيل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير  يعض الاسئله التي خطرت ببالي  ماذا بعد انتهاء كأس المتداول العربي   هل سنعود الى دوري ابطال التحليل    هل سيتم ادخال تعديلات جوهريه على دوري ابطال التحليل  نظرا لتكرار مواضيع وورش المسابقات   ام انها ستبقى على حالها   وهل هناك تعديل قادم بما يخص نقطة توزيع الجوائز على الرابحين الثلاثه    ارى والله اعلم انه شهر ليس كافي لعرض الاستراتيجيه في ورشه خاصة   هل يمكن جعل المسابقه تمتد على فترة 3 اشهر حتى يتم اعتماد الاستراتيجه وطريقه المضاربه  ويتم تقييم  مدى  نجاحها عندئذ ان شاء الله    بارك الله بك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
سيكون هناك تبادل بين المسابقتين ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة للتعديلات فليس يوجد شئ يستحق التعديل حاليا وان وجد فلن نتاخر عن ذلك
وبالنسبة لمد المسابقة الى 3 شهور فهو صعب جدا لان الناس بيعتبروا فى الاصل شهرين كتير

----------


## سمير صيام

> سوال  الاول... ما هيا شروط مسابقة كاس المتداول العربي ؟

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81136.html#post1365930

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذا يعني انه يوجد نوعين من المسابقات 
> مسابقة دوري ابطال التحليل ثم مسابقة كاس المتداول العربى فما الفرق بينهما ؟
> ما هي مواعيد مسابقة دوري ابطال التحليل و مسابقة كاس المتداول العربي ؟ 
> 1000 مبروك علي نظام المسابقات الجديد و الي الافضل دائما

  الله يبارك فيك
نعم هما الان مسابقتين ابطال التحليل وكاس المتداول والفرق يمكنك مراجعة الشروط للمسابقتين

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا حابب أشترك بمسابقة كأس المتداول العربي ...  وين التفاصيل

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81136.html#post1365930

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

المسابقتين في نفس الوقت ولا وحدة بس؟؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> المسابقتين في نفس الوقت ولا وحدة بس؟؟

 واحدة كل مرة وبالتبادل بينهم ان شاءا لله

----------


## x_1ng

- المنافسة ستكون على عملة واحدة خلال فترة المنافسة 
من سيحدد هذة العملة؟ المتسابقين ام ادارة المنتدى؟ و هل هذة العملة ثابتة على مدار فترة المسابقة كلها ام على مدار الاسبوع ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> - المنافسة ستكون على عملة واحدة خلال فترة المنافسة 
> من سيحدد هذة العملة؟ المتسابقين ام ادارة المنتدى؟ و هل هذة العملة ثابتة على مدار فترة المسابقة كلها ام على مدار الاسبوع ؟؟

  طبعا كنا متوقعين السؤال  كل واحد هيسجل فى الموضوع الخاص بالمسابقة هيكتب العملة التى يرغب للمنافسة بيها ونشوف العملة التى اغلب المسجلين اختروها وتكون هى التى يتنافسوا عليها او كل متنافس مع الاخر يتفقوا على عملة اخرى سويا

----------


## Saudi Forex

سؤال عن بدايه المسابقه متى ؟ 
سؤال هل المتاجره محصوره ببرنامج ميتاتريد فكسول ؟ يعني لازم جميع الصفقات تتم من خلاله ؟ 
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال عن بدايه المسابقه متى ؟ 
> سؤال هل المتاجره محصوره ببرنامج ميتاتريد فكسول ؟ يعني لازم جميع الصفقات تتم من خلاله ؟ 
> شكرا

 بداية المسابقة ان شاء الله الاول من اكتوبر
وبالنسبة للبرنامج نعم فمن خلال ميتاتريدر افكسول

----------


## mac

> أستفسار عن المسابقه هل مازال دوري أبطال التحليل موجود أم تم استبداله بدايه هذا الشهر بكأس المتداول أو سوف تكون الإثنتين وهل يمكن المشاركه فيهما جميعا ؟

 الدورى متلغاش هو لسه موجود بس الشهرين دول هيكون فيه كأس فقط وبعدين الادارة هتقرر يأما هيكون كل شهرين مره كاس ومره دورى او حسب ما هى تشوف وحسب طبعا راى الاعضاء وانطبعاتهم عن المسابقتين بالتوفيق حبيبى

----------


## saaad111

> الدورى متلغاش هو لسه موجود  بس الشهرين دول هيكون فيه كأس فقط وبعدين الادارة هتقرر يأما هيكون كل شهرين مره كاس ومره دورى او حسب ما هى تشوف وحسب طبعا راى الاعضاء وانطبعاتهم عن المسابقتين  بالتوفيق حبيبى

  
الله يعطيك العااااااااااافيه اخي mac

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب وبالنسبه للناس اللى اخدوا الدورى مرتين ؟ هل يحق لهم الاشتراك فى الكأس ؟! 
> طبعا الامر ده فى ايد الاداره @[email protected] لكن انا بقول انه تعتبر دوره منفصله عن دورى التحليل لذلك ارى انه لا يوجد ما يمنع اشتراكنا فى المسابقة الجديدة  ولا ايه رأيك يا عم فيصل ووليد  اضغطوا على الاداره يا مينز

  :013:

----------


## acomando

ممتاز هذا الاجتهاد أعانكم الله

----------


## faissal

> طب وبالنسبه للناس اللى اخدوا الدورى مرتين ؟ هل يحق لهم الاشتراك فى الكأس ؟! 
> طبعا الامر ده فى ايد الاداره @[email protected] لكن انا بقول انه تعتبر دوره منفصله عن دورى التحليل لذلك ارى انه لا يوجد ما يمنع اشتراكنا فى المسابقة الجديدة  ولا ايه رأيك يا عم فيصل ووليد اضغطوا على الاداره يا مينز

 والله ياباشا تم رفع طلب التماس وترجي  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ومنتظرين الجواب  :013:

----------


## mohands_moslim

> 

 ايه بس السجاير دى ضاره بالصحه على فكره  :Wink Smile:   

> والله ياباشا تم رفع طلب التماس وترجي   ومنتظرين الجواب

 احنا نروح لرئيس المنتدى رأسا : السيد طلال السميرى أدام الله بقاؤه وقدس الله ثراه  :Big Grin:  ونلف حوليه لفتين  :Big Grin:  ونلتمس هناك ياعم فيصل وهو قلبه طيب وهيوافق علطول واحنا فى الطريق نروح كمان للبشمهندس اسامه وهو حبيب الملايين واكيد هيوافق  :013:  ولو مفيش فايده بقى يبقى نروح لأخر كارت الاستاذ سمير  :Teeth Smile:  ( شوف عاينينك للتقيله ازاى - اى خدمه - )  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه بس السجاير دى ضاره بالصحه على فكره  
> احنا نروح لرئيس المنتدى رأسا : السيد طلال السميرى أدام الله بقاؤه وقدس الله ثراه  ونلف حوليه لفتين  ونلتمس هناك ياعم فيصل وهو قلبه طيب وهيوافق علطول واحنا فى الطريق نروح كمان للبشمهندس اسامه وهو حبيب الملايين واكيد هيوافق  ولو مفيش فايده بقى يبقى نروح لأخر كارت الاستاذ سمير  ( شوف عاينينك للتقيله ازاى - اى خدمه - )

  :18:  :18:   :012:

----------


## faissal

> 

 المنتدى ده شكله مسكون اي حاجه تنكتب تلاقي سمير حضر فيها    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mohands_moslim

> المنتدى ده شكله مسكون اي حاجه تنكتب تلاقي سمير حضر فيها

 واحنا رايحين للحج طلال طبعا هنكون واخدينله هدية  :Big Grin:  نكتب فى مسيو سمير شكوى محترمه  :012:  لأننا هنكون مع البيج بوس  :013:  سيبه براحته يا عم فيصل  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> واحنا رايحين للحج طلال طبعا هنكون واخدينله هدية  نكتب فى مسيو سمير شكوى محترمه  لأننا هنكون مع البيج بوس  سيبه براحته يا عم فيصل

 ههههههههه 
ماشى ياعم  :Drive1:

----------


## وليد الامور

> والله ياباشا تم رفع طلب التماس وترجي   ومنتظرين الجواب

 _ معقولة لغاية دلوقتى ماتمش البت فى الموضوع دة التسجيل  بكرة يا جماعة الخير_

----------


## brokensoul08

> _ معقولة لغاية دلوقتى ماتمش البت فى الموضوع دة التسجيل  بكرة يا جماعة الخير_

 *انا بحتج و بعترض و برفض و بندد انا كمان  *   بس لو افهم بس بتتكلموا  عن ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> *انا بحتج و بعترض و برفض و بندد انا كمان  *  بس لو افهم بس بتتكلموا  عن ايه

 هات ودانك وانا اقولك  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> _ معقولة لغاية دلوقتى ماتمش البت فى الموضوع دة التسجيل  بكرة يا جماعة الخير_

 عشان خاطرك بس
انا بعت تذكير للادارة

----------


## M-elgendy

> عشان خاطرك بس
> انا بعت تذكير للادارة

   :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:  
هى الاداره ممكن تنسى ؟؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> هى الاداره ممكن تنسى ؟؟

 النسيان طبع بشرى  :013: 
لكن طبعا من المشغوليات ممكن يتنسى امور 
عشان كده ارسلت تذكير بيها

----------


## وليد الامور

> هى الاداره ممكن تنسى ؟؟

 _ جل من لا يسهو يا اخ جندى_

----------


## وليد الامور

> النسيان طبع بشرى   لكن طبعا من المشغوليات ممكن يتنسى امور  عشان كده ارسلت تذكير بيها

 _ تاعبينك معانا يا باشاا_

----------


## M-elgendy

> النسيان طبع بشرى 
> لكن طبعا من المشغوليات ممكن يتنسى امور 
> عشان كده ارسلت تذكير بيها

 كفايه شرب سجاير .. اهى دى اكتر العوامل بتأثر على اداء الدماغ بشكل طبيعى  :Big Grin:     

> _ جل من لا يسهو يا اخ جندى_

   :Emoticon1:

----------


## mohands_moslim

هههههههههههههههه ايوه كده يا استاذ سمير كده انا ممكن اسحب الشكوى   :Big Grin:   :Wink Smile:    :Eh S(7):  ومتنساش تقولهم ان مهندس داخل بتقله اوى فى المسابقة دى وهياخدها يعنى هياخدها وبنسب عاليه  :013:

----------


## رجل المستحيل

> هههههههههههههههه ايوه كده يا استاذ سمير كده انا ممكن اسحب الشكوى      ومتنساش تقولهم ان مهندس داخل بتقله اوى فى المسابقة دى وهياخدها يعنى هياخدها وبنسب عاليه

  :Cry Smile:  نرجو من الادارة التشدد في موقفها ضد من يحاول التأثير والتمرد على قوانينها الرائعة  :012:  
بمزح ويا ريت يتم دخول جميع الاعضاء بدون استثناء عشان تكون مطحنة  :Boxing:  :013: 
ودي المسابقة تختلف عن سابقتها 180 درجة فاعتقد يعني دير بالك يا بشمهندس  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:    :Icon26:  :Icon26:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohands_moslim

> نرجو من الادارة التشدد في موقفها ضد من يحاول التأثير والتمرد على قوانينها الرائعة  
> بمزح ويا ريت يتم دخول جميع الاعضاء بدون استثناء عشان تكون مطحنة 
> ودي المسابقة تختلف عن سابقتها 180 درجة فاعتقد يعني دير بالك يا بشمهندس

 بل ستكون مفرمة وبينى وبينك جاية على المزبوط بالزبط  :18:  انا شغال على عمله واحده بس وبقالى فتره مختفى بطور طريقة ان شاء الله لو دخلت بيها كاس العالم هاخده  :18:

----------


## brokensoul08

> نرجو من الادارة التشدد في موقفها ضد من يحاول التأثير والتمرد على قوانينها الرائعة  
> بمزح ويا ريت يتم دخول جميع الاعضاء بدون استثناء عشان تكون مطحنة 
> ودي المسابقة تختلف عن سابقتها 180 درجة فاعتقد يعني دير بالك يا بشمهندس

  

> بل ستكون مفرمة وبينى وبينك جاية على المزبوط بالزبط  انا شغال على عمله واحده بس وبقالى فتره مختفى بطور طريقة ان شاء الله لو دخلت بيها كاس العالم هاخده

 *ربنا يوفقكم يارب*

----------


## سمير صيام

> هههههههههههههههه ايوه كده يا استاذ سمير كده انا ممكن اسحب الشكوى      ومتنساش تقولهم ان مهندس داخل بتقله اوى فى المسابقة دى وهياخدها يعنى هياخدها وبنسب عاليه

  

> بل ستكون مفرمة وبينى وبينك جاية على المزبوط بالزبط  انا شغال على عمله واحده بس وبقالى فتره مختفى بطور طريقة ان شاء الله لو دخلت بيها كاس العالم هاخده

  ان شاء الله نشوفكم بعد ما تخلص مدتكم  :Big Grin:

----------


## وليد الامور

> ان شاء الله نشوفكم بعد ما تخلص مدتكم

  يعنى الادارة اجلت الاشتراك الى ما بعد مدة 12 شهر لكل من اشترك مرتين فى الدورى ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعنى الادارة اجلت الاشتراك الى ما بعد مدة 12 شهر لكل من اشترك مرتين فى الدورى ؟

 نعم على اساس ان الفائزين فى مسابقات المتداول العربى واحد وبصرف النظر عن شكل المسابقة

----------


## وليد الامور

> نعم على اساس ان الفائزين فى مسابقات المتداول العربى واحد وبصرف النظر عن شكل المسابقة

 _ ولو ان القاعدة دى اول مرة اسمعها فى قوانين المسابقات فى المنتدى الا انى اتمنى التوفيق لباقى الاعضاء فى اولى نسخ الكأس وعلى العموم الافراج قريب ان شاء الله نتقابل الدورى القادم_

----------


## mohands_moslim

ارفعلنا قضية يا وليد مينفعش كده  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  فى استئناف ولا ااحنا ادام محكمه عسكرية .. الحكم فيها غير قابل للطعن  :Noco:

----------


## وليد الامور

> ارفعلنا قضية يا وليد مينفعش كده  فى استئناف ولا ااحنا ادام محكمه عسكرية .. الحكم فيها غير قابل للطعن

 _ لا يا عم الادارة والمشرفين حبايبنا_

----------


## mohands_moslim

خلاص علشان خاطرك يا وليد مش هناخد الاجراءات القانونية ضد الاداره  :013:  وننتظر انتهاء فتره العقوبة  :Big Grin:  بس منتظرين العفو الملكى يا سيد طلال  :013:

----------


## كريم عبد الله

> بل ستكون مفرمة وبينى وبينك جاية على المزبوط بالزبط  انا شغال على عمله واحده بس وبقالى فتره مختفى بطور طريقة ان شاء الله لو دخلت بيها كاس العالم هاخده

  :016:

----------


## mac

> 

 متفكرش كتير يا بطل  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## miloudi2009

السلام عليكم هل من الممكن يا استاذ الاشتراك في كلتا المسابقتين بنفس البرنامج واسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور عبرمحطة gtsام عن طريق الميتا تريدر فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم هل من الممكن يا استاذ الاشتراك في كلتا المسابقتين بنفس البرنامج واسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور عبرمحطة gtsام عن طريق الميتا تريدر فقط

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم يوجد موضوع مخصص للاسئلة واسمح لى بدمج سؤالك مع الموضوع
وطبعا اختار البرنامج الذى تريده للمتاجرة

----------


## miloudi2009

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اخى الكريم يوجد موضوع مخصص للاسئلة واسمح لى بدمج سؤالك مع الموضوع
> وطبعا اختار البرنامج الذى تريده للمتاجرة

  شكرا جزيلا

----------


## man2forex

صباح الخير للجميع واتمنى لنا ولكم التوفيق ....... هل نبداء الان بتسجيل الحساب وارسالة ؟؟  واين نضع الزوج اللذي نرغب بالتجارة عليه ؟؟    :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير للجميع واتمنى لنا ولكم التوفيق ....... هل نبداء الان بتسجيل الحساب وارسالة ؟؟  واين نضع الزوج اللذي نرغب بالتجارة عليه ؟؟

 لم يفتح موضوع التسجيل بعد

----------


## man2forex

> لم يفتح موضوع التسجيل بعد

 اذن ننتظر لما تفتحوا موضوع خاص بالتسجيل على بركة الله  اشكرك استاذ سمير ويا ريت نلتزم بشروط المسابقة اللي تم وضعها في بداية موضوع ((( كأس المتداول العربى )))  عشان الواحد ما يتلخبط من كثرة آراء الاخوان بتغيير بعض الشروط ,,,,, بحيث نأخذ برأيهم في المسابقات القادمة وليس بهذا الكأس    :Icon26:  ويعطيك العافية  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذن ننتظر لما تفتحوا موضوع خاص بالتسجيل على بركة الله  اشكرك استاذ سمير ويا ريت نلتزم بشروط المسابقة اللي تم وضعها في بداية موضوع ((( كأس المتداول العربى )))  عشان الواحد ما يتلخبط من كثرة آراء الاخوان بتغيير بعض الشروط ,,,,, بحيث نأخذ برأيهم في المسابقات القادمة وليس بهذا الكأس    ويعطيك العافية

 تم فتح الموضوع

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

تم التسجيل فى المسابقه  :Good:  
بس لى استفسار بسيط يا استاذ / سمير  
لما جيت افتح حساب تجريبى لبرنامج GTS فرع استراليا لم اجده موجود من ضمن الخيارات المتاحه فى الرابط !!  
 ففتحت حساب تجريبى من الموقع الاساسى فرع استراليا . . .   فهل تسجيلى سليم ام لا ؟؟  
ومشكور مقدما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> تم التسجيل فى المسابقه  
> بس لى استفسار بسيط يا استاذ / سمير  
> لما جيت افتح حساب تجريبى لبرنامج GTS فرع استراليا لم اجده موجود من ضمن الخيارات المتاحه فى الرابط !!  
>  ففتحت حساب تجريبى من الموقع الاساسى فرع استراليا . . .   فهل تسجيلى سليم ام لا ؟؟  
> ومشكور مقدما

 مافيش مشكلة ان شاء الله

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> مافيش مشكلة ان شاء الله

 مشكور على سرعه الرد استاذ / سمير  
بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بو محمد

*السلام عليكم
ممكن سؤال يتعلق بمسابقة دورى ابطال التحليل هل اسجل فيها الان ام تم تاجيلها
ثانيا هل استطيع التسجيل المسابقتين 1- * *بمسابقة دورى ابطال التحليل 2 -* *كأس المتداول العربى* *الان وبنفس الوقت وشكرا*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم
> ممكن سؤال يتعلق بمسابقة دورى ابطال التحليل هل اسجل فيها الان ام تم تاجيلها
> ثانيا هل استطيع التسجيل المسابقتين 1- * *بمسابقة دورى ابطال التحليل 2 -* *كأس المتداول العربى* *الان وبنفس الوقت وشكرا*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المسابقتين لن يقاموا فى توقيت واحد ولذلك كل مسابةق لها وقتها وتسجيلها

----------


## بو محمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> المسابقتين لن يقاموا فى توقيت واحد ولذلك كل مسابةق لها وقتها وتسجيلها

 الان اسجل في اي مسابقة ممكن تفيدني اخ سمير ومتى التسجيل يكون

----------


## سمير صيام

> الان اسجل في اي مسابقة ممكن تفيدني اخ سمير ومتى التسجيل يكون

 المسابقة الحالية هى الكاس 
وهذا رابط التسجيل ولابد من قراءة الشروط جيدا قبل التسجيل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81507.html#post1373369

----------


## نـزار محمد

اخي سمير : هل يتم تغير كلمة المرور ثم ارسالها لكم .. او يتم ارسال نفس كلمة المرور لبرنامج الميتاتريدر؟ 
ارجو الافادة وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير : هل يتم تغير كلمة المرور ثم ارسالها لكم .. او يتم ارسال نفس كلمة المرور لبرنامج الميتاتريدر؟ 
> ارجو الافادة وشكرا

 فى الميتاتريدر لا يتم تغيير كلمة السر

----------


## limo_trader

قمت بوضع المعرف والعمله ثم فتحت حساب تجريبى مع fx sol uk ثم قمت بتحميل البرنامج الخاص بالحساب التجريبى مع العلم انا لدى حساب حقيقى على fx sol فقط 
فذهبت لأفتح البرنامج التجريبى الخاص بالمسابقه فلم يفتح معى فذهبت الى البرنامج الخاص بالحساب الحقيقى وضغطت على practice بدلا من live وقمت بادخال اسم المستخدم والباسوورد ففتح معى مع العلم انى قمت بارسال كل البيانات المطلوبه على الرابط المشار اليه وهى اسم المستخدم والباسوورد كما هما 
فما هو الحل حتى استطيع التجاره على fx sol uk ؟

----------


## ronnie

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل فتح الحساب يكون حكرا على ميتاتريدر؟

----------


## زهره

هل يجب ان اذكر طريقتى الخاصه فى التداول ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## mac

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل فتح الحساب يكون حكرا على ميتاتريدر؟

  *يمكن التسجيل فى اى برنامج ميتاتريدر او جى تى اس وفى اى فرع امريكا او بريطانيا او استراليا*   

> هل يجب ان اذكر طريقتى الخاصه فى التداول ؟

 *مش اجبارى
يعنى ممكن تفتح موضوع وتذكر فيه طريقتك او لا اللى يريحك
بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالتوفيق للجميع 
حاولت أكثر من مرة التسجيل عبر الرابط يعطنى رسالة اكمال التسجيل وسوف يرس لى اميل بالـ USER&PASS ولم يفعل هل اسجل من موقع الشركة مباشرة

----------


## miloudi2009

السلبام عليكم 
اتبعت الروابط الموجودة واكملت التسجيل بنجاح وحملت البرنامج لكن عند الدخول تاتيني  رسالة ان اسم المستخدم خطا فضننت اني اخطات فاعدت التسجيل من جديد وارسل لي اسم مستخدم جديد ولكن حدث معي نفس المشكل فما الحل

----------


## candidaplus

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم سمير صيام 
فتحت حساب تجريبي مند اقل من ساعة وانزلت برنامج التداول مع فوركس سول بريطانيا 
وارسلت لي كلمة السر واسم المستخدم ولكن عند ادخال البيانات المرسلة تخرج علي رسالة تعلمني بان اسم المستخدم غير صالح كما كررت ايضا فتح حساب اخر وحصل نفس الشئ 
ترى ما السبب فيما حدث معي 
شكرا على حسن تعاونكم

----------


## dojistar

السلام عليكم اخي سمير  هل من الممكن بعض الشرح على طريقه ارسال التسجيل بالمسابقه   لانه شايف انه لا يوجد حقل فاضي يتم وضع رقم الحساب الديمو الذي تم فتحه   ويوجد فقط حقل واحد بما يخص الحساب التجريب  وعندما ارسلت البيانات  عادت الصفحه فارغه كما كانت ولم يعطني اي تاكيد بانه الارسال تم بنجاح  مرفق الصورة للتاكد من طرفكم

----------


## handsa2007

> نعم على اساس ان الفائزين فى مسابقات المتداول العربى واحد وبصرف النظر عن شكل المسابقة

 يعني مافيش فايدة :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  ,,,
ولا امل لتخفيف العقوبة :Big Grin:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## mac

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير  هل من الممكن بعض الشرح على طريقه ارسال التسجيل بالمسابقه   لانه شايف انه لا يوجد حقل فاضي يتم وضع رقم الحساب الديمو الذي تم فتحه   ويوجد فقط حقل واحد بما يخص الحساب التجريب  وعندما ارسلت البيانات  عادت الصفحه فارغه كما كانت ولم يعطني اي تاكيد بانه الارسال تم بنجاح  مرفق الصورة للتاكد من طرفكم

 *حبيبى اسم الشهره هو معرفك فى المنتدى
واسم المسخدم هو رقم الحساب
وبرجاء مسح الصورة لانها بتحتوى على معلوماتك الشخصية
بالتوفيق حبيبى*

----------


## yassin444

انا  فتحت حساب  تجريبي  في فرع استراليا  حصلت على الباسسورد  واللوجين 
لكن لم احصل على   كلمة مرور الزوار   لاني لم  افتح الحساب  مباشرة من الميتا ترايدر   
و كم هو  حجم  اللوت في العقد الواحد

----------


## mac

> انا  فتحت حساب  تجريبي  في فرع استراليا  حصلت على الباسسورد  واللوجين 
> لكن لم احصل على   كلمة مرور الزوار   لاني لم  افتح الحساب  مباشرة من الميتا ترايدر   
> و كم هو  حجم  اللوت في العقد الواحد

 *لو محتاج كلمة سر الزوار
من اسفل البرنامج اختار mailbox بعدين هتلاقى رسائل افتح رساله عنوانها registration هتلاقى بدخلها كلمة سر الزوار
حجم اللوت 100,000
بالتوفيق حبيبى*

----------


## dojistar

> *حبيبى اسم الشهره هو معرفك فى المنتدى*  *واسم المسخدم هو رقم الحساب* *وبرجاء مسح الصورة لانها بتحتوى على معلوماتك الشخصية* *بالتوفيق حبيبى*

   تم الارسال بنجاح مشكور عيوني على المساعده

----------


## soufian

استاد سمير عندي سؤال حبيت اسأله  
من شروط اتسجيل انه تحدد العملة الي تحب تدول عليها طب هل ممكن اترك الامر مفتوح يعني 
انا اريد احتبر نفسي هل اني قادر احلل اي عملة او لا بغض ندر على العملات المحببة لدي ولي اتابعهم 
بشكل يومي ويكون اسبوع المسابقة اختبار حقيقي ينسبة لي

----------


## hamidhossain

هل يمكن قبولي في المسابقة؟ مشاركاتي ليست كثيرة 
تحياتي
حامد

----------


## yassin444

> *لو محتاج كلمة سر الزوار*  *من اسفل البرنامج اختار mailbox بعدين هتلاقى رسائل افتح رساله عنوانها registration هتلاقى بدخلها كلمة سر الزوار* *حجم اللوت 100,000* *بالتوفيق حبيبى*

 شكرا  على المساعدة

----------


## yassin444

> هل يمكن قبولي في المسابقة؟ مشاركاتي ليست كثيرة 
> تحياتي
> حامد

  اعتق د نعم يمكنك المشاركة ما دامت مشاركاتك ا كثر من 50  مشاركة فعالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> قمت بوضع المعرف والعمله ثم فتحت حساب تجريبى مع fx sol uk ثم قمت بتحميل البرنامج الخاص بالحساب التجريبى مع العلم انا لدى حساب حقيقى على fx sol فقط 
> فذهبت لأفتح البرنامج التجريبى الخاص بالمسابقه فلم يفتح معى فذهبت الى البرنامج الخاص بالحساب الحقيقى وضغطت على practice بدلا من live وقمت بادخال اسم المستخدم والباسوورد ففتح معى مع العلم انى قمت بارسال كل البيانات المطلوبه على الرابط المشار اليه وهى اسم المستخدم والباسوورد كما هما 
> فما هو الحل حتى استطيع التجاره على fx sol uk ؟

 جرب سجل حساب جديد خاص بيريطانيا ونزل منصة بريطانيا وادخل عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بالتوفيق للجميع 
> حاولت أكثر من مرة التسجيل عبر الرابط يعطنى رسالة اكمال التسجيل وسوف يرس لى اميل بالـ USER&PASS ولم يفعل هل اسجل من موقع الشركة مباشرة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اسمك المستخدم وكلمة السر ستجدها فى نفس عنوان الصفحة التى اعطت تاكيد التسجيل فلا تحتاج الايميل وقتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلبام عليكم 
> اتبعت الروابط الموجودة واكملت التسجيل بنجاح وحملت البرنامج لكن عند الدخول تاتيني  رسالة ان اسم المستخدم خطا فضننت اني اخطات فاعدت التسجيل من جديد وارسل لي اسم مستخدم جديد ولكن حدث معي نفس المشكل فما الحل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
سجل مرة اخرى وان شاء الله يشتغل ولا تنسى ان تختار البرنامج المناسب 
يعنى سجلت فى استراليا تنزل برنامج استراليا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير  هل من الممكن بعض الشرح على طريقه ارسال التسجيل بالمسابقه   لانه شايف انه لا يوجد حقل فاضي يتم وضع رقم الحساب الديمو الذي تم فتحه   ويوجد فقط حقل واحد بما يخص الحساب التجريب  وعندما ارسلت البيانات  عادت الصفحه فارغه كما كانت ولم يعطني اي تاكيد بانه الارسال تم بنجاح  مرفق الصورة للتاكد من طرفكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اكتب رقم الحساب فى اسم المستخدم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد سمير عندي سؤال حبيت اسأله  
> من شروط اتسجيل انه تحدد العملة الي تحب تدول عليها طب هل ممكن اترك الامر مفتوح يعني 
> انا اريد احتبر نفسي هل اني قادر احلل اي عملة او لا بغض ندر على العملات المحببة لدي ولي اتابعهم 
> بشكل يومي ويكون اسبوع المسابقة اختبار حقيقي ينسبة لي

 مافيش مشكلة بس يفضل ان ترشح العملة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن قبولي في المسابقة؟ مشاركاتي ليست كثيرة 
> تحياتي
> حامد

 لو مشاركاتك السابقة فعالة 
نعم يمكنك

----------


## ليبيا

السلام عليكم اخى سمير لقد قمت بالتسجيل فى المسابقة فى البيانات لم اجد خانة محصصة باى عملة اريد المتاجرة وثانى شى البداء فى المسابقة هال يبدا يوم الاحد اريد التوضيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخى سمير لقد قمت بالتسجيل فى المسابقة فى البيانات لم اجد خانة محصصة باى عملة اريد المتاجرة وثانى شى البداء فى المسابقة هال يبدا يوم الاحد اريد التوضيح

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم
التسجيل بمعرفك والعملة فى الموضوع المخصص للتسجيل وليس فى ارسال البيانات للادارة

----------


## eslamkaja

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا عندى سؤال لو انا مختار زوج ال استرالى دولار مممكن اقابل حد شغال على المجنون
و تبقى المنافسة بينى و بيه و لا لازم الاتنين على زوج واحد فى اى مواجهة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

شرح من اخونا احمد عطية خاصة بالتسجيل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81545.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا عندى سؤال لو انا مختار زوج ال استرالى دولار مممكن اقابل حد شغال على المجنون
> و تبقى المنافسة بينى و بيه و لا لازم الاتنين على زوج واحد فى اى مواجهة؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاتنين ان شاء الله على زوج واحد

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

السلام عليكم 
سؤال بسيط ان شاء الله.... 
ارسلت بيانات الاشتراك بالمسابقة مرتين
لانه المرة الاولى كان ناقصة منها المعرف,,,
فراسلت البيانات بالمرة الثانية كاملة
فهل سيكون هناك مشكلة قبل البداية,,,
او شد عضلي :Big Grin:  
مشكور استاذ سمير...
و بالتوفيق للجميع  :Icon26:

----------


## eslamkaja

و ماذا اذا لم يوجد شخص اختار الزوج الذى اخترته؟

----------


## الغندور

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير 
تم التسجيل بالمسابقة بمنصة GTS
الا انها لا تفتح عندي مطلقا
فهل يمكن الأشتراك بمنصة ميتاتريدر و أعادة ارسال البيانات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤال بسيط ان شاء الله.... 
> ارسلت بيانات الاشتراك بالمسابقة مرتين
> لانه المرة الاولى كان ناقصة منها المعرف,,,
> فراسلت البيانات بالمرة الثانية كاملة
> فهل سيكون هناك مشكلة قبل البداية,,,
> او شد عضلي 
> مشكور استاذ سمير...
> و بالتوفيق للجميع

 لامشكلة ياباشا
ابعت لى كنافة نابلسى وانا امشيها  :012:

----------


## سمير صيام

> و ماذا اذا لم يوجد شخص اختار الزوج الذى اخترته؟

 ستدخل على الزوج الذى سيختاره الاغلبية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير 
> تم التسجيل بالمسابقة بمنصة GTS
> الا انها لا تفتح عندي مطلقا
> فهل يمكن الأشتراك بمنصة ميتاتريدر و أعادة ارسال البيانات

 مافيش مشكلة ان شاء الله

----------


## saaad111

_الله يعطيك العافيه اخي سمير بس استفسار هل عادي يتم الاشتراك بال gts او فقط الميتاتريدر وسؤال ثاني الGts تبع امريكا لا يقبل الهيدج ويتنع نظام fifo يعني جميع اللي بيشتغلوا ماعندهم هيدج_  _بعدين نزلت البرنامج هذا ولا ادري ايش هو.؟! وكيف اغير الباسورد_

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

> لامشكلة ياباشا
> ابعت لى كنافة نابلسى وانا امشيها

 *احلى كنافة رح توصلك على الايميل
بس خايف من القطر يوقع على الايميل و يشطب الباسورد 
رح نستناك بالاردن*

----------


## سمير صيام

> _الله يعطيك العافيه اخي سمير بس استفسار هل عادي يتم الاشتراك بال gts او فقط الميتاتريدر وسؤال ثاني الGts تبع امريكا لا يقبل الهيدج ويتنع نظام fifo يعني جميع اللي بيشتغلوا ماعندهم هيدج_  _بعدين نزلت البرنامج هذا ولا ادري ايش هو.؟! وكيف اغير الباسورد_

  البرنامج لا قيود عليه
اشترك فى اى برنامج تريد وبلغنا بيه وخلاص 
البرنامج اللى فى الصورة هو برنامج الشارت الخاص بافكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> *احلى كنافة رح توصلك على الايميل
> بس خايف من القطر يوقع على الايميل و يشطب الباسورد 
> رح نستناك بالاردن*

 ههههههههههه 
ان شاء الله نفسى اجى وازور عمى

----------


## saaad111

> البرنامج لا قيود عليه اشترك فى اى برنامج تريد وبلغنا بيه وخلاص  البرنامج اللى فى الصورة هو برنامج الشارت الخاص بافكسول

  
يعطيك العافيه أخي سمير ولكن بنتعبك شوي بالإسئله 
أنا فتحت حساب تجريبي في Fxslo uk برنامج gts وأرسلت البيانات وكتبت اسمي والعمله اللي ارغبها بس اللي مافهمته وبلغنا بيه وخلاص ==> أبغلكم في أيش

----------


## Parli

أستاذ سمير سؤالين لو سمحت .. 
1 - بعد ملئ البيانات لفتح حساب تجريبي مع FX Solutions UK ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة لأختيار البرنامج .. ولكن انا أريد التداول عبر Meta Trader 4 .. من أين أنزله ؟   
2- ال PASSWORD المطلوب إرساله للجنة هو الماستر ؟ أم (باسوورد القراءة) فقط ؟ 
شكراً مقدماً ..  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافيه أخي سمير ولكن بنتعبك شوي بالإسئله 
> أنا فتحت حساب تجريبي في Fxslo uk برنامج gts وأرسلت البيانات وكتبت اسمي والعمله اللي ارغبها بس اللي مافهمته وبلغنا بيه وخلاص ==> أبغلكم في أيش

 عند ارسالك بيانات التسجيل تقول البرنامج اللى هتستخدمه عشان نعرف نفحص النتائج

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير سؤالين لو سمحت .. 
> 1 - بعد ملئ البيانات لفتح حساب تجريبي مع FX Solutions UK ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة لأختيار البرنامج .. ولكن انا أريد التداول عبر Meta Trader 4 .. من أين أنزله ؟   
> 2- ال PASSWORD المطلوب إرساله للجنة هو الماستر ؟ أم (باسوورد القراءة) فقط ؟ 
> شكراً مقدماً ..

 فى برنامج gts pro  لايوجد باسورد اطلاع فعليك ارسال كلمة السر الخاصة بك

----------


## Parli

> فى برنامج gts pro  لايوجد باسورد اطلاع فعليك ارسال كلمة السر الخاصة بك

  وبالنسبة للسؤال الأول ؟ من أين أنزل meta trader UK ؟ ..
أم أشتغل ع ال GTS  ؟

----------


## Mohamedasm

استاذ سمير سؤال لو سمحت انا هستخدم برنامج الميتاتريد كيف اقوم بابلاغ لجنة المسابقات بذلك علما ان الصفحة الخاصة بالتسجيل لا يوجد بها خانة لكى اكتب فيها برنامج التداول المستخدم

----------


## سمير صيام

> وبالنسبة للسؤال الأول ؟ من أين أنزل meta trader UK ؟ ..
> أم أشتغل ع ال GTS  ؟

 مافيش ميتاتريدر فى بريطانيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير سؤال لو سمحت انا هستخدم برنامج الميتاتريد كيف اقوم بابلاغ لجنة المسابقات بذلك علما ان الصفحة الخاصة بالتسجيل لا يوجد بها خانة لكى اكتب فيها برنامج التداول المستخدم

   مادام مش موجودة ممكن تكتبها بجانب كلمة السر
او فى تسجيل المسابقة يكتب العملة ويكتب برنامج التداول

----------


## Mohamedasm

> مادام مش موجودة ممكن تكتبها بجانب كلمة السر  او فى تسجيل المسابقة يكتب العملة ويكتب برنامج التداول

  
شكرا يا استاذ سمير لسرعة الرد 
انا كنت كتبت العملة فى الموضوع الخاص بالتسجيل 
على كل حال سوف اكتبه مرة اخرى مع ذكرى لبرنامج التداول وارجو من سيادتك حذف المشاركة الاولى الغير مذكور فيها برنامج التداول 
وشكرا لك مرة أخرى

----------


## saaad111

> عند ارسالك بيانات التسجيل تقول البرنامج اللى هتستخدمه عشان نعرف نفحص النتائج

  
طيب أستاذ سمير أرسلتها بدون ذكر اسم البرنامج  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب أستاذ سمير أرسلتها بدون ذكر اسم البرنامج

 اكتب اسم البرنامج فى الموضوع

----------


## Parli

> مافيش ميتاتريدر فى بريطانيا

  طيب انا صرت مسجل ب بريطانيا .. بصير أرد أسجل ب أستراليا ؟ ولا أمري لله و أكمّل GTS ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب انا صرت مسجل ب بريطانيا .. بصير أرد أسجل ب أستراليا ؟ ولا أمري لله و أكمّل GTS ؟

 ينفع ياباشا

----------


## saaad111

> اكتب اسم البرنامج فى الموضوع

  
ماقدر أكتبه في الموضوع لأني كاتب في الموضوع من العصر إلا أن أكتبه مره ثانيه أو تعدلها :Inlove:  أو  :016:  مادري؟!

----------


## Parli

> ينفع ياباشا

  شكراً يا كبير ..  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماقدر أكتبه في الموضوع لأني كاتب في الموضوع من العصر إلا أن أكتبه مره ثانيه أو تعدلها أو  مادري؟!

 اكتبها مرة تانية مافيش مشكلة

----------


## saaad111

> اكتبها مرة تانية مافيش مشكلة

  
شكرا لك أستاذ سمير

----------


## Parli

يا أستاذ سمير .. أين فكسول أستراليا ؟  
عند أختيار فتح حساب تجريبي عن طريق رابط المتداول العربي يظهر أربع خيارات ..
FXsol العادي و FXsol ميتا تريدر , , و فكسول UK و FXCM  .. 
__________ مشكور ع ردك ع السؤال الخاص ___________

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا أستاذ سمير .. أين فكسول أستراليا ؟  
> عند أختيار فتح حساب تجريبي عن طريق رابط المتداول العربي يظهر أربع خيارات ..
> FXsol العادي و FXsol ميتا تريدر , , و فكسول UK و FXCM  .. 
> __________ مشكور ع ردك ع السؤال الخاص ___________

 http://www.fxsol.com.au

----------


## Parli

> http://www.fxsol.com.au

 
يعني مش عن طريق المنتدى ؟  :016:  ينفع عادي ؟ أفتح هناك وابعثلكم البيانات ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني مش عن طريق المنتدى ؟  ينفع عادي ؟ أفتح هناك وابعثلكم البيانات ؟

 ينفع مؤقتا

----------


## fundays22

استاذ سمير
هل  ربح 5 نقاط في الصفقة مقبول
وهل ممكن ادخل اي عدد من الصفقات  في اليوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> هل  ربح 5 نقاط في الصفقة مقبول
> وهل ممكن ادخل اي عدد من الصفقات  في اليوم

 نعم يمكنك مافيش مشكلة

----------


## fundays22

> نعم يمكنك مافيش مشكلة

 تسلم ياغالي

----------


## ahmedssdd

هل جي تي اس استراليا مسموح به في المسابقة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل جي تي اس استراليا مسموح به في المسابقة؟

 مسموح ان شاء الله

----------


## Mohamedasm

استاذ سمير معلش خوتنا دماغك بس سؤال بالنسبة لإعدادات الحساب فى برنامج الميتاتريد 
كيف التزم بهذه الشروط    (4)  *كنوع من الادارة المالية والتحكم فى العواطف يتم المتاجرة بحد أقصى 10 عقود مفتوحه في نفس الوقت ، ويشمل ذلك عقود الهيدج أيضا ، وذلك تجنبا لضربات الحظ بالإضافة إلى تعويد المتسابقين على ضبط النفس والمتاجرة الآمنة وستكون لجنة المسابقة حازمة في هذا الأمر. ويمكنك معرفة ذلك من خلال مجموع العقود لجميع العقود المفتوحه* *.*  المهم هو عدم تجاوز عدد العقود المفتوحه 10 عقود حتى لو تجاوز المارجن المحجوز 10% من رأس المال فلا إشكال في ذلك.  (5)  جميع الحسابات التجريبية تكون جديدة وبرأس مال موحد *بين جميع المتسابقين وهو 10000 دولار**.*  (6)  لا يسمح مطلقا بتغيير الاعدادات الافتراضية للحساب ، والمارجن المستخدم هو 1:100 فقطوذلك حرصا على وجود العدل والمساواة بين جميع المتسابقين    ماهو الـ Volume المناسب لتحسب قيمة العقد كعقد واحد وهل الرافعة تكون من 1:100 وذلك لأننى قمت بفتح الحساب من خلال موقع المتداول العربى وتم ارسال اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر الى الايميل وقمت بادخالها الى البرنامج بدون فتح الحساب من خلال البرنامج فهل هذا صحيح ام اننى احتاج ان اقوم بفتح حساب من خلال البرنامج لتحديد الرافعة من 1:100

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير معلش خوتنا دماغك بس سؤال بالنسبة لإعدادات الحساب فى برنامج الميتاتريد 
> كيف التزم بهذه الشروط    (4)  *كنوع من الادارة المالية والتحكم فى العواطف يتم المتاجرة بحد أقصى 10 عقود مفتوحه في نفس الوقت ، ويشمل ذلك عقود الهيدج أيضا ، وذلك تجنبا لضربات الحظ بالإضافة إلى تعويد المتسابقين على ضبط النفس والمتاجرة الآمنة وستكون لجنة المسابقة حازمة في هذا الأمر. ويمكنك معرفة ذلك من خلال مجموع العقود لجميع العقود المفتوحه* *.*  المهم هو عدم تجاوز عدد العقود المفتوحه 10 عقود حتى لو تجاوز المارجن المحجوز 10% من رأس المال فلا إشكال في ذلك.  (5)  جميع الحسابات التجريبية تكون جديدة وبرأس مال موحد *بين جميع المتسابقين وهو 10000 دولار**.*  (6)  لا يسمح مطلقا بتغيير الاعدادات الافتراضية للحساب ، والمارجن المستخدم هو 1:100 فقطوذلك حرصا على وجود العدل والمساواة بين جميع المتسابقين    ماهو الـ Volume المناسب لتحسب قيمة العقد كعقد واحد وهل الرافعة تكون من 1:100 وذلك لأننى قمت بفتح الحساب من خلال موقع المتداول العربى وتم ارسال اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر الى الايميل وقمت بادخالها الى البرنامج بدون فتح الحساب من خلال البرنامج فهل هذا صحيح ام اننى احتاج ان اقوم بفتح حساب من خلال البرنامج لتحديد الرافعة من 1:100

 الرافعة الافتراضية فى الميتاتريدر هى 1:100
الفوليوم لو هتدخل 10 عقود مينى هتختار 1 ولو هتدخل مثلا 5 هتدخل 0.5

----------


## Mohamedasm

شكرا يا استاذ سمير  
تحياتى لك على مجهودك

----------


## رجل المستحيل

كان الله في العون استاذ سمير
سؤال بخصوص اسم المستخدم في استمارة التحقيق  
هل هو login (رقم الحساب) في الميتاتيرد او الاسم الذي تم التسجيل فيه الحساب التجريبي يعني مثلا Ahmad mohamad

----------


## Epic

قمت بالتسجيل مره اخرى للعمل على ميتاتريدر استراليا ...مسموح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كان الله في العون استاذ سمير
> سؤال بخصوص اسم المستخدم في استمارة التحقيق  
> هل هو login (رقم الحساب) في الميتاتيرد او الاسم الذي تم التسجيل فيه الحساب التجريبي يعني مثلا Ahmad mohamad

 هو رقم الحساب ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> قمت بالتسجيل مره اخرى للعمل على ميتاتريدر استراليا ...مسموح؟

 مسموح ان شاء الله

----------


## heem550

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذ سمير  كل عام وانت بخير 
لقد قمت بالتسجل وارسال البيانات المطلوبه 
والرد في الموضوع واختيار العمله 
والمنصه ميتا تريد 
وهل ابدء المتاجره ولا انتظر ؟؟ 
وتقبل ودي :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم 
> فى حالة استخدمت الفوليوم 05.
> معنى هذا ان اقوم بفتح عشرين عقد حتى تكون النقطه ب10 دولار فهل هذا صحيح؟

 لا طبعا غير صحيح
0.5 تعني 5 عقود ميني 
1.0 تعني 1 عقد ستاندرد يعني 10 عقود ميني    

> السلام عليكم
> عندما افتح الحساب الخاص بى لشركه fxsol gts pro uk لايفتح
> ويعطنى رساله no account avilable now
> وكلمت الدعم الفنى للشركه بخصوص ذلك الحساب
> لم يحلوا المشكله وقالوا لى ان افتح حساب جديد
> فهل هناك حل لتلك المشكله بفتح حساب جديد
> ام لااستطيع
> وشكرا

 ياريت تحاول مره أخرى وقولهم ان ده حساب مسابقه ولو مظبطش افتح حساب جديد وارسله للجنةا لمسابقات على رساله خاصه

----------


## echorex

انا غلطت و دخلت صفقه ب 5 لوت من امبارح بس للأسف  5 لوت استاندرد و محقق 40 نقطه و من الصبح و انا حاطط ستوب على الصفر .
هل اغلق الصفقه و يتم حذفها ام انى خارج المسابقة ؟؟؟  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## am_2777

> ياريت تحاول مره أخرى وقولهم ان ده حساب مسابقه ولو مظبطش افتح حساب جديد وارسله للجنةا لمسابقات على رساله خاصه

 والله ياستاذ محمد حاولت معاهم ومن امس وانا بحاول افتح الحساب لكن مبيفتحش
ولما كلمتهم قالولى انتظر شويه ورجع الراجل رد عليا وقالى ان لازم افتح حساب جديد
قلتله انى فاتح الحساب من يومين بس ومحتاج ارجعه تانى
لكن قالى مينفعش غير انك تفتح حساب جديد
هاعمل حساب جديد وارسله للجنه المسابقات وشكرا لحضرتك :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم
> عذرا استاذ محمد 
> اكمل على الباوند دولار وليس اليورو

 جزاك الله خيرا وعذرا على هذا الخطا   

> هل فى المسابقة ممكن استعمل الهيدج

 نعم ولكن أن تكون جميع الصفقات المفتوحه لا تتعدى 10 عقود   

> انا غلطت و دخلت صفقه ب 5 لوت من امبارح بس للأسف  5 لوت استاندرد و محقق 40 نقطه و من الصبح و انا حاطط ستوب على الصفر .
> هل اغلق الصفقه و يتم حذفها ام انى خارج المسابقة ؟؟؟

 مفيش مشكله ياباشا لكن لا تكررها حتى لاتخرج من السباق

----------


## حسن

عندي سؤال يعني لو فتحت صفقة قيمة النقطة فيها ب20 دولار هل معنى ذلك أني خالفت الشروط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alshreef2005

وانا كمان غلط دخول مجنون بدل من الكيبل وخسرت 5%
اتمنى لا تكون هذه الغلطة اخراجى من المسابقة تحياتى :No3:

----------


## محمد العزب

> وانا كمان غلط دخول مجنون بدل من الكيبل وخسرت 5%
> اتمنى لا تكون هذه الغلطة اخراجى من المسابقة تحياتى

 مفيش مشكله كمل طالما غير مقصوده لكن اي تكرار لها ستكون خارج المسابقه

----------


## محمد العزب

> عندي سؤال يعني لو فتحت صفقة قيمة النقطة فيها ب20 دولار هل معنى ذلك أني خالفت الشروط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 طبعا فشروط المسابقه ان لا تفتح اكثر من 10 عقود

----------


## alshreef2005

ابو ياسين حبيبى  معاى فى المواجهه 
بالتوفيق 
فينك ابو ياسين

----------


## alshreef2005

> مفيش مشكله كمل طالما غير مقصوده لكن اي تكرار لها ستكون خارج المسابقه

 ان شاء الله  :Drive1:

----------


## handsa2007

> هى لجنة المسابقات مش بترد على حد ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يا ريت يوضوحوا حتى يقولوا اى حاجة انا اسمى مش ظهر رغم انى سجلت 
> يا ريت يردوا و يقولوا حتى لو مش هيظهروا اسامينا ممكن يقوللنا عادى بس يردوا

 حقيقة الموضوع محتاج توضيح اكثر مجموعة كبيرة جدا كما نرى 
سجلت ولكن لم تظهر اسماءها..
وانا ايضا سجلت ولم يظهر اسمي
نحتاج شرح لهذه النقطة فليس من المنطقي ان كل هذه المجموعة نسيت انها تسجل من الرابط كما يرد في رد لجنة المسابقات ولم تصل بياناتها,,
واذا كانت هذه الاسماء فقط هي التي وصلت فلابد انه هناك مشكلة في الرابط او في قاعدة البيانات
ويفترض ان يكون هناك حل لهذه المشكلة مثل عمل رد الي لتاكيد التسجيل...
وتحية طيبة للجميع

----------


## حسن

محمد باشا طيب لو أغلقت تلك الصفقة على صفر ,, يعني لم أربح ولا دولار وأبدأ من جديد هل فيه مشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> حقيقة الموضوع محتاج توضيح اكثر مجموعة كبيرة جدا كما نرى 
> سجلت ولكن لم تظهر اسماءها..
> وانا ايضا سجلت ولم يظهر اسمي
> نحتاج شرح لهذه النقطة فليس من المنطقي ان كل هذه المجموعة نسيت انها تسجل من الرابط كما يرد في رد لجنة المسابقات ولم تصل بياناتها,,
> واذا كانت هذه الاسماء فقط هي التي وصلت فلابد انه هناك مشكلة في الرابط او في قاعدة البيانات
> ويفترض ان يكون هناك حل لهذه المشكلة مثل عمل رد الي لتاكيد التسجيل...
> وتحية طيبة للجميع

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتذر لك عن عدم تسجيلك في المسابقه
 ولكن المشكله التي حدثت انه عند التسجيل قد يكون ظهرلك أي خطأ ولم تنتبه له وتعتقد انك سجلت فعند انتهاء التسجيل تظهر رسالة شكر ويتم توجيهك الى الصفحه الرئيسيه
وقد تحدثت مع القسم التقني بخصوص هذا الأمر واكدوا لي ان هذا سبب حدوث هذه المشكله
وبالنسبه لتأكيد يتم ارسال رساله على الايميل تؤكد لك تسجيلك في المسابقه

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> ابو ياسين حبيبى  معاى فى المواجهه 
> بالتوفيق 
> فينك ابو ياسين

 يا أهلا بالمنافس الغالى 
عايزين نكسب احنا الاتنين ونصعد للدور التانى بس اوعى تقع  :Big Grin: 
بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن الخطاب

ما هو اقصى عدد للعقود الستاندرد علشان انا اتلخبطت و دخلت صفقة ب عقدين استاندرد بدل من عقدين مينى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> ما هو اقصى عدد للعقود الستاندرد علشان انا اتلخبطت و دخلت صفقة ب عقدين استاندرد بدل من عقدين مينى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ياجميل
اقصى عدد للعقود 10 عقود ميني
يعني 1 استاندرد

----------


## ابن الخطاب

> ياجميل
> اقصى عدد للعقود 10 عقود ميني
> يعني 1 استاندرد

 تصدق بالله اكتشفت اننى كنت فاتح عقد واحد فقط والحمد لله 
, مشكور ياجميل على الرد السريع

----------


## khaldon999

الي لجنة المسابقات..
لقد قمت بالتسجيل عن طريق الوصلة التي ذكرت سلفا في موضوع كاس المتداول العربي وقمت بتاكيد المشاركة عن طريق الموضوع ومع ذلك لم يظهر اسمي في جدول المتسابقين ...
اما في رد الاخ محمد العزب بانه يتم ارسال رساله للبريد الالكتروني لتاكيد المشاركة فهذه معلومة لم تذكر الا الان لانه في الموضوع الرئيسي تم ذكر انه لن يتم ارسال اي رسالة تاكيد وانه المتسابق قد تم تسجيله تلقائيا وعليه بدء المتاجرة في الوقت المحدد من دون انتظار اي رسالة تاكيد.....
ارجو منكم في المرات القادمة توخي هذه الامور حرصا علي سمعة المتداول العربي كموقع ومنتدي قدير ....

----------


## محمد العزب

> الي لجنة المسابقات..
> لقد قمت بالتسجيل عن طريق الوصلة التي ذكرت سلفا في موضوع كاس المتداول العربي وقمت بتاكيد المشاركة عن طريق الموضوع ومع ذلك لم يظهر اسمي في جدول المتسابقين ...
> اما في رد الاخ محمد العزب بانه يتم ارسال رساله للبريد الالكتروني لتاكيد المشاركة فهذه معلومة لم تذكر الا الان لانه في الموضوع الرئيسي تم ذكر انه لن يتم ارسال اي رسالة تاكيد وانه المتسابق قد تم تسجيله تلقائيا وعليه بدء المتاجرة في الوقت المحدد من دون انتظار اي رسالة تاكيد.....
> ارجو منكم في المرات القادمة توخي هذه الامور حرصا علي سمعة المتداول العربي كموقع ومنتدي قدير ....

 أخي الحبيب نعم لا تقوم اللجنه بارسال تأكيد للمتسابق
ولكن هناك رساله ترسل بشكل اتوماتيكي عندما تقوم بالتسجيل  وتظهر لك رسالة شكر انه تم تسجيلك في المسابقه 
فهل تم ذلك فعلا
ان كان غير ذلك فقد ادخلت بيانات خطأ في التسجيل وظهرت لك الرساله ولكنك لم تنتبه اليها وهي غالبا تكون خطأ في ادخال الكود

----------


## ahmedmyangel

يا اخوانا انا لما سجلت جاتلى رسالة على الميل تبين انه تم استلام البيانات بنجاح 
كلام الاخ محمد سليم 
المفروض لو المسيج مجتلككمش  
تبعتوا تانى البيانات  
وزى ما الاخ قال فى الموضوع الرئيسى مش مكتوب الملحوظة دى واتمنى تعديلها 
تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق فى المسابقات القادمة بأمر الله

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

سلام عليكم 10 عقود ميني يعني 10 دولار ؟؟؟

----------


## ahmedmyangel

اخ محمد انا مش فاهم نقطة 3 %  ربح لمده 5 ساعات 
انا دلوقتى فاتح صفقة ورابحة 30 نقطة الى الان  
ينفع اخرج منها ولا الربح مش هيتحسب؟ 
عشان معدتش نسبه 3 %

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

أخى محمد العزب
أرجو منك  توضيح نقطة الــ 10 عقود 
10 عقود مينى أم 10 استاندرد ؟؟
نقطة عقد المينى = 0.10 دولار  ؟؟؟ نقطة عقد الاستاندرد = 1 دولار ؟؟؟
** أنا اليوم صباحاً بدأت التداول فى المسابقة بعقدين قيمة النقطة للعقد الواحد 1 دولار 
ونعتذر عن كثرة الاستفسار بخصوص تلك النقطة

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخ محمد انا مش فاهم نقطة 3 %  ربح لمده 5 ساعات 
> انا دلوقتى فاتح صفقة ورابحة 30 نقطة الى الان  
> ينفع اخرج منها ولا الربح مش هيتحسب؟ 
> عشان معدتش نسبه 3 %

 لا يا غالي 
ده الحد الادني للتداول
انت افتح صفقات كما تريد 
ولكن اقل تداول تعمله على الحساب طوال الاسبوع لا يقل عن 3 % او تداول 4 ساعات

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

أخى محمد العزب
أرجو منك  توضيح نقطة الــ 10 عقود 
10 عقود مينى أم 10 استاندرد ؟؟
نقطة عقد المينى = 0.10 دولار  ؟؟؟ نقطة عقد الاستاندرد = 1 دولار ؟؟؟
** أنا اليوم صباحاً بدأت التداول فى المسابقة بعقدين قيمة النقطة للعقد الواحد 1 دولار 
ونعتذر عن كثرة الاستفسار بخصوص تلك النقطة

----------


## محمد العزب

]  

> أخى محمد العزب
> أرجو منك  توضيح نقطة الــ 10 عقود 
> 10 عقود مينى أم 10 استاندرد ؟؟
> نقطة عقد المينى = 0.10 دولار  ؟؟؟ نقطة عقد الاستاندرد = 1 دولار ؟؟؟
> ** أنا اليوم صباحاً بدأت التداول فى المسابقة بعقدين قيمة النقطة للعقد الواحد 1 دولار 
> ونعتذر عن كثرة الاستفسار بخصوص تلك النقطة

 أخي الحبيب 
العقد المايكروا يساوي 10 سنت
العقد الميني يساوي 1 دولار
العقد الاستاندرد يساوي 10 دولار

----------


## mohsen224

> اخ محمد انا مش فاهم نقطة 3 %  ربح لمده 5 ساعات 
> انا دلوقتى فاتح صفقة ورابحة 30 نقطة الى الان  
> ينفع اخرج منها ولا الربح مش هيتحسب؟ 
> عشان معدتش نسبه 3 %

 طالما انت عامل فوق ال 3% يبقى شرط ال 4 ساعات دة سيبك منة  :Asvc:

----------


## أبو دلامة

عندي سؤال : 
احتساب النتائج سيكون على أساس ال  
 balance  
أم على أساس ال 
 equity 
لأن هذا الأمر غير واضح في قواعد المسابقة

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> ]   أخي الحبيب 
> العقد المايكروا يساوي 10 سنت
> العقد الميني يساوي 1 دولار
> العقد الاستاندرد يساوي 10 دولار

   أشكرك على سرعة تعاونك 
وبالعقدين اللى معايا دلوقتى أكون كده تمام..... 
عقدين " مينى " قيمة النقطة بالعقد الواحد 1 دولار .....  كده صح ؟؟

----------


## ahmedmyangel

سؤال اخير ومش هزعجك تانى 
الهيدج مسموح بيه بحد اقصى 10 عقود؟ تمام؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> سؤال اخير ومش هزعجك تانى 
> الهيدج مسموح بيه بحد اقصى 10 عقود؟ تمام؟

 نعم ياغالي مسموح به

----------


## mohsen224

> عندي سؤال : 
> احتساب النتائج سيكون على أساس ال  
>  balance  
> أم على أساس ال 
>  equity 
> لأن هذا الأمر غير واضح في قواعد المسابقة

  تقريبا كدة لما يكون الاكيوتى اكتر من البالنس بياخدو على اساس البالنس يعنى فى غير صالح المتسابق ولما يكون الاكيوتى اقل من البالنس بياخدو على اساس الاكيوتى  :Big Grin:  
دة اللى كان بيحصل معايا فى المسابقة

----------


## محمد العزب

> تقريبا كدة لما يكون الاكيوتى اكتر من البالنس بياخدو على اساس البالنس يعنى فى غير صالح المتسابق ولما يكون الاكيوتى اقل من البالنس بياخدو على اساس الاكيوتى  
> دة اللى كان بيحصل معايا فى المسابقة

 ياريت تقولنا ازاي بيحصل معاك اخي محسن  :Eh S(7):   
أخي ابو دلامه يتم احتساب النتيجه على اساس الايكيوتي وليس البلانس وهذا المعروف في المسابقه

----------


## mohsen224

> ياريت تقولنا ازاي بيحصل معاك اخي محسن   
> أخي ابو دلامه يتم احتساب النتيجه على اساس البلانس وليس الاكيوتي وهذا المعروف في المسابقه

 يعنى بتغلقو الصفقة المفتوحة وتحسبو النتيجة ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

الله يكون فى عون لجنة المسابقات
معذرة  
بعد فتح العقود وقرب تحقيق الهدف 
 أكتشفت باننى فاتح 11 عقد  أغلقت واحد منهم على الفور كان محقق 67 نقطة
انا كدة خالفت الشروط :016:

----------


## أبو دلامة

> ياريت تقولنا ازاي بيحصل معاك اخي محسن   
> أخي ابو دلامه يتم احتساب النتيجه على اساس البلانس وليس الاكيوتي وهذا المعروف في المسابقه

 أخي محمد ياريت لو تضيف هذه الفقرة الى نص قواعد المسابقة حتى نكون على بينة 
لأني بصراحة لم أجد مايدل عليها  
لكن عرفت  قصدكم بفهمي  :Big Grin:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> أشكرك على سرعة تعاونك 
> وبالعقدين اللى معايا دلوقتى أكون كده تمام..... 
> عقدين " مينى " قيمة النقطة بالعقد الواحد 1 دولار .....  كده صح ؟؟

   :016:

----------


## محمد العزب

> يعنى بتغلقو الصفقة المفتوحة وتحسبو النتيجة ؟؟؟

 مع احترامي الشديد اخي محسن 
هذا كلام غير صحيح , لأنه لا يوجد أي مصحله من اغلاق العقود
 ولا نقوم باغلاق اي عقود فالنتيجه تحتسب حسب البلانس فقط   

> الله يكون فى عون لجنة المسابقات
> معذرة  
> بعد فتح العقود وقرب تحقيق الهدف 
>  أكتشفت باننى فاتح 11 عقد  أغلقت واحد منهم على الفور كان محقق 67 نقطة
> انا كدة خالفت الشروط

 مفيش مشكله اخي جاليلوا ان كانت غير مقصود ورجاء الحذر لان اي غلطه اخرى سيتم استبعادك من المسابقه

----------


## mohsen224

[QUOTE=محمد العزب;1753314]مع احترامي الشديد اخي محسن 
هذا كلام غير صحيح , لأنه لا يوجد أي مصحله من اغلاق العقود
 ولا نقوم باغلاق اي عقود فالنتيجه تحتسب حسب البلانس فقط   احنا بنتناقش عادى مفيش اى مشكلة  :Big Grin:  
انا بسأل حضرتك مش بأكد المعلومة 
بس اللى حصل معايا ان فى المسابقة اللى فاتت كان معايا رصيد فى البالنس يأهلنى للدور التالى بس كنت فاتح صفقة خسرانة والرصيد اتحسب على اساس الاكيوتى اللى هو كان اقل من البانلس ومأهلتش  :Doh:

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

سلام عليكم هل 10 عقود ميني يعني هي 10 دولار ؟؟؟ صح ولا لا

----------


## محمد العزب

> سلام عليكم هل 10 عقود ميني يعني هي 10 دولار ؟؟؟ صح ولا لا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
صح ياباشا  :Big Grin:

----------


## nezar792001

السلام عليكم اخوتي عندي استفسار هل من الممكن ان اعمل عقد واحد بي 30 دولار للنقطة

----------


## ea4m

> السلام عليكم اخوتي عندي استفسار هل من الممكن ان اعمل عقد واحد بي 30 دولار للنقطة

 لا يا أخي ماينفعش 
أكبر سعر للنقطة 10 دولار 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## nezar792001

يعني اقدر اعمل 10 عقود في مرة واحدة لكل عقد النقطة فيه 10 دولار وما اقدر اعمل عقد بي 30 دولار للنقطة يعني اعملها 3 عقود في مرة وحدة وخلاص ولا ايه رائيك

----------


## faridns

> يعني اقدر اعمل 10 عقود في مرة واحدة لكل عقد النقطة فيه 10 دولار وما اقدر اعمل عقد بي 30 دولار للنقطة يعني اعملها 3 عقود في مرة وحدة وخلاص ولا ايه رائيك

 لا يا اخي اقرا الشروط جيدا 
الحد الاقصي عقد استادندر واحد يعني اقصي شيء 10 دولار للنقطة ممكن تقسمها 3 عقود النقطة بدولار و 7 دولار 
اي شيء بحسب رغبتك انت 
لكن متزودش عن ال 10 ميني يعني 1 ستاندرد النقطة ب 10 دولار

----------


## ea4m

> يعني اقدر اعمل 10 عقود في مرة واحدة لكل عقد النقطة فيه 10 دولار وما اقدر اعمل عقد بي 30 دولار للنقطة يعني اعملها 3 عقود في مرة وحدة وخلاص ولا ايه رائيك

 أسف في التأخير على الرد 
لا يا غالي 
تقدر تفتح 10 عقود النقطة تساوي 1$ 
أو تفتح عقد واحد النقطة تساوي 10$ 
يعني مجموع العقود المفتوحة لا تزيد سعر النقطة عن 10$ 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## LiOoOn

*اعتقد اني ارتكبت خطا غير مقصود وذلك لعدم تمعني في الشروط فقد قمت بفتح 3 عقود النقطه ب10$ وعليه اطالب اللجنه بعدم احتساب عقدين او توجهني لما تراه مناسبا..انتظر الرد من اللجنه*

----------


## nezar792001

> *اعتقد اني ارتكبت خطا غير مقصود وذلك لعدم تمعني في الشروط فقد قمت بفتح 3 عقود النقطه ب10$ وعليه اطالب اللجنه بعدم احتساب عقدين او توجهني لما تراه مناسبا..انتظر الرد من اللجنه*

 وانا ايضا خبصت وعملت عقود كبيرة ارجو من اللجنة تحويلهم

----------


## محمد العزب

> *اعتقد اني ارتكبت خطا غير مقصود وذلك لعدم تمعني في الشروط فقد قمت بفتح 3 عقود النقطه ب10$ وعليه اطالب اللجنه بعدم احتساب عقدين او توجهني لما تراه مناسبا..انتظر الرد من اللجنه*

  

> وانا ايضا خبصت وعملت عقود كبيرة ارجو من اللجنة تحويلهم

 يا اخوان
لقد تم توضيح بند العقود اكثر من مره في هذا الموضوع 
فياريت اغلاق جميع الصفقات حتى لا يتم استباعدكم من المسابقه

----------


## LiOoOn

> يا اخوان
> لقد تم توضيح بند العقود اكثر من مره في هذا الموضوع 
> فياريت اغلاق جميع الصفقات حتى لا يتم استباعدكم من المسابقه

 تم اغلاق العقود حتى قبل معرفتي بالامر وحقيقة انا لم انتبه للامر الا بعد دخولي هنا *ولكن السؤال هل سيتم خصمها جميعا ام تخصم التي زادة عن الحد المسموح به ام ماذا..؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزب

> تم اغلاق العقود حتى قبل معرفتي بالامر وحقيقة انا لم انتبه للامر الا بعد دخولي هنا *ولكن السؤال هل سيتم خصمها جميعا ام تخصم التي زادة عن الحد المسموح به ام ماذا..؟؟*

 سيتم خصم الزائد عن الحد المسموح

----------


## abosalah

سؤال من فضلكم 
هل بعد كل اسبوع واعلان الفائزين فى كل جوله جديده هل يتم فتح حساب جديد وارسال البيانات 
ام يبقى نفس الحساب المستخدم من اول الكأس   :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> سؤال من فضلكم 
> هل بعد كل اسبوع واعلان الفائزين فى كل جوله جديده هل يتم فتح حساب جديد وارسال البيانات 
> ام يبقى نفس الحساب المستخدم من اول الكأس

 أبو صلاح فينك يا كبير من زمان  :Eh S(7): 
ان شاء الله هتفتح حساب جديد كل اسبوع  :Big Grin:

----------


## faridns

> مع احترامي الشديد اخي محسن 
> هذا كلام غير صحيح , لأنه لا يوجد أي مصحله من اغلاق العقود
>  ولا نقوم باغلاق اي عقود فالنتيجه تحتسب حسب البلانس فقط

 اعتقد ان هذة الطريقة ليست عادلة لحساب النقاط 
اكيد لو واحد معاة 11000 دولار مثلا و بقي يوم علي انتهاء المسابقة و فتح عقد شراء مثلا كمغامرة و كان فاضل ساعة علي انتهاء التداول لو كان هذا العقد رابح وبقة 12000 دولار اكيد سيغلقة لينتفع بالمكسب لكن لو كان خاسر و الايكويتي اصيحت 10000 مثلا اكيد سيبقية كما هو و سيفعل بهذا الكلام الذي تكتبة استاذ محمد ويحتسب نفسة معة 11000 دولار 
يا ريت حضرتك تتأكد من النقطة دية ممن يصححون النتائج لان الكلام دة خطير جدا :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## محمد العزب

> اعتقد ان هذة الطريقة ليست عادلة لحساب النقاط 
> اكيد لو واحد معاة 11000 دولار مثلا و بقي يوم علي انتهاء المسابقة و فتح عقد شراء مثلا كمغامرة و كان فاضل ساعة علي انتهاء التداول لو كان هذا العقد رابح وبقة 12000 دولار اكيد سيغلقة لينتفع بالمكسب لكن لو كان خاسر و الايكويتي اصيحت 10000 مثلا اكيد سيبقية كما هو و سيفعل بهذا الكلام الذي تكتبة استاذ محمد ويحتسب نفسة معة 11000 دولار 
> يا ريت حضرتك تتأكد من النقطة دية ممن يصححون النتائج لان الكلام دة خطير جدا

  اسف يا جماعه 
احتساب النتيجه على الاكيوتي وليس البلانس 
اتلخبطت من كثر الأسئله أسف على هذا الخطأ

----------


## faridns

> اسف يا جماعه 
> احتساب النتيجه على الاكيوتي وليس البلانس 
> اتلخبطت من كثر الأسئله أسف على هذا الخطأ

  اي خدمة     متابع معاك انا بردو عشان متتدبسش :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ ولكن اتلبخطت بسبب كثرة الأسئله  :Big Grin:  
احتساب النتيجه يتم على اساس الايكيوتي وليس البلانس

----------


## حسن

أبو عزب أنا كتبت أمس ولم ترد على من كثر الإستفسارات اللي جتك ,,, 
ولكن أعيد إستفساري
وهو أنا فتحت صفقة فيها النقطة بـ 35$ ,,, ولما قرأت المشاركات فهمت أنه من شروط المسابقة أن لا يفتح المتسابق صفقة فيها النقطة بأكثر10 $ طبعا أنا أغلقت الصفقة أبو 35$ على صفر مكسب يعني لم أربح أي شيء ,, وبدأت من جديد فهل أستمر في المسابقة وإلا خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> أبو عزب أنا كتبت أمس ولم ترد على من كثر الإستفسارات اللي جتك ,,, 
> ولكن أعيد إستفساري
> وهو أنا فتحت صفقة فيها النقطة بـ 35$ ,,, ولما قرأت المشاركات فهمت أنه من شروط المسابقة أن لا يفتح المتسابق صفقة فيها النقطة بأكثر10 $ طبعا أنا أغلقت الصفقة أبو 35$ على صفر مكسب يعني لم أربح أي شيء ,, وبدأت من جديد فهل أستمر في المسابقة وإلا خلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 استمر اخي حسن بس تجنب ان لاتقع في اي مخالفه اخرى حتى لا يتم استبعادك

----------


## houssem1012

> اسف يا جماعه 
> احتساب النتيجه على الاكيوتي وليس البلانس 
> اتلخبطت من كثر الأسئله أسف على هذا الخطأ

 
من الشروط انه يجب اغلاق المراكز قبل اغلاق لتداول يوم الجمعة اي البالنس = الايكوتي  
ومن خالف هذا هو خارج السباق   اليس هذا صحيحا

----------


## محمد العزب

> من الشروط انه يجب اغلاق المراكز قبل اغلاق لتداول يوم الجمعة اي البالنس = الايكوتي  
> ومن خالف هذا هو خارج السباق   اليس هذا صحيحا

 مش هتفرق كتير اخي حسام
في ناس كتير بتكون خسرانه وبتخاف تقفل الصفقات على أساس ان اللجنه مش هتاخد بالها  :Big Grin: 
فاحتساب الاكيوتي هيساوي غلق الحساب

----------


## medoforex

انا اخترت الباوند دولار من البدايه 
بس سؤالي هو موش اثناء التسجيل كانت حرية اختيار الزوج للعضو  
رجعتوا في كلامكم ليه

----------


## medoforex

انا شغلي سكالبينج يا محمد بيه  
هل يوجد اي مشكله من ذلك؟

----------


## مورينهو

اريد اعرف قوانين هذه المسابقة لانني مشترك 
واريد اعرف هل السكالبيج مسموح

----------


## محمد العزب

> انا اخترت الباوند دولار من البدايه 
> بس سؤالي هو موش اثناء التسجيل كانت حرية اختيار الزوج للعضو  
> رجعتوا في كلامكم ليه

 ياريت تقرأ شروط المسابقه مره أخرى

----------


## محمد العزب

> اريد اعرف قوانين هذه المسابقة لانني مشترك 
> واريد اعرف هل السكالبيج مسموح

  

> انا شغلي سكالبينج يا محمد بيه  
> هل يوجد اي مشكله من ذلك؟

 أي طريقه مسموح العمل بها

----------


## مورينهو

شكرا يا باشا
اريد ان اعرف باقي القوانين ارجوك

----------


## مورينهو

هل بعد كل اسبوع يقصى متسابق من الاثنين المتنافسين

----------


## حسن

أبو عزب 
أنا دخلت على بياناتي في الحساب وجد أنني سجلت رقم موبايلي خطأ يعني ناقص رقم ....
كيف أعدله ,,, أو مش مهم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> شكرا يا باشا
> اريد ان اعرف باقي القوانين ارجوك

  

> هل بعد كل اسبوع يقصى متسابق من الاثنين المتنافسين

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81136.html    

> أبو عزب 
> أنا دخلت على بياناتي في الحساب وجد أنني سجلت رقم موبايلي خطأ يعني ناقص رقم ....
> كيف أعدله ,,, أو مش مهم ؟؟؟؟

 مش مشكله اخي الحبيب

----------


## abosalah

> أبو صلاح فينك يا كبير من زمان 
> ان شاء الله هتفتح حساب جديد كل اسبوع

 
موجود والله ياباشا  
بس مشاغل بس 
تسلم على سؤالك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## safari42

هل مازال هناك احسن التوالت 
يعني ادا خسر متنافسان و لم يتاهل اي شخص منه
هل يتم اخد احسن التوالت يعني الناس الي متاهلتش لكن جايبة ارباح

----------


## anahesho

السلام عليكم انا عندى سؤال انا فى الاسكندريه من اول ما بدات المسابقه ولسه معملتش ولا صفقه فانا عندى سؤال انا سجلت فى المسابقه فى الجهاز اللى فى بيتى لكنى الان فى اسكندريه فهل يمكننى ان افتح حساب تجريبى هنا فى اسكندريه بنفس الاسم و كل حاجه ولا لازم على جهاز واحد فقط ارجو الاجابه سريعا

----------


## محمد العزب

> هل مازال هناك احسن التوالت 
> يعني ادا خسر متنافسان و لم يتاهل اي شخص منه
> هل يتم اخد احسن التوالت يعني الناس الي متاهلتش لكن جايبة ارباح

 نعم اخي سفاري هذا القانون يعمل به في الكأس   

> السلام عليكم انا عندى سؤال انا فى الاسكندريه من اول ما بدات المسابقه ولسه معملتش ولا صفقه فانا عندى سؤال انا سجلت فى المسابقه فى الجهاز اللى فى بيتى لكنى الان فى اسكندريه فهل يمكننى ان افتح حساب تجريبى هنا فى اسكندريه بنفس الاسم و كل حاجه ولا لازم على جهاز واحد فقط ارجو الاجابه سريعا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
افتح البرنامج من أي مكان ولكن التداول على نفس الحساب الذي ارسلته فقط

----------


## ronnie

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرى المتاجرة تكون بالباوند دولار وأنا تاجرت باليورو دولار بيد اني طلبت المضاربة به..هل ذالك خرق للقوانين وماذا يتوجب العمل الان؟ 
بيد اني لم أرى زوج المتاجرة الا الان. 
أنتظر رايكم وشكرا..

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أرى المتاجرة تكون بالباوند دولار وأنا تاجرت باليورو دولار بيد اني طلبت المضاربة به..هل ذالك خرق للقوانين وماذا يتوجب العمل الان؟ 
> بيد اني لم أرى زوج المتاجرة الا الان. 
> أنتظر رايكم وشكرا..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الحبيب روني المشكله اننا الان بعد 3 ايام تداول 
وازاي تشتغل على اليوور دولار قبل ان ترى الزوج الذي حددته اللجنه
للأسف قد يعتبر اختراق للشروط
أسف ليك وان شاء الله موفق المسابقه القادمه

----------


## مورينهو

انا بعتمد على المضاعفات بطريقة سكالبينج ولكن قبل شوي وضعت صفقة مضاعفة ولم تتفعل 
وضاع عليا الربح الذي من المفترض ان احصله في تلك الصفقة 
فلماذا لم تتفعل

----------


## محمد العزب

> انا بعتمد على المضاعفات بطريقة سكالبينج ولكن قبل شوي وضعت صفقة مضاعفة ولم تتفعل 
> وضاع عليا الربح الذي من المفترض ان احصله في تلك الصفقة 
> فلماذا لم تتفعل

 كلم الدعم الفني في الشركه وشوف ليه الصفقه لم تتفعل

----------


## medoforex

طيب يا محمد بيه 
بخصوص الجائزة  
انا قرأت انه لا يتم سحبها الا بعد شروط محدده 
يا ريت توضحها ليا لاني دورت ملقيتهاش 
و صباحك ورد

----------


## ronnie

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الحبيب روني المشكله اننا الان بعد 3 ايام تداول 
> وازاي تشتغل على اليوور دولار قبل ان ترى الزوج الذي حددته اللجنه
> للأسف قد يعتبر اختراق للشروط
> أسف ليك وان شاء الله موفق المسابقه القادمه

 اي والله، لا أعلم كيف فاتني هذا الشرط تماما... 
اشكرك أخي محمد وبالتوفيق لنا ولكم ان شاء الله.

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

عندى 3 أســـــئلة
هى مدة المسابقة كام اسبوع ؟
لو عضو لم يستطع استكمال المسابقة قبل بداية مرحلة جديدة هل يتنازل عنها لمنافسه ويخبر ادارة المسابقات ؟؟
مسابقة الكأس كل شهر أم سنوية أم بعد انتهاء كل مسابقة ؟؟؟
وشاكرين تعاونكم المستمر

----------


## محمد العزب

> طيب يا محمد بيه 
> بخصوص الجائزة  
> انا قرأت انه لا يتم سحبها الا بعد شروط محدده 
> يا ريت توضحها ليا لاني دورت ملقيتهاش 
> و صباحك ورد

 الأرباح تستطيع سحبها بدون مشاكل لكن المبلغ نفسه حاليا لا اعلم عدد العقود الازمه لكن سأستفسر عنها وأخبرك ان شاء الله   

> عندى 3 أســـــئلة
> هى مدة المسابقة كام اسبوع ؟ كل جوله أسبوع وليس المسابقه كلها  لو عضو لم يستطع استكمال المسابقة قبل بداية مرحلة جديدة هل يتنازل عنها لمنافسه ويخبر ادارة المسابقات ؟؟ يجب اخبار الاداره حتى يتم استبعاده   مسابقة الكأس كل شهر أم سنوية أم بعد انتهاء كل مسابقة ؟؟؟ تقريبا كل شهرين يقام مسابقه 
> دوري أبطال التحليل
> كأس المتداول العربي 
> وشاكرين تعاونكم المستمر

 الرد في الاقتباس

----------


## medoforex

[QUOTE=محمد العزب;1756712]الأرباح تستطيع سحبها بدون مشاكل لكن المبلغ نفسه حاليا لا اعلم عدد العقود الازمه لكن سأستفسر عنها وأخبرك ان شاء الله  
ربنا يكرمك يا رب 
انتظرك

----------


## $ ZORO $

اوه طب انا تاجرت بزوج اخر ؟ هل كده اعتبر نفسى برا ومعملتش غير صفقه واحده
هو انا لسه عارف حالا انه حضرتك ال بتحدد الزوج بنفسك
انا تاجرت بزوج الباوند ين .بصراحه الزوج المفضل لي من 5 سنوات بتاجر بيه   
طمنى يا دكتور  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد العزب

> اوه طب انا تاجرت بزوج اخر ؟ هل كده اعتبر نفسى برا ومعملتش غير صفقه واحده
> هو انا لسه عارف حالا انه حضرتك ال بتحدد الزوج بنفسك
> انا تاجرت بزوج الباوند ين .بصراحه الزوج المفضل لي من 5 سنوات بتاجر بيه   
> طمنى يا دكتور

 للأسف يا باشا انت كده خارج نطاق الخدمه أسف اقصد المسابقه  :Big Grin: 
قدر الله ماشاء فعل ولكن كان يجب قرائة شروط المسابقه في الأول وقرائة تعليمات اللجنه 
أعتذر لك وان شاء الله موفق المسابقات القادمه

----------


## euro trader

السلام عليكم استاذ محمد 
انا سجلت فى المسابقه وكله تمام واسمى نزل فى الجدول 
بس لقيت رساله خاصه من المسابقات فى المتداول بتقولى ان كان فيه غلط فى اسم المستخدم وكملة السر للحساب 
وتقريبا الرساله دى اتبعت من فتره بس انا لسه شايفها النهارده 
عملت حساب جديد على افكسول امركا وبعت اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر من جديد فى رساله خاصه للمسابقات 
. تمام كده ولا انا بره المسابقه 
اتمنى انا اواصل معكم المسابقه ,

----------


## eslamkaja

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هلى لكل شخص ان يفوز مرتين بالسنة بالمسابقة و المرتين يسيرو على المسابقتين؟؟
يعنى لو واحد فاز مرة فى دورى الابطال و مرة فى الكاس يجب ان ينتظر سنة ام هذا يسير على 
كل مسابقة على حدى يعنى لو فاز مرتين فى دورى الابطال و مرة فى الكاس بعديهم يستلم جاءزة الكاس؟؟
و شكرا
و ما تنسى اخ محمد عزب الجوائز لم تصل بعد و احنا داخلين على 10 ايام من انتهاء المسابقة

----------


## ahmedmyangel

> السلام عليكم استاذ محمد 
> انا سجلت فى المسابقه وكله تمام واسمى نزل فى الجدول 
> بس لقيت رساله خاصه من المسابقات فى المتداول بتقولى ان كان فيه غلط فى اسم المستخدم وكملة السر للحساب 
> وتقريبا الرساله دى اتبعت من فتره بس انا لسه شايفها النهارده 
> عملت حساب جديد على افكسول امركا وبعت اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر من جديد فى رساله خاصه للمسابقات 
> . تمام كده ولا انا بره المسابقه 
> اتمنى انا اواصل معكم المسابقه ,

 
انت حتى لو جوا يا بشمهندس هتلحق تعمل حاجة  
اتمنالك التوفيق بجد

----------


## euro trader

> انت حتى لو جوا يا بشمهندس هتلحق تعمل حاجة  
> اتمنالك التوفيق بجد

 ربنا يخليك يا استاذ احمد 
لا يأس مع الحياه وبحاول النهارده اطلع بنتيجة ايجابيه  
.... فى انتظار رد لجنة المسابقات .....

----------


## [email protected]$

سؤال اذا ممكن، اذا كان عندي عقود مفتوحة ولم اغلقها ، كيف يتم الحساب  في هذه الحالة

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

> سؤال اذا ممكن، اذا كان عندي عقود مفتوحة ولم اغلقها ، كيف يتم الحساب  في هذه الحالة

 يتم احتساب الرصيد بالايكويتي عزيزي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## [email protected]$

> يتم احتساب الرصيد بالايكويتي عزيزي

 مشكور يا باشا ،،،،

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم 
للاسف اليوم كنت فاتح عشر صفقات .. ولم انتبه اني عامل اربع صفقات اخرى معلقة... فعندما فتحت قبل قليل رايت لدي 14 صفقة مفعلة ... فقمت باغلاق اخر 4  صفقات فورا وهم على ربح 80 دولارا ارجوا منكم حذف ال80 وابقائي في  المسابقة لانها لم تكن مقصودة وشكرا

----------


## حسن

محمد باشا 
عندي سؤالين السؤال الأول 
متى تعلن النتائج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال الثاني 
بالنسبة للفائزين 
متى يفتحوا حسابات جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alaapl2002

اخي حصل معي شئ غريب جدا
انا فاتح صفقة شراء من 1.5140 والهدف 1.5200
وطبعا سكرت الجهاز ونمت
وبعد ساعات فتحت الجهاز وجدت ان السعر وصل للهدف وبالضبط وصل ل 1.5202
ولكن لم تغلق الصفقة على ربح والان هي خسرانة
ياريت يتم معالجة الموضوع بسرعة لان اليوم اخر يوم تداول في الاسبوع
ومش عارف افتح اي صفقة لانو صفقتي هي 1 لوت ستاندرد ومش قادر اسكرها على خسارة
حسابي 235645 ميتاتريدر
رقم الصفقة 4478388

----------


## knight515

> محمد باشا 
> عندي سؤالين السؤال الأول 
> متى تعلن النتائج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> السؤال الثاني 
> بالنسبة للفائزين 
> متى يفتحوا حسابات جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني 
هل يجب فتح حساب جديد في الاسبوع الثاني للفائزين ام لا يوجد اشكالية لو كمل الفائز بالحساب القديم بدون تسجيل بيانات؟

----------


## knight515

> محمد باشا 
> عندي سؤالين السؤال الأول 
> متى تعلن النتائج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> السؤال الثاني 
> بالنسبة للفائزين 
> متى يفتحوا حسابات جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني 
هل يجب فتح حساب جديد في الاسبوع الثاني للفائزين ام لا يوجد اشكالية لو كمل الفائز بالحساب القديم بدون تسجيل بيانات؟

----------


## knight515

> محمد باشا 
> عندي سؤالين السؤال الأول 
> متى تعلن النتائج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> السؤال الثاني 
> بالنسبة للفائزين 
> متى يفتحوا حسابات جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني 
هل يجب فتح حساب جديد في الاسبوع الثاني للفائزين ام لا يوجد اشكالية لو كمل الفائز بالحساب القديم بدون تسجيل بيانات؟

----------


## alaapl2002

> اخي حصل معي شئ غريب جدا
> انا فاتح صفقة شراء من 1.5140 والهدف 1.5200
> وطبعا سكرت الجهاز ونمت
> وبعد ساعات فتحت الجهاز وجدت ان السعر وصل للهدف وبالضبط وصل ل 1.5202
> ولكن لم تغلق الصفقة على ربح والان هي خسرانة
> ياريت يتم معالجة الموضوع بسرعة لان اليوم اخر يوم تداول في الاسبوع
> ومش عارف افتح اي صفقة لانو صفقتي هي 1 لوت ستاندرد ومش قادر اسكرها على خسارة
> حسابي 235645 ميتاتريدر
> رقم الصفقة 4478388

 اين انتم يا جماعة
لا استطيع ان افتح اي صفقة لاني انتظرتكم تصلحوا الخطأ الذي حصل وتغلقو الصفقة والتي هي 1 لوت ستاندرد وانتهى اليوم تقريبا وانا لازلت بالسالب
انا مضطر ان اغلقها الان على خسارتها الحالية بانتظار اصلاح هذا الخطأ

----------


## ابن الخطاب

يا شباب ااخر ميعاد للتداول امتا علشان انا فاتح صفقو دلوقتى و مش عارف الاغلاق امتى

----------


## كريم عبد الله

*مر اكثر من اسبوع منذ انتهاء دورى ابطال التحليل ولم يتم ايداع الجوائز حتى الان هل هذا التاخير طبيعى ؟؟؟*

----------


## متعب المصرى

هى النتجية امتى

----------


## mr canady

على الاغلب في المرحله الاولى سوف تتاخر قليلا  
اتوقع السبت مساءا او صباح الاحد

----------


## مورينهو

سمعت انه يتاهل احسن ثالث
ولكن لم افهم يعني كم واحد

----------


## alshreef2005

> سمعت انه يتاهل احسن ثالث
> ولكن لم افهم يعني كم واحد

  حسب النتائج
مثلا لو اتنين فشلوا فى تحقيق نتيجه موجب
سيتم وضع افضل ثالث
وهكذا حسب المتنافسين 
ولو 10  لقاءات حصل نفس الموضوع   حيتم تاهيل افضل 10  وهكذا  :Drive1:

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> هلى لكل شخص ان يفوز مرتين بالسنة بالمسابقة و المرتين يسيرو على المسابقتين؟؟
> يعنى لو واحد فاز مرة فى دورى الابطال و مرة فى الكاس يجب ان ينتظر سنة ام هذا يسير على 
> كل مسابقة على حدى يعنى لو فاز مرتين فى دورى الابطال و مرة فى الكاس بعديهم يستلم جاءزة الكاس؟؟
> و شكرا
> و ما تنسى اخ محمد عزب الجوائز لم تصل بعد و احنا داخلين على 10 ايام من انتهاء المسابقة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا المرتين تحسب على اي مسابقه يعني لو فاز مره في الكاس ومره في الدوري كده ينتظر سنه   

> *مر اكثر من اسبوع منذ انتهاء دورى ابطال التحليل ولم يتم ايداع الجوائز حتى الان هل هذا التاخير طبيعى ؟؟؟*

 التأخير هذا طبيعي , ومن الأسباب ان بعض الفائزين تأخروا في ارسال بيانتهم     

> محمد باشا 
> عندي سؤالين السؤال الأول 
> متى تعلن النتائج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> السؤال الثاني 
> بالنسبة للفائزين 
> متى يفتحوا حسابات جديدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 النتائج تعلن كل اسبوع 
والفائزين يفتحوا حساب جديد كل اسبوع ليتنافسوا عليه    

> بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني 
> هل يجب فتح حساب جديد في الاسبوع الثاني للفائزين ام لا يوجد اشكالية لو كمل الفائز بالحساب القديم بدون تسجيل بيانات؟

  يتم فتح حساب جديد كل أسبوع

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم 
> للاسف اليوم كنت فاتح عشر صفقات .. ولم انتبه اني عامل اربع صفقات اخرى معلقة... فعندما فتحت قبل قليل رايت لدي 14 صفقة مفعلة ... فقمت باغلاق اخر 4  صفقات فورا وهم على ربح 80 دولارا ارجوا منكم حذف ال80 وابقائي في  المسابقة لانها لم تكن مقصودة وشكرا

 مفيش  مشكله سيتم الغاء نتيجة ال 4 صفقات   

> اخي حصل معي شئ غريب جدا
> انا فاتح صفقة شراء من 1.5140 والهدف 1.5200
> وطبعا سكرت الجهاز ونمت
> وبعد ساعات فتحت الجهاز وجدت ان السعر وصل للهدف وبالضبط وصل ل 1.5202
> ولكن لم تغلق الصفقة على ربح والان هي خسرانة
> ياريت يتم معالجة الموضوع بسرعة لان اليوم اخر يوم تداول في الاسبوع
> ومش عارف افتح اي صفقة لانو صفقتي هي 1 لوت ستاندرد ومش قادر اسكرها على خسارة
> حسابي 235645 ميتاتريدر
> رقم الصفقة 4478388

 أخي الحبيب هذا الأمر من الشركه وليس معنا فليس لنا صلاحيات نهائيا في ان نرى عمليات او نعدل عليها   

> يا شباب ااخر ميعاد للتداول امتا علشان انا فاتح صفقو دلوقتى و مش عارف الاغلاق امتى

 اخر موعد بانتهاء التداول في السوق   

> هى النتجية امتى

 ان شاء الله عل الأغلب في اخر اليوم النهارده او في الصباح غدا ان شاء الله     

> سمعت انه يتاهل احسن ثالث
> ولكن لم افهم يعني كم واحد

    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90357.html

----------


## alaapl2002

> أخي الحبيب هذا الأمر من الشركه وليس معنا فليس لنا صلاحيات نهائيا في ان نرى عمليات او نعدل عليها

 بس هيك حرام
يعني بسبب هالصفقة نتيجتي بالسالب جدا بدل ما المفروض تكون بالموجب

----------


## محمد العزب

> بس هيك حرام
> يعني بسبب هالصفقة نتيجتي بالسالب جدا بدل ما المفروض تكون بالموجب

 طيب ممكن أخي علاء
تقول نوع الصفقه  ونقطةالدخول والهدف

----------


## nezar792001

اخي محمد انا كانت عندي صفقة كنت عاوز اقفلها يوم الجمعة بس ما قدرت ادخل يوم الجمعة لان الشبكة الانترنت لم تفتح يوم الجمعة بسبب خلل فني والصفقة لم تغلق بم انها فيها ربح كبير ارجو معرفة ما سوف يحصل لهده الصفقة المفتوحة لحد الان

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخي محمد انا كانت عندي صفقة كنت عاوز اقفلها يوم الجمعة بس ما قدرت ادخل يوم الجمعة لان الشبكة الانترنت لم تفتح يوم الجمعة بسبب خلل فني والصفقة لم تغلق بم انها فيها ربح كبير ارجو معرفة ما سوف يحصل لهده الصفقة المفتوحة لحد الان

 مفيش مشاكل سيتم احتساب النتيجه على الاكيوتي ويتم احتساب الصفقات

----------


## nezar792001

منووووور اخي محمد شكرا والله ما اعرف شو اقول الاة دمتم سالمين

----------


## د/أحمد

استاذ محمد عندي استفساران 
الازل اني فتحت في بداية المسابقه صفقه بالخطأ علي اليورو دولار و خرجت منها علي نقطة الدخول  
لكني في نفس الوقت دخلت في صفقه علي الباوند دولار ب 10 عقود علي اساس ان صفقة اليورو لن يتم احتسابها 
ثانيا : كنت قد خرجت من المسابقه احدي المرات لاني لم اغلق الصفقه رغم انها كانت محققه ارباح كبيره و كنت متفوقا علي منافسي  و قيل لي ان المهم هو البالانس و ليس الاكيوتي 
و الان كنت فاتح صفقه و كانت مخسراني و لم اغلقها  
فهل سيتم احتساب البالانس ام الاكيوتي؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> استاذ محمد عندي استفساران 
> الازل اني فتحت في بداية المسابقه صفقه بالخطأ علي اليورو دولار و خرجت منها علي نقطة الدخول  
> لكني في نفس الوقت دخلت في صفقه علي الباوند دولار ب 10 عقود علي اساس ان صفقة اليورو لن يتم احتسابها 
> ثانيا : كنت قد خرجت من المسابقه احدي المرات لاني لم اغلق الصفقه رغم انها كانت محققه ارباح كبيره و كنت متفوقا علي منافسي  و قيل لي ان المهم هو البالانس و ليس الاكيوتي 
> و الان كنت فاتح صفقه و كانت مخسراني و لم اغلقها  
> فهل سيتم احتساب البالانس ام الاكيوتي؟

  بخصوص صفقة اليورو في بداية التداول لا يوجد فيها مشكله طالما اغلقتها على طول
أما بخصوص احتساب النتيجه يكون على الايكيوتي وليس البلانس

----------


## د/أحمد

> بخصوص صفقة اليورو في بداية التداول لا يوجد فيها مشكله طالما اغلقتها على طول  أما بخصوص احتساب النتيجه يكون على الايكيوتي وليس البلانس

  
طب ليه خرجتوني من المسابقه اللي فاتت لما كان الايكيوتي هوا اللي كسبان و قلتم ان العبره بالبلانس؟ :Noco:  
يعني لما تكون الصفقه اللي مفتوحه كسبانه يبقي الايكيوتي مالوش لازمه , و لما تكون خسرانه يبقي الايكيوتي هوا المهم :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## [email protected]

السلام عليكم  
اريد ان اعرف هل وصلت معلومات الحساب الصحيحه .. لاني ارسلتها ثاني مره .. برساله للجنة المسابقات ؟؟؟ !!

----------


## محمد العزب

> طب ليه خرجتوني من المسابقه اللي فاتت لما كان الايكيوتي هوا اللي كسبان و قلتم ان العبره بالبلانس؟ 
> يعني لما تكون الصفقه اللي مفتوحه كسبانه يبقي الايكيوتي مالوش لازمه , و لما تكون خسرانه يبقي الايكيوتي هوا المهم

 ردي على أحد الأعضاء من 4 أيام  قبل ما اشوف صفقتك الخاسره  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ ولكن اتلبخطت بسبب كثرة الأسئله  
> احتساب النتيجه يتم على اساس الايكيوتي وليس البلانس

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/1753958-1640-post.html

----------


## nezar792001

النتيجة امتى يا باشاء احنا بنستنى بدنا نعرف النتيجة  اما اقين او اوت

----------


## ساري الليل

متى النتيجه ياباشا

----------


## صاحب هدف

الصبر يا شباب لو سمحتوا ..يعني هل تريدون أن تظلموا بالنتيجة واللجنة تصحح الحسابك ( ع السريع ) ؟ 
إن شاء الله غدا صباحا تكون النتيجة جاهزة ولا تنسوا التعديل لإختيار أفضل الثلاثة  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## عمر ابومحمد

سؤال للمشرف الاستاذ  محمد العزب
في حال ان المتسابق يدخل في اكثر من عشرة عقود 
مافيش مشكلة ويتم خصم ربح العقود الزائدة عن العشرة
في هذه الحالة اي عقود التي يتم حذف ربحها  .  الاؤلى ام الاخيرة 
هل يخير هو ام اللجنة تقرر

----------


## مورينهو

في خطا يا شباب في اخر نتيجة في اخر جدول يجب ان تكتبوا المنتصر هو mohsen 224 وليس مورينهو

----------


## مورينهو

اردت التسجيل في الدور الثاني للمسابقة ولكن بعد ادخال المعلومات في الصفحة الخاصة واضغط موافق تظهر صفحة غلط

----------


## k.e.n

في انتطار ظهور جدول الاسبوع الثاني

----------


## mokhtar

هو مفيش أحسن الثوالث يا جماعة ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> اردت التسجيل في الدور الثاني للمسابقة ولكن بعد ادخال المعلومات في الصفحة الخاصة واضغط موافق تظهر صفحة غلط

 ممكن توضيح لهذا الخطأ وياريت لو تأخد صوره منه 
وغالبا يكون الخطأ انك تكتب الكود غلط

----------


## عبده المصرى

ألف مبروك للفائزين وبالتوفيق بالمراحل القادمة  برجاء التعديل

----------


## shabaka

مرحبا
انا عندي الاكوتي 10172 البلنس 11206
ليش ما في ناتيج 
 بين وبين منافسي
مع انو ملتزم في كل الشروط :016:

----------


## مورينهو

> قصدك الفتاه المصريه مش محسن!!!!!!!!!!

 صح اخي خليل

----------


## k.e.n

اخ محمد بالنسبه للثوالث نظريا وعمليا انا معاهم لاني رصيد 11الف الا قليل 
ويوجد 16 مباره نتيجتها لايوجد يعني متأهل هل اسجل ام انتظر

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

احاول فتح حساب ميتا تريد و لكن سيرفر الشركة لايعمل 
هل يمكن استخدام نفس حساب المرحلة الاولي ؟

----------


## k.e.n

11206
رصيدك قبل الدخول بالصفقات الخاسره التي اوصلت الرصيد الى 10الاف وشوي

----------


## shabaka

مرحبا
انا عندي الاكوتي 10172 البلنس 11206
ليش ما في ناتيج 
 بين وبين منافسي
مع انو ملتزم في كل الشروط :016:

----------


## مورينهو

> احاول فتح حساب ميتا تريد و لكن سيرفر الشركة لايعمل 
> هل يمكن استخدام نفس حساب المرحلة الاولي ؟

 
نعم كما قلت فنفس المشكلة عندي بعد محاولة فتح حساب جديدة تظهر صفحة غلط

----------


## محمد العزب

> مرحبا
> انا عندي الاكوتي 10172 البلنس 11206
> ليش ما في ناتيج 
>  بين وبين منافسي
> مع انو ملتزم في كل الشروط

 أخي انت بيانات حسابك التي أرسلتها للجنة المسابقات خطأ
فأي متسابق أمامه علامة استفهام فبياناته التي ارسلها خطأ      

> اخ محمد بالنسبه للثوالث نظريا وعمليا انا معاهم لاني رصيد 11الف الا قليل 
> ويوجد 16 مباره نتيجتها لايوجد يعني متأهل هل اسجل ام انتظر

 سيتم اضافة الثوالث عن الحاجه اليها واللجنه هي التي ستحدد عند نزول الجدول
فانتظر نزول الجدول وبعدها سجل    

> احاول فتح حساب ميتا تريد و لكن سيرفر الشركة لايعمل 
> هل يمكن استخدام نفس حساب المرحلة الاولي ؟

 لا يمكن لكل أسبوع حساب جديد 
انتظر قليلا او افتح حساب من على موقع الشركه نفسه

----------


## مورينهو

> احاول فتح حساب ميتا تريد و لكن سيرفر الشركة لايعمل 
> هل يمكن استخدام نفس حساب المرحلة الاولي ؟

 
نعم كما قلت فنفس المشكلة عندي بعد محاولة فتح حساب جديدة تظهر صفحة غلط 
رابط الصورة http://img98.com/show.php/149495_250...21652.png.html

----------


## MasterN

الاسبوع الاول في المسابقة اخترت "فتح حساب تجريبي مع شركة FXSol باستخدام برنامج الميتا تريدر" .....بس للاسف مكنتش عارف اعمل هيدج ....و اكيد اول اختيار مفيش فيه هيدج ...انا ممكن اعمل حساب ترجيبي من الميتا تريدر مباشرة (استراليا) ولا مينفعش ؟! ... في حالة انه ينفع ... اختيارات ال Leverage في الميتا تريدر كالاتي 1.5 - 1.1 - 1.2 - 1,25 -1.3 - 1.4 ...اي اختيار فيهم متوافق مع شروط المسابقه ؟! شكرا  :Asvc:

----------


## أبو معاذ الثاني

> احاول فتح حساب ميتا تريد و لكن سيرفر الشركة لايعمل 
> هل يمكن استخدام نفس حساب المرحلة الاولي ؟

 نفس المشكلة يرجى وضع الحل المناسب علما اني ايضا قمت بتغيير السيرفر الى 206.18.161.49:1950 بسبب وجودي في السعودية ولكن نفس المشكلة

----------


## مورينهو

هل ممكن نفتح حساب من موقع الشركة ان استمرت المشكلة

----------


## mr canady

نفس المشكله حصلت معي  
اقوم بتعبئه البيانات ومن ثم الارسال تظهر لي رساله خطا

----------


## Al-Mo7tref

أولا مبروك للفائزين لكنني لا أعرف لماذا علامة الاستفهام هذه امام اسمي فانني قد ارسلت البيانات صحيحة و كاملة فهذا الامر يجعلني اشعر بالضيق و الاحباط لانه في الأخر بعد مجهود الاسبوع و لم أجد نتيجة علي الاقل أمام اسمي كانت تكفي رسالة قصيرة علي الخاص مثلا تنبهوا علي وجود مشكلة لديكم

----------


## nezar792001

اخي محمد كيف انا مستبعد والفائز هوا اللي قبالي مع اني قلتلك من الاول فتحت الصفقات وغلط قلتلي ما عاد تعيدها وانا من الاول ما كنت فاهم الوضع مع اني منافسي اقل مني رصيد وشوف اخر الصفقات كنت ماشي بيها كويس ممكن التوضيح اخي محمد

----------


## npoleon

> ألف مبروك للفائزين وبالتوفيق بالمراحل القادمة  برجاء التعديل

 مشكور اخي على المتابعة .. رصيدي سقط منه صفر سهوا الصحيح هو 10090 .. ان شاء الله يتم التعديل من قبل اللجنة مشكورين وحذف المشاركة ..

----------


## المحب للخير

توجد مشكلة بالتسجيل فى الميتا من الرابط او من موقع الشركة او من الحساب نفسه كله لايقبل ؟؟؟

----------


## shabaka

اخي محمد 
انتم قلتو ان الي اسمه موجد في القائمه (الجدول) معنه انو مشترك في المسابقه
وما في دعي يرسل المعلومات مره اخر وان اتعتمدت الان المعلومات وصلت لك صحيحه :Inlove:    والحل الان اخي محمد

----------


## nezar792001

اخي محمد بالنسبة للصفقات الثلاثة الخسرانين 320و310 و320 كنت فاتحم في وقت واحد وسكرتهم على اساس مخالفة ولن يتم حسبها وبالنسبة لخسران 690 علشان ارجع الحساب كما هوا من غير خصم الصفقات الاولى انت شوف الصفقات الاخيرة كيف ماشية بانتضام

----------


## مورينهو

ياريت تشوفوا لنا حل للتسجيل بالميتا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Al-Mo7tref

أولا مبروك للفائزين لكنني لا أعرف لماذا علامة الاستفهام هذه امام اسمي فانني قد ارسلت البيانات صحيحة و كاملة فهذا الامر يجعلني اشعر بالضيق و الاحباط لانه في الأخر بعد مجهود الاسبوع و لم أجد نتيجة علي الاقل أمام اسمي كانت تكفي رسالة قصيرة علي الخاص مثلا تنبهوا علي وجود مشكلة لديك و هم كلهم حوالي 12 عضو امامهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## k.e.n

انا في الاسبوع الماضي سجلت من المنصه ورح اسجل من المنصه نفسها

----------


## المحب للخير

> انا في الاسبوع الماضي سجلت من المنصه ورح اسجل من المنصه نفسها

  نفس المشكلة عندى سواء من المنصة او موقع الشركة او رابط المنتدى.

----------


## shabaka

> أولا مبروك للفائزين لكنني لا أعرف لماذا علامة الاستفهام هذه امام اسمي فانني قد ارسلت البيانات صحيحة و كاملة فهذا الامر يجعلني اشعر بالضيق و الاحباط لانه في الأخر بعد مجهود الاسبوع و لم أجد نتيجة علي الاقل أمام اسمي كانت تكفي رسالة قصيرة علي الخاص مثلا تنبهوا علي وجود مشكلة لديك و هم كلهم حوالي 12 عضو امامهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

 بعد تعب اسبوع :Mad Argue:

----------


## Al-Mo7tref

> بعد تعب اسبوع

 نعم يااخي اسبوع من اجل عمل نتيجة جيدة تؤهلني للصعود و انا لا مشكلة عندي في الخسارة بتاتا بل ان تظل مخدوع أسبوع علي الفاضي

----------


## nezar792001

اوكي اخي محمد معليش انا حسبتها الان وانا خسران صح شكرا للجنة على نزاهتها  مبروك على كل من ربح واحنا انشاء الله كلنا رابحين مع المتداول العربي وحض اوفر للجميع

----------


## mokhtar

فقط أود أن أشكركم على هذا الجهد المبدول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم كما أرجو من لجنة المسابقات أن تراعي حقوق التبييت في الميتاترادر في المرات القادمة و أن لا تغفل عليها لأن التأهل يلعب في بعض الأحيان على بعض الدولارات  تقبلو مني فائق الإحترامات :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## مورينهو

> انا في الاسبوع الماضي سجلت من المنصه ورح اسجل من المنصه نفسها

 
هل انت متاكد 
يعني نتسجل من المنصة نفسها 
ولكن بالنسبة لباقي المعلومات الاسم واللقب والهاتف كيف تستقبلها اللجنة

----------


## sarmad66

السلام عليكم
لماذا لا استطيع قراءه اسماء الفائزين حيث تظهر لي الصفحه بيضاء كيف لي ان اعرف اسماء الفائزين ولكم الشكر

----------


## ososooo

فيه مشكلة في التسجيل على ميتاتردر استراليا سواء من لينك المسابقة او من موقع الشركة  او حتى من الميتا تردر نفسه

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

> فيه مشكلة في التسجيل على ميتاتردر استراليا سواء من لينك المسابقة او من موقع الشركة  او حتى من الميتا تردر نفسه

 صحيح هناك مشكلة
حتى فتح حساب تجريبي من نفس البرنامج لا يعمل

----------


## sarmad66

السلام عليكم
لماذا لا استطيع قراءه اسماء الفائزين حيث تظهر لي الصفحه بيضاء كيف لي ان  اعرف اسماء الفائزين ولكم الشكر

----------


## مورينهو

ياريت تحلوا لنا مشكل التسجيل يا اخوة

----------


## houssem1012

لم  استطع التسجيل ....

----------


## مورينهو

اين الاخوة المشرفين 
نريد حل من فضلكم

----------


## houssem1012

الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــل ؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## npoleon

السلام عليكم .. تم التسجيل وارسال بيانات الأشتراك عن طريق الرابط ووصلني تأكيد استلام طلب التسجيل .. ولكن عندي شك في احدى الخانات المرسلة. هل يمكن ان اعيد ارسال بيانات الأشتراك من الرابط قطعا للشك ؟؟

----------


## مورينهو

مازلنا في الانتظار لحل مشكلة التسجيل قبل فوات الاوان

----------


## ososooo

> 1761219[/COLOR]]صحيح هناك مشكلة  حتى فتح حساب تجريبي من نفس البرنامج لا يعمل

 تعالى لعموا تعالى انت ازاي سجلت ميتاتردر استراليا وهو قاطع ميه و نور ويمكن كمان صرف صحي 
اعترف والا اهيج  :Big Grin: الجماهير عليك  :016:

----------


## houssem1012

اخي اذا كنت سجلت للميتاتريدر ارجوا ان تعطيني الرابط المباشر للتسجيل  
لانني لم استطع الى الان    شكرا

----------


## houssem1012

خي اذا كنت سجلت للميتاتريدر ارجوا ان تعطيني الرابط المباشر للتسجيل 
لانني لم استطع الى الان شكرا

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

> تعالى لعموا تعالى انت ازاي سجلت ميتاتردر استراليا وهو قاطع ميه و نور ويمكن كمان صرف صحي 
> اعترف والا اهيج الجماهير عليك

  

> اخي اذا كنت سجلت للميتاتريدر ارجوا ان تعطيني الرابط المباشر للتسجيل  
> لانني لم استطع الى الان    شكرا

 
لسه يا شباب
انا ما سجلت 
بس الرد وضعته قبل ما اسجل ما كنت اعرف فيه مشكلة
في انتظار الحل  :Eh S(7):  :Big Grin:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## maboussoud

لا استطيع التسجيل ولا حتى ارسال البيانات
ارجو حل مشكله التسجيل 
وشكراااا

----------


## ososooo

> صحيح هناك مشكلة  حتى فتح حساب تجريبي من نفس البرنامج لا يعمل

 تحالى لحموا تحالى انت ازاي سجلت في استراليا و هو قاطع ميه و نور  اعترف و الا اهيج  :Big Grin:  الجماهير عليك   :016:

----------


## محمد العزب

> أولا مبروك للفائزين لكنني لا أعرف لماذا علامة الاستفهام هذه امام اسمي فانني قد ارسلت البيانات صحيحة و كاملة فهذا الامر يجعلني اشعر بالضيق و الاحباط لانه في الأخر بعد مجهود الاسبوع و لم أجد نتيجة علي الاقل أمام اسمي كانت تكفي رسالة قصيرة علي الخاص مثلا تنبهوا علي وجود مشكلة لديكم

 أخي الحبييب كل من أمامه علامة استفهام فقد أرسل بيياناته  خطأ
وقد راجعتها بنفسي على كل  برامج الشركه لا تعمل

----------


## houssem1012

ارجوا السماح لي بمواصات المسابقة في الاسبوع الثاني بنفس الحساب لانني لم استطع التسجيل

----------


## محمد العزب

/quote]   

> اخي محمد كيف انا مستبعد والفائز هوا اللي قبالي مع اني قلتلك من الاول فتحت الصفقات وغلط قلتلي ما عاد تعيدها وانا من الاول ما كنت فاهم الوضع مع اني منافسي اقل مني رصيد وشوف اخر الصفقات كنت ماشي بيها كويس ممكن التوضيح اخي محمد

 أخي نزار بعد خصم العمليات الخطأ التي فتحتها أنت خسران أمام خصمك ياريت تراجع حسابك وتشوف

----------


## مورينهو

لا ادري لماذا الاشراف ولجنة المسابقة لم ترد علينا لغاية اللحظة
نريد رابط تسجيل للميتا تريدر وفقط من فضلكم

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخي محمد 
> انتم قلتو ان الي اسمه موجد في القائمه (الجدول) معنه انو مشترك في المسابقه
> وما في دعي يرسل المعلومات مره اخر وان اتعتمدت الان المعلومات وصلت لك صحيحه   والحل الان اخي محمد

 أخي الحبيب أنت بيناتك كانت خطأ 
رقم الحساب الذي ارسلته shabaka فهل هذا رقم حساب وقد ارسلت اللجنه لك وانت لم ترد عليها

----------


## houssem1012

فعلا اخ مورينهو  انا الى الان لم افتح حساب جديد

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم 
استاذ محمد سوال عاجل
هل الصفقه الخاسره تحسب لو كانت خاطئه مثل الدخول على المجنون 
فهى خاطئة وخرجت منها فورا ولكنا حسيت فى الرصيد 
وفلو كانت لاتحسب ارجواا مراجعه حسابى فانا صاعد  لو متحسبتش !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

> لا ادري لماذا الاشراف ولجنة المسابقة لم ترد علينا لغاية اللحظة
> نريد رابط تسجيل للميتا تريدر وفقط من فضلكم

   

> فعلا اخ مورينهو  انا الى الان لم افتح حساب جديد

  
الصبر يا شباب 
ابو عزب عم براجع الردود هلا
طولو بالكو عليه   :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذ محمد سوال عاجل
> هل الصفقه الخاسره تحسب لو كانت خاطئه مثل الدخول على المجنون 
> فهى خاطئة وخرجت منها فورا ولكنا حسيت فى الرصيد 
> وفلو كانت لاتحسب ارجواا مراجعه حسابى فانا صاعد  لو متحسبتش !!!!!!!!!!!!!

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
للأسف اخي الشريف الصفقه الخاسره تحسب وليس لنا علاقه بها والصفقه الرابحه تخصم من الرصيد
لأنه من الأساس هذا يتم استبعادك بسببه ولكن أنت تتحمل الخساره عوضا عن خروجك

----------


## alshreef2005

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  للأسف اخي الشريف الصفقه الخاسره تحسب وليس لنا علاقه بها والصفقه الرابحه تخصم من الرصيد لأنه من الأساس هذا يتم استبعادك بسببه ولكن أنت تتحمل الخساره عوضا عن خروجك

  شكرا اخى للتوضيح

----------


## masrawy

كنت اتمنى انى اتحاسب  صح .. يعنى بعدا ما عرفت خطأى وارسلت للجنه انى اخطأت وحققت فى يومين على الكيبل الف دولار  كان لازم اتأهل ويتخصم الرصيد الخطأ وده قمه السهوله  ومكنش طلعنى من المسابقه لانى كنت واثق ان الادامى حيحقق بالسالب
 اتمنى بس انه يبقى فيه من لجنه المسابقات نظره افضل للمتسابقين اللى بيخطئوا وبيصلحوا غلطهم ويتحسبلهم بدل ما نلجأ للحل السهل ونطلعهم وخلاص  . يمكن المسابقه كانت تفرق مع ناس . ربنا يعوضنا بالأفضل من عنده .. وفقكم الله الى الخير

----------


## masrawy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> للأسف اخي الشريف الصفقه الخاسره تحسب وليس لنا علاقه بها والصفقه الرابحه تخصم من الرصيد
> لأنه من الأساس هذا يتم استبعادك بسببه ولكن أنت تتحمل الخساره عوضا عن خروجك

 كنت اتمنى اتعامل نفس المعامله لكن .... الف مبروك للجميع  :Noco:

----------


## محمد العزب

> كنت اتمنى انى اتحاسب  صح .. يعنى بعدا ما عرفت خطأى وارسلت للجنه انى اخطأت وحققت فى يومين على الكيبل الف دولار  كان لازم اتأهل ويتخصم الرصيد الخطأ وده قمه السهوله  ومكنش طلعنى من المسابقه لانى كنت واثق ان الادامى حيحقق بالسالب
>  اتمنى بس انه يبقى فيه من لجنه المسابقات نظره افضل للمتسابقين اللى بيخطئوا وبيصلحوا غلطهم ويتحسبلهم بدل ما نلجأ للحل السهل ونطلعهم وخلاص  . يمكن المسابقه كانت تفرق مع ناس . ربنا يعوضنا بالأفضل من عنده .. وفقكم الله الى الخير

 أخي مصرواي الكل هنا بتعامل نفس المعاامله 
الأخ الشريف فتح صفقه واحده في بداية التداول ولم يكن يعرف الشروط واغلقها فورا على خساره 
ولكنك استمريت 3 ايام تداول على زوج تاني وياريت تراجع الموضوع هتجد ان الاخ زورو وعضو اخر الاتنين خرجوا من المسابقه في نفس اليوم الي انت خرجت فيه

----------


## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من الواضح ان هناك مشكله في الشركه في فتح الحسابات التجريبيه
فالحل الان هو 
-فتح حسابات تجريبيه على GTS 
- أو استكمال على الحسابات القديمه على الميتاتريدر 
ولكن الأفضل فتح الحساب على GTS

----------


## houssem1012

اخ محمد شكرا على مجهودك  واسف على الالحاح عليك  
انا اريد و افضل ان اكمل على حسابي الاول     رصيده الان قبل بداية الجولة 2 هو 11322.84  
هل اسجل به في صفحت التسجيلات ....

----------


## alshreef2005

صحيح كام واحد حيصعد فى احسن ثوالث 
هل 16 ام سيتم تظبيط العدد ليكون عدد المسابقه نهائى 
لان العدد 104 مباره لان بكده فيه 52 مباره ولن تناسب الكاس  اعتقد فيه 12 مباره ناقصه  
والعدد بيكون 
لتناسب الكاس  
2 , 4, 8 , 16, 32, 64 ,128   
يارب يكون الاقتراح التانى والكاس يتظبط وانا اصعد

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

> اخ محمد شكرا على مجهودك  واسف على الالحاح عليك  
> انا اريد و افضل ان اكمل على حسابي الاول     رصيده الان قبل بداية الجولة 2 هو 11322.84  
> هل اسجل به في صفحت التسجيلات ....

  وانا برضو بدي اكمل على نفس الحساب
والرصيد فيه 12002.32
رح ابعت نفس البيانات للحساب القديم في رابط التسجيل

----------


## مورينهو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من الواضح ان هناك مشكله في الشركه في فتح الحسابات التجريبيه
> فالحل الان هو 
> - يا فتح حسابات تجريبيه على GTS 
> - يا استكمال على الحسابات القديمه على الميتاتريدر 
> ولكن الأفضل فتح الحساب على GTS

 لاااااااااااااااااا الا هذا البرنامج السيئ gts
ساكمل المسابقة بالحساب السابق افضل بكثير

----------


## houssem1012

اذن اتفقت الجماعة ...... سوف اسجل بالبيانات القديمة .....

----------


## محمد العزب

]   

> اخ محمد شكرا على مجهودك  واسف على الالحاح عليك  
> انا اريد و افضل ان اكمل على حسابي الاول     رصيده الان قبل بداية الجولة 2 هو 11322.84  
> هل اسجل به في صفحت التسجيلات ....

 أخي الحبيب انا وضحت ان الي حابب يفضل على حسابه يفضل مفيش مشكله    

> صحيح كام واحد حيصعد فى احسن ثوالث 
> هل 16 ام سيتم تظبيط العدد ليكون عدد المسابقه نهائى 
> لان العدد 104 مباره لان بكده فيه 52 مباره ولن تناسب الكاس  اعتقد فيه 12 مباره ناقصه  
> والعدد بيكون 
> لتناسب الكاس  
> 2 , 4, 8 , 16, 32, 64 ,128   
> يارب يكون الاقتراح التانى والكاس يتظبط وانا اصعد

 اللجنه الان تعد جدول المتسابقين وهي التي ستقرر العدد الذي ستحتاجه

----------


## alshreef2005

> ]

  

> اللجنه الان تعد جدول المتسابقين وهي التي ستقرر العدد الذي ستحتاجه

   :Hands:  :Hands: يبقى خليك وسيط خير  :Hands:  :Hands:    :AA: والكاس يكون مظبوط  :AA:  وتكون فرصه لمن اخطا يعدل خطاه الاسابيع القادمه   وانا اصعد   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:   :Hands:

----------


## مورينهو

انا ايضا ساسجل بالحساب القديم لانني اكره gts

----------


## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت يا جماعه الي عنده استفسار فقط يكتب في الموضوع بحيث ان ميحصلش تشتيت للناس الي هتدخل على الموضوع تقرأ الاستفسارات وأي عضو سيكمل على الحساب القديم لا يكتب هنا في الموضوع يرسل بياناته فقط

----------


## houssem1012

تم الارسال بنجاح.....

----------


## حسن

يا جماعة هل توجد مشكلة في فتح الحسابات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> يا جماعة هل توجد مشكلة في فتح الحسابات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t100048.html

----------


## jambasha

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t100048.html

 
استاذ محمد 
انا من المتأهلين للدور الثاني واريد التسجيل بنفس حسابي السابق برصيد 10400.99 ولكن المشكلة اني اضعت الباسوورد وهو فقط محفوظ في البرنامج اي اني فقط استطيع ان استخدم الميتاتريدر ولكن حتى اني لا استطيع ان انسخ الباسوورد من البرنامج حتى استطيع ارسال بياناتي الحالية للاشتراك في الدور الثاني  
ارجو منك التكرم بالافادة حول حل هذه المشكلة علما بان بيانات دخولي محفوظة لديكم من الدور الاول  
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## knight515

هل نبداء بالتداول قبل نزول الجدول؟

----------


## shabaka

> أخي الحبيب أنت بيناتك كانت خطأ   رقم الحساب الذي ارسلته shabaka فهل هذا رقم حساب وقد ارسلت اللجنه لك وانت لم ترد عليها

 مرحبا اخ محمد 
انا كانت اريد الرد عليك من امس ولكن لم استطيع لدخول الى المنتدي بسبب مشكله فني في المنتدي
ولان فقط استطعت الدخول
بنسبه الى موضوع ان اللجنه ارسلت لي فلم يصل لي اي شي من المنتدي
لا على الخاص ولا على الاميل  :Noco:  
وانا اسف اذا ازعاجتكم

----------


## k.e.n

> استاذ محمد 
> انا من المتأهلين للدور الثاني واريد التسجيل بنفس حسابي السابق برصيد 10400.99 ولكن المشكلة اني اضعت الباسوورد وهو فقط محفوظ في البرنامج اي اني فقط استطيع ان استخدم الميتاتريدر ولكن حتى اني لا استطيع ان انسخ الباسوورد من البرنامج حتى استطيع ارسال بياناتي الحالية للاشتراك في الدور الثاني  
> ارجو منك التكرم بالافادة حول حل هذه المشكلة علما بان بيانات دخولي محفوظة لديكم من الدور الاول  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اخي الكريم 
في بالمنصه تحت يوجد عده خيارات منها المتاجره والاخبار وصندوق البريد
اكبس كليك على صندوق البريد رحت تلاقي رسايل منها رساله بعنوان registration افتحها رح تلاقي فيها رقم المستخدم والباسورد

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

لم استطيع الدخول الي المنتدي امس للتصويت علي العملة  و لكني ارسلت رقم حسابي القديم و تم استلام ميل بتاكيد الوصول
هل يوجد مشكلة في ذلك ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> استاذ محمد 
> انا من المتأهلين للدور الثاني واريد التسجيل بنفس حسابي السابق برصيد 10400.99 ولكن المشكلة اني اضعت الباسوورد وهو فقط محفوظ في البرنامج اي اني فقط استطيع ان استخدم الميتاتريدر ولكن حتى اني لا استطيع ان انسخ الباسوورد من البرنامج حتى استطيع ارسال بياناتي الحالية للاشتراك في الدور الثاني  
> ارجو منك التكرم بالافادة حول حل هذه المشكلة علما بان بيانات دخولي محفوظة لديكم من الدور الاول  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اعتذر لعدم امكانية الدخول امس 
لو المشكله لسه موجوده ياريت تفتح حساب جديد   

> هل نبداء بالتداول قبل نزول الجدول؟

 الجدول نزل امس من بدري  :Asvc:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1761336-13-post.html     

> لم استطيع الدخول الي المنتدي امس للتصويت علي العملة  و لكني ارسلت رقم حسابي القديم و تم استلام ميل بتاكيد الوصول
> هل يوجد مشكلة في ذلك ؟

 لا توجد مشكله ان شاء الله وقد تم التنبيه لذلك في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t100048.html

----------


## jambasha

> اخي الكريم 
> في بالمنصه تحت يوجد عده خيارات منها المتاجره والاخبار وصندوق البريد
> اكبس كليك على صندوق البريد رحت تلاقي رسايل منها رساله بعنوان registration افتحها رح تلاقي فيها رقم المستخدم والباسورد

 شاكر لك اخي روحك الطيبة في تقديم يد المساعدة ..   

> اعتذر لعدم امكانية الدخول امس 
> لو المشكله لسه موجوده ياريت تفتح حساب جديد

 ولا يهمك اخي الغالي 
تم فتح حساب جديد على منصة GTS وتم ارسال بيانات الدخول للادارة بنجاح
ولكني لم اتمكن من التصويت على العملة في الموضوع المخصص وهذا بسبب عدم تمكني من دخول المنتدى بالامس .. ارجو الا يكون هناك اي مشكلة  
وتقبل تحياتي 
وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## atefeid

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما هو الزوج الذى سوف يتم المنافسة عليه هذا الاسبوع ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما هو الزوج الذى سوف يتم المنافسة عليه هذا الاسبوع ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الباوند دولار

----------


## Al-Mo7tref

> أخي الحبييب كل من أمامه علامة استفهام فقد أرسل بيياناته  خطأ
> وقد راجعتها بنفسي على كل  برامج الشركه لا تعمل

 الحمد لله علي كل شئ و انا أعلم تماما انكم تبذلون جهدا كبيرا في هذه المسابقات و تحاولون ارضاء كل المتسابقين و تيسيير الأمور عليهم و ربنا يقويكم ان شاء الله  :015: 
و تقبل تحياتي أخي العزيز   :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohd_atef86

النتيجة طلعت امبارح والقرعة اميارح والتسجيل كمان امبارح
طيب النت امبارح كان عطلان
ودلوقتي أنا  اليوم فتحت حساب  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount 
وبعت كمان البيانات هنا https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/game/register 
ولكن هدا الموضوع مغلق https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99363.html     المعرف : mohd_atef86
العملة : eurusd البرنامج : GTS  PRO UK  
أو أي زوج تختاروه 
بس هل أتداول عادي ولا أنا خارج المسابقة

----------


## ososooo

ابو حميد الحمد لله المنتدى اتظبط وفتح بس فيه موضوع مش عارف هاتصرف فيه ازاي برنامج الشركة انا كنت مظبطه على مارجن صغير يعني العشر نقط بعشرة دولار والمفروض ان ان اعدادت المسابقة العشر نقط بـ 100 دولار   وفي نفس الوقت برنامج الميتا تردر ظبط هو كمان و فتح حساب جيد بعد ما كان سيرفر الشركة معلق امبارح  وهي هي العمليات الي عملتها على منصة الـGTS هي هياها الي عملتها على الميتاتردر ولا تزيد حرف ولا تنقص حرف ابعت بيانات الميتاتردر ولا اخليني زي ما أنا وتراعي فرق المرجن وخش بنفسك وشوف وهابعتلك بيانات حساب استراليا على الخاص

----------


## محمد العزب

> النتيجة طلعت امبارح والقرعة اميارح والتسجيل كمان امبارح
> طيب النت امبارح كان عطلان
> ودلوقتي أنا  اليوم فتحت حساب  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount 
> وبعت كمان البيانات هنا https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/game/register 
> ولكن هدا الموضوع مغلق https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99363.html     المعرف : mohd_atef86
> العملة : eurusd البرنامج : GTS  PRO UK  
> أو أي زوج تختاروه 
> بس هل أتداول عادي ولا أنا خارج المسابقة

 مش مشكله موضوع اعلان التسجيل واختيار الزوج 
فزوج التداول يتم التصويت عليه واختيار الزوج حسب الأغلبيه 
وزوج التداول لهذا الأسبوع هو الباوند دولار   

> ابو حميد الحمد لله المنتدى اتظبط وفتح بس فيه موضوع مش عارف هاتصرف فيه ازاي برنامج الشركة انا كنت مظبطه على مارجن صغير يعني العشر نقط بعشرة دولار والمفروض ان ان اعدادت المسابقة العشر نقط بـ 100 دولار   وفي نفس الوقت برنامج الميتا تردر ظبط هو كمان و فتح حساب جيد بعد ما كان سيرفر الشركة معلق امبارح  وهي هي العمليات الي عملتها على منصة الـGTS هي هياها الي عملتها على الميتاتردر ولا تزيد حرف ولا تنقص حرف ابعت بيانات الميتاتردر ولا اخليني زي ما أنا وتراعي فرق المرجن وخش بنفسك وشوف وهابعتلك بيانات حساب استراليا على الخاص

 رديت عليك في الرساله  :Asvc:

----------


## Abuhmaid

شكرا لادارة منتدانا الحبيب
دخلت اضع كام سؤال لاقيت الاجابات الوافية
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## Abuhmaid

شكرا لادارة منتدانا الحبيب
دخلت اضع كام سؤال لاقيت الاجابات الوافية
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## 111

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تم اختياري من قبل لجنة المسابقات مشكورة 
كأفضل الثوالث لمسابقة الآسبوع الثاني 
ولكن لي يومين لا استطيع الدخول بمعرفي على المنتدى للتسجيل  
ولكن حاولت الدخول بمعرف جديد فتم الدخول   
فالآن لدي مشكلة في تفعيل معرفي  أرجو من لجنة المسابقات المساعدة في حل الموضوع من جهة الدعم الفني مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لقد تم اختياري من قبل لجنة المسابقات مشكورة 
> كأفضل الثوالث لمسابقة الآسبوع الثاني 
> ولكن لي يومين لا استطيع الدخول بمعرفي على المنتدى للتسجيل  
> ولكن حاولت الدخول بمعرف جديد فتم الدخول   
> فالآن لدي مشكلة في تفعيل معرفي  أرجو من لجنة المسابقات المساعدة في حل الموضوع من جهة الدعم الفني مع الشكر الجزيل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رجاء افتح موضوع في قسم الشكاوي و الاقتراحات حتى يتم التواصل معك بشكل افضل وحل مشكلة المعرف باذن الله

----------


## 111

حتى هناك مشكلة في تعديل المشاركة ايضا 
أرجو المساعدة من قبل الدعم الفني مع الشكر 
فالوضع له يومان سواء من جهازي او من اجهزة  :No3:

----------


## 111

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> رجاء افتح موضوع في قسم الشكاوي و الاقتراحات حتى يتم التواصل معك بشكل افضل وحل مشكلة المعرف باذن الله

 شكرا جزيلا لك .. 
تم تسجيل الشكوى في فسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات  
مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## باشان

اخي محمد
هل كل شهر هناك كاس ولا هناك موعد اخر

----------


## محمد مقابله

:A015: 
يعطيكم العافيه عالمجهود الجميل
متى موعد التسجيل الجديد
مع الشكر  :A012:

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

اردت الدخول بيع بعقدين ميني وو ضع الستوب عقدين ميني ايضا و تركت الجهاز و عند عودتي اكتشفت اني وضعت العقود كلها ستندارد فقمت باغلاق 3 عقود ستاندرد كلها علي خسارة 
هل انا خارج المسابقة ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخي محمد
> هل كل شهر هناك كاس ولا هناك موعد اخر

 أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد أخي باشان 
اعتقدت اني رديت عليك  :Doh: 
هناك مسابقتين 
كأس المتداول العربي 
دوري أبطال التحليل 
كل مسابقه تكون مره بالتبادل , وكل مسابقه تستغرق شهرين ان شاء الله   

> يعطيكم العافيه عالمجهود الجميل
> متى موعد التسجيل الجديد
> مع الشكر

 باذن الله المسابقه القادمه ستكون بعد شهر رمضان     

> اردت الدخول بيع بعقدين ميني وو ضع الستوب عقدين ميني ايضا و تركت الجهاز و عند عودتي اكتشفت اني وضعت العقود كلها ستندارد فقمت باغلاق 3 عقود ستاندرد كلها علي خسارة 
> هل انا خارج المسابقة ؟

 طيب حضرتك بتقول عقدين ميني كيف اغلقت 3 عقود  :016: 
عامة ان كان خطأ غير مقصود مفيش مشكله ان شاء الله

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> طيب حضرتك بتقول عقدين ميني كيف اغلقت 3 عقود  عامة ان كان خطأ غير مقصود مفيش مشكله ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل كما وضحت كنت قد وضعت عقدين بيع و عقد معلق شراء كهيدج وعند عودتي و جدت عقدين الشراء قد تفعلوا فيكون المجموع 4 عقود ستاندرد فخرجت من 3 عقود بخسارة و ابقيت عقد ستاندرد واحد كشروط المسابقة
ارجو ان تكون الصورة الان اوضح و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد العزب

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل كما وضحت كنت قد وضعت عقدين بيع و عقد معلق شراء كهيدج وعند عودتي و جدت عقدين الشراء قد تفعلوا فيكون المجموع 4 عقود ستاندرد فخرجت من 3 عقود بخسارة و ابقيت عقد ستاندرد واحد كشروط المسابقة
> ارجو ان تكون الصورة الان اوضح و جزاكم الله خيرا

 مفيش مشكله ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> طيب حضرتك بتقول عقدين ميني كيف اغلقت 3 عقود  عامة ان كان خطأ غير مقصود مفيش مشكله ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل كما وضحت كنت قد وضعت عقدين بيع و عقد معلق شراء كهيدج وعند عودتي و جدت عقدين الشراء قد تفعلوا فيكون المجموع 4 عقود ستاندرد فخرجت من 3 عقود بخسارة و ابقيت عقد ستاندرد واحد كشروط المسابقة
ارجو ان تكون الصورة الان اوضح و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مستذئب الفوركس

انا جديد في المنتدى الرائع  
بس سؤال ممكن اشارك في المسابقه التي سوف تكون في بدايه هذا الشهر

----------


## محمد العزب

> انا جديد في المنتدى الرائع  
> بس سؤال ممكن اشارك في المسابقه التي سوف تكون في بدايه هذا الشهر

 لا  :Big Grin:

----------


## مستذئب الفوركس

هههههههه
طيب بنستنى للشهر الي بعده  
مشكور اخوي

----------


## مستذئب الفوركس

هههههههه
طيب بنستنى للشهر الي بعده  
مشكور اخوي

----------


## Pips Hunter

السلام عليكم ، ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة من شروط المسابقة  

> كنوع من الادارة المالية والتحكم فى العواطف يتم المتاجرة بحد أقصى 10 عقود مفتوحه في نفس الوقت

 هل فى لوت محدد لهذا العقد ؟ ام مفتوح كما اراه مناسباً ؟؟

----------


## Pips Hunter

السلام عليكم ، ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة من شروط المسابقة  

> كنوع من الادارة المالية والتحكم فى العواطف يتم المتاجرة بحد أقصى 10 عقود مفتوحه في نفس الوقت

 هل فى لوت محدد لهذا العقد ؟ ام مفتوح كما اراه مناسباً ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ، ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة من شروط المسابقة 
> هل فى لوت محدد لهذا العقد ؟ ام مفتوح كما اراه مناسباً ؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقصى حد للعقود هي 10 عقود ميني 
العقد الواحد بقيمة 10000 دولار

----------


## كريم عبد الله

*السوق فتح ، ما هو زوج التداول لهذا الاسبوع ؟*

----------


## Pips Hunter

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أقصى حد للعقود هي 10 عقود ميني 
> العقد الواحد بقيمة 10000 دولار

 او عقد واحد ستاندرد مظبوط

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> او عقد واحد ستاندرد مظبوط

 مظبوط  :Good:

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم:.
انا اشتركت في مسابقة كاس المتداول العربي
ولكن المشكلة انو في نتائج نهاية الاسبوع كتبوا محل الفائز ( لايوجد ) مامعنى هذا
مع العلم اني لم اخل باي شرط من الشروط.....
تحياتي,,,

----------


## الصاعقة

ومتى يبدأ التسجيل مرة ثانية.....!

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم:.
> انا اشتركت في مسابقة كاس المتداول العربي
> ولكن المشكلة انو في نتائج نهاية الاسبوع كتبوا محل الفائز ( لايوجد ) مامعنى هذا
> مع العلم اني لم اخل باي شرط من الشروط.....
> تحياتي,,,

  

> ومتى يبدأ التسجيل مرة ثانية.....!

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
معنى لا يوجد أنه لم يحقق نتائج ايجابيه اي احد من المتسابقين 
التسجيل في المسابقه القادمه للكأس سيكون بعد دوري أبطال التحليل وغالبا ستتوقف المسابقه في شهر رمضان

----------


## mohd_atef86

الاكسبرتات مسموح بيها أو لا؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> الاكسبرتات مسموح بيها أو لا؟

 نعم مسموح به

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ابو عزب كيف الحال؟
فى دورى فى شهر اغسطس؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ابو عزب كيف الحال؟
> فى دورى فى شهر اغسطس؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مصطفى بيه 
فينك يا جميل من زمان 
مفيش دوري الشهر الجاي ان شاء الله عشان رمضان كل سنه وانت طيب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mostafa_anwr

تقبل الله منا ومنك 
موجود بس مشغول شوية 
ان شاء الله بعد رمضان لينا لقاء

----------


## Pips Hunter

السلام عليكم
متي ستبدأ مسابقة شهر اغسطس اليوم اول اغسطس

----------


## Pips Hunter

> السلام عليكم
> متي ستبدأ مسابقة شهر اغسطس اليوم اول اغسطس

 وهل لا يحق للفائز سحب الآرباح ايضاً من الحساب قبل عدد عقود محدده ام لا يحق سحب رأس المال فقط ويمكنه سحب الارباح ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم
> متي ستبدأ مسابقة شهر اغسطس اليوم اول اغسطس

  

> وهل لا يحق للفائز سحب الآرباح ايضاً من الحساب قبل عدد عقود محدده ام لا يحق سحب رأس المال فقط ويمكنه سحب الارباح ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يوجد مسابقات لشهر أغسطس فمسابقة الكأس تكون لمدة شهرين
والمسابقه القادمه هي الدوري ولكن ستكون باذن الله بعد شهر رمضان كل عام وأنت بخير  :Regular Smile: 
وبخصوص الأرباح تستطيع سحب الأرباح بدون مشاكل

----------


## كريم عبد الله

*ياريت يتم فتح موضوع اختيار العملة لانه مازال مغلق*

----------


## كريم عبد الله

*يا جماااعة السوق فتح ، عملة التداول باوند دولار ؟*

----------


## mohsen224

الدورى هيبتدى اول 9 ولا هيتوقف طول رمضان ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> الدورى هيبتدى اول 9 ولا هيتوقف طول رمضان ؟؟؟

 ستتوقف المسابقات طوال رمضان
كل عام وأنت بخير وأنت في طاعه الى الله أقرب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابن الخطاب

> ستتوقف المسابقات طوال رمضان
> كل عام وأنت بخير وأنت في طاعه الى الله أقرب

 احسن حاجة عملتوها والله , كدة الكاس حيكون فى نوفمبر ان شاء الله؟؟؟؟

----------


## محـمد شلبى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المسابقه اللى فى شهر اكتوبر حتكون الدورى صح
طيب متى اقدر ارسل البيانات وهل استطيع استخدام برنامج الميتا تريد ؟

----------


## د/مصطفى

please answer what is the type of competition   when  and what is the pair

----------


## د/مصطفى

up

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على شلبى
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المسابقه اللى فى شهر اكتوبر حتكون الدورى صح
طيب متى اقدر ارسل البيانات وهل استطيع استخدام برنامج الميتا تريد ؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maasa
					  please answer what is the type of competition   when  and what is the pair   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t108317.html*

----------


## محـمد شلبى

طيب هل استطيع استخدام برنامج الميتا تريد ؟

----------


## portfolio stocks

لازم ميتا تريدر ولا ينفع حاجه تانيه gts pro ده بس اللي بعرف اشتغل عليه رجاء الرد

----------


## محـمد شلبى

> طيب هل استطيع استخدام برنامج الميتا تريد ؟

 ارجو الرد

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على شلبى
					  طيب هل استطيع استخدام برنامج الميتا تريد ؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة portfolio stocks
					  لازم ميتا تريدر ولا ينفع حاجه تانيه gts pro ده بس اللي بعرف اشتغل عليه رجاء الرد   في المرحله الأولى مفيش أي مشاكل تقدر تستخدم أي برنامج تريده ميتاتريدر أو GTS*

----------


## nezar792001

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال اخوتي هل العقود المستخدمة مينيوم او اي مبلغ تقسمة

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nezar792001
					  السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال اخوتي هل العقود المستخدمة مينيوم او اي مبلغ تقسمة   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم العقود تكون ميني فقط وأقصى عدد مسموح به من العقود 10 عقود ميني وتكون الرافعه 1:100 
وأي زيادة في عدد العقود او تغيير في الرافعه الماليه يكون مخالفه للقوانين*

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحت كنت اريد ان اعرف 
المرحلة الاولي يتم الاحتساب علي بلانس ولا الاكولتي
والمرحله الثانية يتم الاحتساب علي النقاط ولا البلانس ولا الاكولتي

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على شلبى
					  طيب هل استطيع استخدام برنامج الميتا تريد ؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة portfolio stocks
					  لازم ميتا تريدر ولا ينفع حاجه تانيه gts pro ده بس اللي بعرف اشتغل عليه رجاء الرد         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سفاح
					  لو سمحت كنت اريد ان اعرف 
المرحلة الاولي يتم الاحتساب علي بلانس ولا الاكولتي
والمرحله الثانية يتم الاحتساب علي النقاط ولا البلانس ولا الاكولتي   المرحله الأولى يتم احتساب النتيجه حسب الاكيوتي 
أما في المرحله الثانيه يتم احتساب النقاط التي يحققها المتسابق*

----------


## aasalem5

اخي العزيز 
لو سمحت عندي كام سؤال  
الاول هل عدد العقود المقصودة 10 يعني 10 عقود في وقت واحد ولا 10 عقود في المرحلة ؟؟ 
اقدر افتح حساب واستخدم البرنامج GTS في المسابقة ؟؟ 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## medinfo

> اخي العزيز 
> لو سمحت عندي كام سؤال  
> الاول هل عدد العقود المقصودة 10 يعني 10 عقود في وقت واحد ولا 10 عقود في المرحلة ؟؟ 
> اقدر افتح حساب واستخدم البرنامج GTS في المسابقة ؟؟ 
> شكرا جزيلا

 أخي العزيز المقصود بالعشر عقود في وقت واحد أما البرنامج على هواك ميتا أم GTS و أي فرع كمان و لكن يا عزيزي عدد مشاركاتك لا تكفي لاشتراك هذا الشهر  الرجاء الاطلاع على *شروط المسابقة*

----------


## ososooo

الميتاتردر بريطانيا لا يرى السيرفر و الميتاتردر استراليا يرى السيرفر و لكنه لا يرد بأسم المستخدم و الباسورد 
المشكلة دي عندي بس و لا مع باقي المشتركين برده 
 و هل سيعودو للعمل مع افتتاح الاسواق علشان تسجيل المسابقة

----------


## medinfo

> الميتاتردر بريطانيا لا يرى السيرفر و الميتاتردر استراليا يرى السيرفر و لكنه لا يرد بأسم المستخدم و الباسورد 
> المشكلة دي عندي بس و لا مع باقي المشتركين برده 
>  و هل سيعودو للعمل مع افتتاح الاسواق علشان تسجيل المسابقة

 السلام عليكم اخيى العزيز نفس المشكلة ترى ما الحل

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بو عزب كيف حالك يا غالى؟؟؟
وانا بسجل فى الدورى فى خانة زوج العملة كتبت فيها كلمة(الكل)عشان الدورى مبنشتغل على زوج مين صح كدة؟

----------


## hakem

> الميتاتردر بريطانيا لا يرى السيرفر و الميتاتردر استراليا يرى السيرفر و لكنه لا يرد بأسم المستخدم و الباسورد 
> المشكلة دي عندي بس و لا مع باقي المشتركين برده 
> و هل سيعودو للعمل مع افتتاح الاسواق علشان تسجيل المسابقة

       نفس المشكلة

----------


## aasalem5

شكرا أخي على إجاباتك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alomdabasha

السلام عليكم  
هل التسجيل بدأ حاليا ام بعد الساعه 12 جى ام تى 
وشكرا

----------


## G.C.M

الميتاتريدر التسجيل فيه 
ف مشكله
ما الحل ومتى ينتهى مده التسجيل

----------


## faissal

السلام عليكم 
حاولت التسجيل في فرع بريطانيا اكثر من مرة ولا يصلني على الايميل اي شئ وغيرت الايميل 
وسجلت فرع استراليا ايضا لا يصلني شئ 
رغم اتمام عملية التسجيل  
هل من الممكن فتح الحساب مباشرة عن طريق البرنامج
وارسال المعلومات 
ام يجب ان ننتظر ارسال رقم الحساب عن طريق الايميل 
وشكرا

----------


## محـمد شلبى

انا فتحت حساب عن طريق اللينك اللى موجود فى الموضوع هناك وقال ليا  
شكرا للتسجيل 
تم ارسال بريد الكترونى يحتوى على اسم المستخدم و كلمة المرور 
لتحميل برنامج MetaTrader اضغط هنا 
للاستفسار عن أى معلومات اتصل بنا
ومفيش اى حاجه وصلت على الاميل اعمل ايه افتح حساب من البرنامج بالطريقه العادى ولا لازم من خلال اللينك دا

----------


## abdalla_star

انا  كمان سجلت فرع بريطانيا وقال لى سوف يتم ارسال ايميل  
ولم يتم استلام اى شيء   
السؤال الثانى  ما هو حجم النقطة فى العقد المينى  ؟   ارجو الرد

----------


## محـمد شلبى

> انا  كمان سجلت فرع بريطانيا وقال لى سوف يتم ارسال ايميل  
> ولم يتم استلام اى شيء   
> السؤال الثانى  ما هو حجم النقطة فى العقد المينى  ؟   ارجو الرد

 حجم النقطه فى العقد المينى هيا واحد دولار

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aasalem5
					  اخي العزيز 
لو سمحت عندي كام سؤال  
الاول هل عدد العقود المقصودة 10 يعني 10 عقود في وقت واحد ولا 10 عقود في المرحلة ؟؟ 
اقدر افتح حساب واستخدم البرنامج GTS في المسابقة ؟؟ 
شكرا جزيلا   نعم اخي الحبيب غير مسموح بفتح اكثر من 10 عقود مصغره في وقت واحد         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mostafa_anwr
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بو عزب كيف حالك يا غالى؟؟؟
وانا بسجل فى الدورى فى خانة زوج العملة كتبت فيها كلمة(الكل)عشان الدورى مبنشتغل على زوج مين صح كدة؟   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مصطفى باشا كل سنه وانت طيب
مفيش مشاكل حتى لو سبتها فاضيه مفيش مشكله*

----------


## alomdabasha

> السلام عليكم 
> حاولت التسجيل في فرع بريطانيا اكثر من مرة ولا يصلني على الايميل اي شئ وغيرت الايميل 
> وسجلت فرع استراليا ايضا لا يصلني شئ 
> رغم اتمام عملية التسجيل  
> هل من الممكن فتح الحساب مباشرة عن طريق البرنامج
> وارسال المعلومات 
> ام يجب ان ننتظر ارسال رقم الحساب عن طريق الايميل 
> وشكرا

  
نفس المشكله نرجو الافاده 
وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ososooo
					   الميتاتردر بريطانيا لا يرى السيرفر و الميتاتردر استراليا يرى السيرفر و لكنه لا يرد بأسم المستخدم و الباسورد 
المشكلة دي عندي بس و لا مع باقي المشتركين برده 
 و هل سيعودو للعمل مع افتتاح الاسواق علشان تسجيل المسابقة           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة medinfo
					  السلام عليكم اخيى العزيز نفس المشكلة ترى ما الحل         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hakem
					      نفس المشكلة         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة G.C.M
					  الميتاتريدر التسجيل فيه 
ف مشكله
ما الحل ومتى ينتهى مده التسجيل         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faissal
					  السلام عليكم 
حاولت التسجيل في فرع بريطانيا اكثر من مرة ولا يصلني على الايميل اي شئ وغيرت الايميل 
وسجلت فرع استراليا ايضا لا يصلني شئ 
رغم اتمام عملية التسجيل  
هل من الممكن فتح الحساب مباشرة عن طريق البرنامج
وارسال المعلومات 
ام يجب ان ننتظر ارسال رقم الحساب عن طريق الايميل 
وشكرا         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على شلبى
					  انا فتحت حساب عن طريق اللينك اللى موجود فى الموضوع هناك وقال ليا  
شكرا للتسجيل 
تم ارسال بريد الكترونى يحتوى على اسم المستخدم و كلمة المرور 
لتحميل برنامج MetaTrader اضغط هنا 
للاستفسار عن أى معلومات اتصل بنا
ومفيش اى حاجه وصلت على الاميل اعمل ايه افتح حساب من البرنامج بالطريقه العادى ولا لازم من خلال اللينك دا   لمن لم تصلهم رساله على الايميل او لم يستطيع فتح حساب من عن طريق اللينك
يفتح حساب على الميتاتريدر او الجي تي اس بأي طريقه كانت 
المهم يكون حساب جديد وصالح ويكون معاه بيانات الدخول وكلمة السر وليس شرط ان تصله رسالة فتح الحساب التجريبي على الايميل
المهم انه معاه البيانات الخاصه بالحساب اليوزر نيم والباسورد*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  انا  كمان سجلت فرع بريطانيا وقال لى سوف يتم ارسال ايميل  
ولم يتم استلام اى شيء   
السؤال الثانى  ما هو حجم النقطة فى العقد المينى  ؟   ارجو الرد   حجم النقطه للعقد الميني هي واحد دولار
وأقصى عدد للعقود مسموح به 10 عقود في وقت واحد*

----------


## alomdabasha

> *لمن لم تصلهم رساله على الايميل او لم يستطيع فتح حساب من عن طريق اللينك* *يفتح حساب على الميتاتريدر او الجي تي اس بأي طريقه كانت*  *المهم يكون حساب جديد وصالح ويكون معاه بيانات الدخول وكلمة السر وليس شرط ان تصله رسالة فتح الحساب التجريبي على الايميل* *المهم انه معاه البيانات الخاصه بالحساب اليوزر نيم والباسورد*

 تم التسجيل من البرنامج وارسال اليوزر نيم والباسورد وتم استلام رساله من المتداول العربى باستلام البيانات بنجاح  
هل التداول سيبدأ مع افتتاح الاسواق اليوم   
ارجو الافادة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو محمد نضال

> * 
> لمن لم تصلهم رساله على الايميل او لم يستطيع فتح حساب من عن طريق اللينك
> يفتح حساب على الميتاتريدر او الجي تي اس بأي طريقه كانت 
> المهم يكون حساب جديد وصالح ويكون معاه بيانات الدخول وكلمة السر وليس شرط ان تصله رسالة فتح الحساب التجريبي على الايميل
> المهم انه معاه البيانات الخاصه بالحساب اليوزر نيم والباسورد*

  *محاولة مني للمساعدة :*  * رسائل السولوشين الخاصة بفتح الحسابات التجريبية تأتي غالبا في ملفات السبام أو الجنك ميل*  * يرجي الإطلاع على هذين الملفين*   * تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## wahaab

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سجلت من الرابط ولم يصلني ايميل.لكن حملت برنامج التداول وحاوت افتح حساب تجريبي منه لكن لم يعطيني اسم وكلمة والمرور
ارجو الحل

----------


## houssem1012

تم فتح الحساب من الرابط الخاص بالمنتدى ووصلت رسالة الباس وورد  ( جي-تي -س بريطانيا) وتم ارسال البيانات بنجاح  
---- العمل ينطلق مساءا مع فتح الاسواق صحيح---

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomdabasha
					  تم التسجيل من البرنامج وارسال اليوزر نيم والباسورد وتم استلام رساله من المتداول العربى باستلام البيانات بنجاح  
هل التداول سيبدأ مع افتتاح الاسواق اليوم   
ارجو الافادة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر   نعم التداول في المسابقه يبدأ مع افتتاح الاسبوع ان شاء الله*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kwahab
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سجلت من الرابط ولم يصلني ايميل.لكن حملت برنامج التداول وحاوت افتح حساب تجريبي منه لكن لم يعطيني اسم وكلمة والمرور
ارجو الحل   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يوجد فتح حساب تجريبي من على البرنامج فياريت تحاول مره أخرى في الفتح من خلال الرابط وان لم تستطيع على الميتاتريدر افتح حساب GTS         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة houssem1012
					  تم فتح الحساب من الرابط الخاص بالمنتدى ووصلت رسالة الباس وورد  ( جي-تي -س بريطانيا) وتم ارسال البيانات بنجاح  
---- العمل ينطلق مساءا مع فتح الاسواق صحيح---    ان شاء الله العمل سيكون مع بداية السوق*

----------


## abdalla_star

يا جماعة برنامج الميتا تريدر فرع استراليا   مش عايز يفتح حساب تجريبى  اصلا ما العمل   
ممكن نستنى لما السوق يفتح  ولا نجرب حاجة تانية ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  يا جماعة برنامج الميتا تريدر فرع استراليا   مش عايز يفتح حساب تجريبى  اصلا ما العمل   
ممكن نستنى لما السوق يفتح  ولا نجرب حاجة تانية ؟   برامج الميتاتريدر في شركة fxsol  لاتستطيع فتح حساب تجريبي من خلالها
فتح الحساب التجريبي يكون من خلال الموقع فقط
فلو حابب تنتظر الى افتتاح السوق لتفتح حساب تجريبي من على موقع الشركه 
أو تفتح حساب تجريبي على برنامج GTs*

----------


## abdalla_star

> *
> برامج الميتاتريدر في شركة fxsol  لاتستطيع فتح حساب تجريبي من خلالها
> فتح الحساب التجريبي يكون من خلال الموقع فقط
> فلو حابب تنتظر الى افتتاح السوق لتفتح حساب تجريبي من على موقع الشركه 
> أو تفتح حساب تجريبي على برنامج GTs*

 
استاذ عبد الكريم  
مهو انا فاتح عن طريق موقع المتداول   
مش عايز يتصل بالانترنت اصلا  
ياريتك تقولى تحديدا  انا اعمل ايه بالظبط ؟

----------


## man4com

*السلام عليكم ... 
انا سجلت في المسابقة وارسلت بياناتي لاكن لم انتبه من شرط عدم تغيير كلمة السر تبع الحساب التجريبي ولقد قمت بتغيير كلمة السر .
هل اسجل من جديد  في حساب جديد او مادا افعل الان ؟  ارجو الافادة*

----------


## abo ra3d

السلام عليكم
هل هناك موضوع مستقل للاعلان عن بدأ المسابقة
أم نسجل من الموضوع المثبت ؟؟؟

----------


## abdalla_star

> *السلام عليكم ... 
> انا سجلت في المسابقة وارسلت بياناتي لاكن لم انتبه من شرط عدم تغيير كلمة السر تبع الحساب التجريبي ولقد قمت بتغيير كلمة السر .
> هل اسجل من جديد  في حساب جديد او مادا افعل الان ؟  ارجو الافادة*

 ياريت تقول  يا اخى  سجلت ازاى  علشان اعمل زيك

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  استاذ عبد الكريم  
مهو انا فاتح عن طريق موقع المتداول   
مش عايز يتصل بالانترنت اصلا  
ياريتك تقولى تحديدا  انا اعمل ايه بالظبط ؟   أنا محمد العزب  مش عبد الكريم  
الظاهر ان في مشكله في التسجيل على الميتاتريدر في Fxsol 
فلو تحب انك تفتح حساب GTS  وهو يعمل طبيعي بدون مشاكل
أو تنتظر للافتتاح وتفتح حساب على الميتاتريدر        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة man4com
					  السلام عليكم ... 
انا سجلت في المسابقة وارسلت بياناتي لاكن لم انتبه من شرط عدم تغيير كلمة السر تبع الحساب التجريبي ولقد قمت بتغيير كلمة السر .
هل اسجل من جديد  في حساب جديد او مادا افعل الان ؟  ارجو الافادة    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مفيش مشاكل خلاص اكمل على كده        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo ra3d
					  السلام عليكم
هل هناك موضوع مستقل للاعلان عن بدأ المسابقة
أم نسجل من الموضوع المثبت ؟؟؟   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التسجيل من خلال الخطوات المذكوره في الموضوع المثبت*

----------


## man4com

مشكور ياستاد محمد علي الافادة وان شاء الله موفقين لجميع المتسابقين

----------


## faridns

هل يمكنني تغيير الباسورد ثم ارسالها و عدم و تغييرها مرة اخري 
لاني من قبل ارسلتها كما هي و تم اللعب في حسابي بعدها 
منتظر رد استااذ محمد العزب

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم التسجيل بنجاح الحمد لله ..... يتبقى استفسار بسيط 
متى يتم التداول على الحساب التجريبى بمسابقة الدورى هل ابتداءاً مع افتتاح السوق اليوم أم بعد يوم 5 / 10 / 2010 بعد انتهاء الجميع من التسجيل ؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## handsa2007

> *السلام عليكم ... 
> انا سجلت في المسابقة وارسلت بياناتي لاكن لم انتبه من شرط عدم تغيير كلمة السر تبع الحساب التجريبي ولقد قمت بتغيير كلمة السر .
> هل اسجل من جديد  في حساب جديد او مادا افعل الان ؟  ارجو الافادة*

 نفس الوضع ,,,لم انتبه لهذا الشرط ,,

----------


## محـمد شلبى

لو سمحت متى سوف يغلق باب التسجيل؟ لان البرنامج مش بيفتح غير مع السوق

----------


## nezar792001

السلام عليكم اخي محمد انا سجلت بس لما طلب مني الفرع كتبت /fxsolutions  والزوج التداول استرليني دولار وتانيا كيف اعرف نفسي سجلت  وكل شي ماشي تمام

----------


## محـمد شلبى

> لو سمحت متى سوف يغلق باب التسجيل؟ لان البرنامج مش بيفتح غير مع السوق

 وكمان اكتب ايه فى زوج التداول عشان دى الدورى مش الكاس

----------


## sarmad66

السلام عليكم
كيف نعرف بأن الاشتراك صحيح هل سيتم ذكر اسماء المشتركين عند بدء المسابقه حيث لا يوجد تصفيات وقرعه للمتسابقين فكيف سنعرف باننا مشتركين في المسابقه حيث لا يوجد اي رساله تثبت الاشتراك وهل نبدا من اليوم ام متى سنبدا ارجو التوضيح

----------


## portfolio stocks

> السلام عليكم
> كيف نعرف بأن الاشتراك صحيح هل سيتم ذكر اسماء المشتركين عند بدء المسابقه حيث لا يوجد تصفيات وقرعه للمتسابقين فكيف سنعرف باننا مشتركين في المسابقه حيث لا يوجد اي رساله تثبت الاشتراك وهل نبدا من اليوم ام متى سنبدا ارجو التوضيح

  
يا جماعه على فكره انا لما سجلت عن طريق رابط المنتدى في GTS PRO فرع بريطانيا اتبعت لي على الميل الرساله ده ، وهي عبارة عن رساله تاكيد اني دخلت المسابقة    شكرا للتسجيل, لقد تم استلام طلب التسجيل في مسابقة المتداول العربي2009 © جميع الحقوق محفوظة لموقع المتداول العربى  
لكن انا مش فاهم ليه مكتوب مسابقة المتداول العربي 2009 اعتقد انه الاستمبه ثابتة في المننتدى اتوماتيك ما اتغيرتش من السنة اللي قبل كده

----------


## houssem1012

السلام عليكم..... كنت قد فتحت الحساب (جي-تي -اس بريطانيا) و ارسلت البيانات  
هل يمكنني العمل على الجي -تي-اس بريطانيا    واب ؟؟؟

----------


## albahr

هل يمكن التداول الان؟؟
الرجاء الرد بسرعة

----------


## Epic

على بركة الله

----------


## houssem1012

على بركة الله

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

السلام عليكم  
انا سجلت صباح اليوم في فرع بريطانيا ميتاتريدر ومنتظر معلومات التسجيل لم تصل الى الان ،،،،،؟؟؟؟!! 
هل اعيد التسجيل ام ماذا ؟؟

----------


## abdalla_star

> السلام عليكم  
> انا سجلت صباح اليوم في فرع بريطانيا ميتاتريدر ومنتظر معلومات التسجيل لم تصل الى الان ،،،،،؟؟؟؟!! 
> هل اعيد التسجيل ام ماذا ؟؟

  
انا كمان  نفس النظام  ولا ادرى ما العمل ؟  
ياريت ادارة المنتدى    تهتم بينا وتقولنا تقولنا نعمل ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم..... كنت قد فتحت الحساب (جي-تي -اس بريطانيا) و ارسلت البيانات  
> هل يمكنني العمل على الجي -تي-اس بريطانيا    واب ؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :/ 
مفيش مشاكل ان شاء الله الجي تي اس برو هو نفسه الجي تي اس ويب 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## abu-essa

> انا كمان نفس النظام ولا ادرى ما العمل ؟  
> ياريت ادارة المنتدى تهتم بينا وتقولنا تقولنا نعمل ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟

  اخواني القائمين على المنتدى 
انا كمان صرت مسجل مرتين و على الفاضي
شوفولنا حل
ولا انسجل على الاسترالي ؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا كمان  نفس النظام  ولا ادرى ما العمل ؟  
> ياريت ادارة المنتدى    تهتم بينا وتقولنا تقولنا نعمل ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟

  

> السلام عليكم  
> انا سجلت صباح اليوم في فرع بريطانيا ميتاتريدر ومنتظر معلومات التسجيل لم تصل الى الان ،،،،،؟؟؟؟!! 
> هل اعيد التسجيل ام ماذا ؟؟

 الإخوة الأعزاء  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالفعل يوجد مشكلة الأن بالحسابات التجريبية على الميتاتريدر بالفرروع بريطانيا واستراليا حيث  أن بعد التسجيل لا يتم ارسال البيانات للبريد الالكتروني المسجل , 
بالنسبة لحسابات جي تي اس برو فتعمل بدون  مشكلة , يمكنكم التسجيل فيها الأن حتي يتم حل مشكلة الميتاتريدر حتي لا تضيع فرصة المشاركة بالمسابقة ..  
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخواني القائمين على المنتدى 
> انا كمان صرت مسجل مرتين و على الفاضي
> شوفولنا حل
> ولا انسجل على الاسترالي ؟؟

 مرحبا اخي الكريم / 
حتي فرع استراليا به مشكلة لا يتم ارسال البيانات لحسابات الميتاتريدر  على البريد  
يمكنك استخدام جي تي اس برو  مؤقتا هذا الشهر حتي يتم حل المشكلة الحالية  
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تم التسجيل بنجاح الحمد لله ..... يتبقى استفسار بسيط 
> متى يتم التداول على الحساب التجريبى بمسابقة الدورى هل ابتداءاً مع افتتاح السوق اليوم أم بعد يوم 5 / 10 / 2010 بعد انتهاء الجميع من التسجيل ؟؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
يمكنك التداول فورا بمجرد ارسال بياناتك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## khaldon999

الاخوة المشرفين
لقد قمت بالتسجيل وارسال بياناتي وتم ارسال رسالة تاكيد علي بريدي.
مشكلتي اني سجلت علي ميتاتريدر بريطانيا ولكنة لم يعمل ولحد الان انزلته اكثر من مرة ولم يعمل.
ماهمو الحل؟
هل اسجل مرة ثانية بحساب جديد علي ميتا تريدر استراليا مثلا 
او GTS بريطانيا ؟ هل لدي الحق لفعل ذلك اي التسجيل في المسابقة مرة اخري وبحساب جديد 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## نور الدين محمد

بالنسبة لحجم العقود ....هل 10 عقود المقصودين مينى ام ميكرو ام ستاندرد ام ماذا و هل يكونوا على زوج معين ام اى زوج ام كل الازواج ام يمكن فتحهم على زوج واحد فقط؟ 
و هل يتم زيادة حجم العقود مع الزيادة فى رأس المال؟على اساس البالانس ام الاكويتى؟

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> بالنسبة لحجم العقود ....هل 10 عقود المقصودين مينى ام ميكرو ام ستاندرد ام ماذا و هل يكونوا على زوج معين ام اى زوج ام كل الازواج ام يمكن فتحهم على زوج واحد فقط؟  10 عقود مينى ......
> قيمة النقطة بالعقد الواحد 1 دولار ........ 
> على جميع الأزورج .... على أن لا يزيد عدد العقود المفتوحة اجمالاً على 10 عقود  
> و هل يتم زيادة حجم العقود مع الزيادة فى رأس المال؟على اساس البالانس ام الاكويتى؟

 لا زيادة فى حجم العقود طوال المسابقة

----------


## abdalla_star

حصلت معى مشكلة   الان   
انا وصلنى بريد للميتا تريدر  لكن انا اخدت بياناته وسجلت به على انه منصة gts   
ما العمل   اسجل  مرة اخرى  ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abdalla_star

> حصلت معى مشكلة   الان   
> انا وصلنى بريد للميتا تريدر  لكن انا اخدت بياناته وسجلت به على انه منصة gts   
> ما العمل   اسجل  مرة اخرى  ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

 عامة انا سجلت تانى بنفس البيانات لكن  فى خانة البرنامج ميتا تريدر  
ارجو الا يكون هناك مشاكل

----------


## abdalla_star

حصلت مشكلة اشد  الان   
جيت اعمل العقد المينى بواحد دولار   لكن طلعت النقطة  تساوى 10 دولار  وليس واحد دولار   
صراحة انا تعبتكم معايا   خرجونى من المسابقة احسن

----------


## elwfaey

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
> يمكنك التداول فورا بمجرد ارسال بياناتك 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  *من فضلكم كيف اعرف انه تم قبولي بالمسابقه ام لا؟
ارجو الافاده لربما كان هناك خطا بالتسجيل*

----------


## sarmad66

> *من فضلكم كيف اعرف انه تم قبولي بالمسابقه ام لا؟
> ارجو الافاده لربما كان هناك خطا بالتسجيل*

 كيف نتأكد بان البيانات قد وصلت بالشكل الصحيح اليس من الممكن ذكر اسماء المتسابقين والا ليس من المعقول تشتغل لمده شهر وبالاخر يقول لك بان البيانات لم نستلمها

----------


## immortal808

*سؤال للمشرفين و ارجو الاجابة عليه بسرعة
انا عايز اشترك في فكسسول استراليا  GTS و لكن لا يوجد رابط لفتح حساب تجريبي عن طريق المنتدى 
هل ممكن ان افتح حساب تجريبي مباشرة من موقع الشركة؟؟
و لكم جزيل الشكر*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					  هل يمكنني تغيير الباسورد ثم ارسالها و عدم و تغييرها مرة اخري 
لاني من قبل ارسلتها كما هي و تم اللعب في حسابي بعدها 
منتظر رد استااذ محمد العزب    مفيش مشكله طالما ارسلت الببيانات لا ترسل مره أخرى        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبــو يـاسـيـن
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم التسجيل بنجاح الحمد لله ..... يتبقى استفسار بسيط 
متى يتم التداول على الحساب التجريبى بمسابقة الدورى هل ابتداءاً مع افتتاح السوق اليوم أم بعد يوم 5 / 10 / 2010 بعد انتهاء الجميع من التسجيل ؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التداول يبدأ في افتتاح السوق ان شاء الله        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة handsa2007
					  نفس الوضع ,,,لم انتبه لهذا الشرط ,,   مفيش مشكله ان شاء الله        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على شلبى
					  لو سمحت متى سوف يغلق باب التسجيل؟ لان البرنامج مش بيفتح غير مع السوق         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nezar792001
					  السلام عليكم اخي محمد انا سجلت بس لما طلب مني الفرع كتبت /fxsolutions  والزوج التداول استرليني دولار وتانيا كيف اعرف نفسي سجلت  وكل شي ماشي تمام   التسجيل سينتهي غدا باذن الله يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 5/10
في خانة الفرع تكتب الفرع الذي فتحت فيه الحساب امريكا او بريطانيا او استراليا
وغير مهم ان تكتب زوج التداول
والتسجيل يتاكد بوصول رساله على الايميل        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على شلبى
					  وكمان اكتب ايه فى زوج التداول عشان دى الدورى مش الكاس    لا تكتب شئ مش مهم        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sarmad66
					  السلام عليكم
كيف نعرف بأن الاشتراك صحيح هل سيتم ذكر اسماء المشتركين عند بدء المسابقه حيث لا يوجد تصفيات وقرعه للمتسابقين فكيف سنعرف باننا مشتركين في المسابقه حيث لا يوجد اي رساله تثبت الاشتراك وهل نبدا من اليوم ام متى سنبدا ارجو التوضيح   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التسجيل يكون صحيح باتباع الخطوات المشروحه في اعلان المسابقه 
وعند التسجيل في رابط التسجيل في المسابقه يصلك ايميل بتأكيد الاشتراك 
وبخصوص التداول يبدأ مع افتتاح السوق باذن الله        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة portfolio stocks
					  يا جماعه على فكره انا لما سجلت عن طريق رابط المنتدى في GTS PRO فرع بريطانيا اتبعت لي على الميل الرساله ده ، وهي عبارة عن رساله تاكيد اني دخلت المسابقة    شكرا للتسجيل, لقد تم استلام طلب التسجيل في مسابقة المتداول العربي2009 © جميع الحقوق محفوظة لموقع المتداول العربى  
لكن انا مش فاهم ليه مكتوب مسابقة المتداول العربي 2009 اعتقد انه الاستمبه ثابتة في المننتدى اتوماتيك ما اتغيرتش من السنة اللي قبل كده   شكرا لتنبيهك لهذا الأمر سيتم ابلاغ الدعم الفني بتغييرها*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaldon999
					  الاخوة المشرفين
لقد قمت بالتسجيل وارسال بياناتي وتم ارسال رسالة تاكيد علي بريدي.
مشكلتي اني سجلت علي ميتاتريدر بريطانيا ولكنة لم يعمل ولحد الان انزلته اكثر من مرة ولم يعمل.
ماهمو الحل؟
هل اسجل مرة ثانية بحساب جديد علي ميتا تريدر استراليا مثلا 
او GTS بريطانيا ؟ هل لدي الحق لفعل ذلك اي التسجيل في المسابقة مرة اخري وبحساب جديد 
وشكرا لكم   الميتاتريدر الواضح ان فيه مشكله 
لو لم يعمل اي برنامج معك ياريت تفتح حساب جديد وتتاكد انه يعمل بشكل طبيعي ثم ترسل بياناته لكن في خلال ايام التسجيل         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الدين محمد
					  بالنسبة لحجم العقود ....هل 10 عقود المقصودين مينى ام ميكرو ام ستاندرد ام ماذا و هل يكونوا على زوج معين ام اى زوج ام كل الازواج ام يمكن فتحهم على زوج واحد فقط؟
المقصود بالعقود هو 10 عقود ميني والتداول يكون باي طريقه على زوج واحد أو اكثر من زوج
المهم ان لايتجاوز عدد العقود المفتوحه على الحساب 10 عقود 
و هل يتم زيادة حجم العقود مع الزيادة فى رأس المال؟على اساس البالانس ام الاكويتى؟   غير مسموح بزيادة العقود ابدا
10 عقود طوال المسابقه        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  حصلت معى مشكلة   الان   
انا وصلنى بريد للميتا تريدر  لكن انا اخدت بياناته وسجلت به على انه منصة gts   
ما العمل   اسجل  مرة اخرى  ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟   لا تقلق رقم حساب الميتاتريدر معروف         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  حصلت مشكلة اشد  الان   
جيت اعمل العقد المينى بواحد دولار   لكن طلعت النقطة  تساوى 10 دولار  وليس واحد دولار   
صراحة انا تعبتكم معايا   خرجونى من المسابقة احسن   مفيش مشاكل غير الاعدادت مره أخرى          المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة elwfaey
					  من فضلكم كيف اعرف انه تم قبولي بالمسابقه ام لا؟
ارجو الافاده لربما كان هناك خطا بالتسجيل           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sarmad66
					  كيف نتأكد بان البيانات قد وصلت بالشكل الصحيح اليس من الممكن ذكر اسماء المتسابقين والا ليس من المعقول تشتغل لمده شهر وبالاخر يقول لك بان البيانات لم نستلمها   طالما اتبعت خطوات التسجيل الصحيحه ان بذلك تكون مسجل
وتاكيد الاشتراك تكون برسالة المتداول العربي التي تصلك على الايميل فور الانتهاء من التسجيل         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة immortal808
					  سؤال للمشرفين و ارجو الاجابة عليه بسرعة
انا عايز اشترك في فكسسول استراليا  GTS و لكن لا يوجد رابط لفتح حساب تجريبي عن طريق المنتدى 
هل ممكن ان افتح حساب تجريبي مباشرة من موقع الشركة؟؟
و لكم جزيل الشكر    فتح الحساب من اي مكان مفيش مشاكل ان شاء الله*

----------


## ronnie

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اخللت بشرط العقود، والسبب يعود باني وضعت صفقتين معلقتين والصفقة بـ10 عقود، وخرجت لامر ما وعدت والاثنتين تفعلو. اغلت احداهم فورا على منطقة الدخول. 
وان كان هذا تجاوز ولا يجوز ارجو اخباري حتى اتوقف. ولكم القرار وحسن الاختيار.

----------


## alomdabasha

استاذ محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
فتحن حساب فى برنامج الميتاتريدر وتم استلام رساله تاكيد من الموقع وعندما اردت دخول الحساب فتح مره واحده وتم تنفيذ صفقه ولم يفتح معى مره اخرى وغيرت البرنامج مره اخرى ولم يعمل 
فاحت حساب جديد فى gts   وارسلت البيانات ولكن اخطأت ووضعت اسم المستخدم للبرنامج هو معرفى بالمنتدى واستلمت رساله تاكيد من الموقع 
قمت بتصليح الخطأ وارسلت البيانات الصحيحه مره اخرى واستلمت رساله تاكيد من الموقع 
ارسلت رساله خاصه للجنه المسابقات بهذا الخطأ الغير مقصود  
ارجو اعتماد بيانات حساب gts   المرسله اخيرا  
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ronnie
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اخللت بشرط العقود، والسبب يعود باني وضعت صفقتين معلقتين والصفقة بـ10 عقود، وخرجت لامر ما وعدت والاثنتين تفعلو. اغلت احداهم فورا على منطقة الدخول. 
وان كان هذا تجاوز ولا يجوز ارجو اخباري حتى اتوقف. ولكم القرار وحسن الاختيار.     وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اكمل مفيش مشاكل ان شاء الله*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alomdabasha
					  استاذ محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
فتحن حساب فى برنامج الميتاتريدر وتم استلام رساله تاكيد من الموقع وعندما اردت دخول الحساب فتح مره واحده وتم تنفيذ صفقه ولم يفتح معى مره اخرى وغيرت البرنامج مره اخرى ولم يعمل 
فاحت حساب جديد فى gts   وارسلت البيانات ولكن اخطأت ووضعت اسم المستخدم للبرنامج هو معرفى بالمنتدى واستلمت رساله تاكيد من الموقع 
قمت بتصليح الخطأ وارسلت البيانات الصحيحه مره اخرى واستلمت رساله تاكيد من الموقع 
ارسلت رساله خاصه للجنه المسابقات بهذا الخطأ الغير مقصود  
ارجو اعتماد بيانات حساب gts   المرسله اخيرا  
وشكرا جزيلا   تمام مفيش مشاكل*

----------


## محـمد شلبى

انا عارف انى تقلت عليك بس اعزرنى
انا دلوقتى سجلت على الميتا تريد خلاص لكن لما مكتبتش فى زوج التداول حاجه قل ليا انى لازم اكتب فكتبت اليورو دولار هل لو انا اشتغل على اليورو دولار بس ولا عادى اشتغل على اى زوج ؟

----------


## يا هلا بيكم

السلامم عليكم 
هل ضروري نشتغل على زوج واحد طول المسابقة 
وهل مثلا لا يحق لنا الدخول باكثر من 10 عقود يعني مثلا لا يحق لي ادخل صفقتين في نفس الوقت كل صفقة ب 10 دولار للنقطة صح ???
ارجوا الاجابة على السؤالين

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على شلبى
					  انا عارف انى تقلت عليك بس اعزرنى
انا دلوقتى سجلت على الميتا تريد خلاص لكن لما مكتبتش فى زوج التداول حاجه قل ليا انى لازم اكتب فكتبت اليورو دولار هل لو انا اشتغل على اليورو دولار بس ولا عادى اشتغل على اى زوج ؟    تحت امرك اخي محمد في اي سؤال 
وبخصوص زوج التداول في الدوري يكون التداول على اي زوج مفيش مشكله         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يا هلا بيكم
					  السلامم عليكم 
هل ضروري نشتغل على زوج واحد طول المسابقة 
وهل مثلا لا يحق لنا الدخول باكثر من 10 عقود يعني مثلا لا يحق لي ادخل صفقتين في نفس الوقت كل صفقة ب 10 دولار للنقطة صح ???
ارجوا الاجابة على السؤالين   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البدايه احب اوضح ان حضرتك لا تستطيع المشاركه في المسابقه لان عدد مشاركاتك اقل من 50 مشاركه
في مسابقة دوري أبطال التحليل يكون العمل على كل الأزواج
أما بخصوص العقود فأقصى عدد للعقود كما وضحت من قبل هو 10 عقود مفتوحه في آن واحد على الحساب كله وليس كل صفقه*

----------


## يا هلا بيكم

اوه ما هذه الصدمة 
لا استطيع المشاركة

----------


## realmadrid

اخي محمد عزب ارجوك ساعدني
انا هو العضو " ياهلا بيكم" وقد تذكرت عضويتي القديمة وتمكنت من الدخول بهاالان
ما العمل الان كيف يمكن ان اشارك وانا تسجلت بالعضوية الماضية هل اطلب تغيير اسم المعرف الذي وضعته في خانة التسجيل 
ارجوك ساعدني

----------


## wahaab

هل المتاجرة تكون على زوج واحد مثل ما موجود بالاستمارة -زوج التداول-؟

----------


## realmadrid

kwahab 
لا اخي حسب كلام الاخ محمد ف يمكنك المتاجرة باكثر من زوج

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة realmadrid
					  اخي محمد عزب ارجوك ساعدني
انا هو العضو " ياهلا بيكم" وقد تذكرت عضويتي القديمة وتمكنت من الدخول بهاالان
ما العمل الان كيف يمكن ان اشارك وانا تسجلت بالعضوية الماضية هل اطلب تغيير اسم المعرف الذي وضعته في خانة التسجيل 
ارجوك ساعدني   بخصوص المسابقه لو سمحت ياريت تسجل بحساب جديد ثم تعيد التسجيل مره أخرى
أما بخصوص المعرف الجديد فرجاء فتح موضوع في قسم التواصل مع الاداره        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kwahab
					  هل المتاجرة تكون على زوج واحد مثل ما موجود بالاستمارة -زوج التداول-؟   المتاجره تكون على جميع الأزواج*

----------


## wahaab

شكرا لكم
اذا فتحت عقد يورو دولار النقطة ب 10 دولار.اقدر افتح عقد تاني بنفس القيمة للباوند مثلا او غيره؟

----------


## realmadrid

> * 
> بخصوص المسابقه لو سمحت ياريت تسجل بحساب جديد ثم تعيد التسجيل مره أخرى
> أما بخصوص المعرف الجديد فرجاء فتح موضوع في قسم التواصل مع الاداره   
> المتاجره تكون على جميع الأزواج*

  
شكرا اخي محمد
لقد فعلت ما قلت بالحرف

----------


## abdalla_star

> شكرا لكم
> اذا فتحت عقد يورو دولار النقطة ب 10 دولار.اقدر افتح عقد تاني بنفس القيمة للباوند مثلا او غيره؟

 حد يجاوب على السؤال ده يا جماعة  الله يكرمكم

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  حد يجاوب على السؤال ده يا جماعة  الله يكرمكم   يا عبد الله 
أقصى عدد للعقود المفتوحه 10 عقود في وقت واحد في الحساب كله وليس لكل عمله*

----------


## Scofield

المسابقة هي دوري او كأس جزاكم الله خير؟

----------


## abdalla_star

ايوة  تمام  يعنى  اقصى  قيمة  للعقود  المفتوحة  كلها   10 دولار     
مكنتوا  تقولوا  كدة  من الاول  وتريحونا    بدل  مينى  وستندارد  والكلام  ده

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scofield
					  المسابقة هي دوري او كأس جزاكم الله خير؟   دوري ابطال التحليل ان شاء الله        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  ايوة  تمام  يعنى  اقصى  قيمة  للعقود  المفتوحة  كلها   10 دولار     
مكنتوا  تقولوا  كدة  من الاول  وتريحونا    بدل  مينى  وستندارد  والكلام  ده    
ياباشا من اول يوم المسابقه اتعملت فيه واحنا بنقول كده 
أقصى عدد للعقود المفتوحه في وقت واحد هي 10 عقود مصغره
والرافعه 1:100
وغير مسموح بتغيير هذه الاعدادت*

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم 
عفوا هل المسابقة بدأت؟؟ وهل يمكنني تسجيل الان والبدء 
وشكرا

----------


## portfolio stocks

يا استاذ عزب 
انا دلوقت اتلغبطت من كتر الاسئله الكتيره بخصوص شرط العشر عقود معلش زي ما عودتنا على سعة صدرك استحملني وقولي انا فاهم صح ولا لالالا اكون شاكر جدا 
انا اعرف انه الاعداد الثابت للبرنامج بدخل بيه المسابقة من غير اي  وهو انه الرافعة تكون 1:100 وانا سايبها وحجم العقد 10000 اي انه النقطة الواحده تساوي 10 $ لحد كده جميل جدا  
انا فاهم انه عشر عقود هي كالتالي لو انا عملت امر شراء في اليورو مثلا وطلبت امر شراء بيطلع رسالة التاكيد يقولي السعر اللي بيشتريه والكمية quint فا انا بختار عشره عقود فبالتالي تصبح كلمة AMOUTN موجود فيه مائة الف 100000 اي انا كل نقطة تساوي 100 $ (مائة دولار) وبشتغل حبيت اخليهم 6 عقود اختار 6 تصبح النقطة تساوي 60 دولار ياترى كده انا فاهم صح ولا فاهم غلط لاني مش بدخل غير بعملية واحده النقطة فيها 100 $ بعشر عقود مره واحده انا كده ماشي صح ولا غلط

----------


## wahaab

> يا استاذ عزب 
> انا دلوقت اتلغبطت من كتر الاسئله الكتيره بخصوص شرط العشر عقود معلش زي ما عودتنا على سعة صدرك استحملني وقولي انا فاهم صح ولا لالالا اكون شاكر جدا 
> انا اعرف انه الاعداد الثابت للبرنامج بدخل بيه المسابقة من غير اي  وهو انه الرافعة تكون 1:100 وانا سايبها وحجم العقد 10000 اي انه النقطة الواحده تساوي 10 $ لحد كده جميل جدا  
> انا فاهم انه عشر عقود هي كالتالي لو انا عملت امر شراء في اليورو مثلا وطلبت امر شراء بيطلع رسالة التاكيد يقولي السعر اللي بيشتريه والكمية quint فا انا بختار عشره عقود فبالتالي تصبح كلمة AMOUTN موجود فيه مائة الف 100000 اي انا كل نقطة تساوي 100 $ (مائة دولار) وبشتغل حبيت اخليهم 6 عقود اختار 6 تصبح النقطة تساوي 60 دولار ياترى كده انا فاهم صح ولا فاهم غلط لاني مش بدخل غير بعملية واحده النقطة فيها 100 $ بعشر عقود مره واحده انا كده ماشي صح ولا غلط

 على حسب اخر فهمي.العقد المصغر النقطة فيه ب1 دولار(يعني ميني).والشرط بقول 10 عقود مصغرة يعني يا اما نفتح على الاكثر 10 عقود والنقطة ب 1دولار او نفتح عقد واحد ب10 دولار_عقد ستاندر_(ومسموح نشتغل على عدة ازواج في حالة العقود المصغرة)
اعتقد هكذا والله اعلم

----------


## abdalla_star

> على حسب اخر فهمي.العقد المصغر النقطة فيه ب1 دولار(يعني ميني).والشرط بقول 10 عقود مصغرة يعني يا اما نفتح على الاكثر 10 عقود والنقطة ب 1دولار او نفتح عقد واحد ب10 دولار_عقد ستاندر_(ومسموح نشتغل على عدة ازواج في حالة العقود المصغرة)
> اعتقد هكذا والله اعلم

 تمام  انا  كمان  فهمت  كدة    المجموع النهائى لعشر عقود مفتوحة  هو 10 دولار

----------


## houda

علي بركة الله تم التسجييل بالتوفيق للجميع  :AA:

----------


## portfolio stocks

> على حسب اخر فهمي.العقد المصغر النقطة فيه ب1 دولار(يعني ميني).والشرط بقول 10 عقود مصغرة يعني يا اما نفتح على الاكثر 10 عقود والنقطة ب 1دولار او نفتح عقد واحد ب10 دولار_عقد ستاندر_(ومسموح نشتغل على عدة ازواج في حالة العقود المصغرة)
> اعتقد هكذا والله اعلم

 كلامك صح انا بعمل كده فعلا لكني كتبتها غلط عذرا  
هو فعلا لما بتعمل عقد واحد النقطه فيه بتكون بدولار وبيكتب انه الامونت تساوي 10000 عشرة الاف وكل النقطة الزوج بيطلع او ينزل بيه بتديك دولار واحد بس ده كده اسمه ميني   
لما نيجي نقول عشر عقود ميني ، او بمعنى تاني عقد ستاندرد يبقى اللي حصل انا انه فاتح عشر عملية في نفس الوقت فا لو افترضنا كلهم في زوج واحد فقط تبصى على الامونت عندك هتلاقيها بقى 100 الف وكل نقطه بتساوي عشره دولار وليس دولار واحد لو انت عملت كده يبقى مش من حقك تفتح حاجه تانيه خالص لانك بالفعل استهلكت العشر عقود خلاص

----------


## nezar792001

السلام عليكم اخي محمد عندي استفسار بسيط ان عندي غلطة بسيطة لما ارسلت البيانات كتبت في خانت الفرع اسم البرنامج وليس كما سجلت غلى uk

----------


## portfolio stocks

استاذ عزب في حاجه محيريني شويه دلوقت العقد الميني الواحد بدولار والعشر عقود النقطة فيهم بعشره دولار طب سؤال في ازواج العشر عقود فيهم زي eur/gbp بتساعوي 158 دولار وعقود تانيه بتساوي 98 دولار ايه الحل المهم العشر عقود وبس ولا الحكاية ده هتفرق في الحساب ولا ايه مش فاهم

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ibo2000
					  السلام عليكم 
عفوا هل المسابقة بدأت؟؟ وهل يمكنني تسجيل الان والبدء 
وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التسجيل بدأ اخي الحبيب من يوم الأحد الماضي
وسينتهي اليوم فسارع بالتسجيل        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة portfolio stocks
					  يا استاذ عزب 
انا دلوقت اتلغبطت من كتر الاسئله الكتيره بخصوص شرط العشر عقود معلش زي ما عودتنا على سعة صدرك استحملني وقولي انا فاهم صح ولا لالالا اكون شاكر جدا 
انا اعرف انه الاعداد الثابت للبرنامج بدخل بيه المسابقة من غير اي  وهو انه الرافعة تكون 1:100 وانا سايبها وحجم العقد 10000 اي انه النقطة الواحده تساوي 10 $ لحد كده جميل جدا  
انا فاهم انه عشر عقود هي كالتالي لو انا عملت امر شراء في اليورو مثلا وطلبت امر شراء بيطلع رسالة التاكيد يقولي السعر اللي بيشتريه والكمية quint فا انا بختار عشره عقود فبالتالي تصبح كلمة AMOUTN موجود فيه مائة الف 100000 اي انا كل نقطة تساوي 100 $ (مائة دولار) وبشتغل حبيت اخليهم 6 عقود اختار 6 تصبح النقطة تساوي 60 دولار ياترى كده انا فاهم صح ولا فاهم غلط لاني مش بدخل غير بعملية واحده النقطة فيها 100 $ بعشر عقود مره واحده انا كده ماشي صح ولا غلط   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في برنامج الجي تي اس الاعدادت الافتراضيه للبرنامج 
الرافعه 1:100
وقيمة العقد 10000 
يعني العقد ميني والنقطه بدولار 
وأقصى عدد للعقود هو 10 عقود ميني ( عقود مصغره )
وتحت أمرك يا ابو حميد في أي سؤال          المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nezar792001
					  السلام عليكم اخي محمد عندي استفسار بسيط ان عندي غلطة بسيطة لما ارسلت البيانات كتبت في خانت الفرع اسم البرنامج وليس كما سجلت غلى uk   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مفيش مشاكل ان شاء الله        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة portfolio stocks
					  استاذ عزب في حاجه محيريني شويه دلوقت العقد الميني الواحد بدولار والعشر عقود النقطة فيهم بعشره دولار طب سؤال في ازواج العشر عقود فيهم زي eur/gbp بتساعوي 158 دولار وعقود تانيه بتساوي 98 دولار ايه الحل المهم العشر عقود وبس ولا الحكاية ده هتفرق في الحساب ولا ايه مش فاهم   ليس لنا علاقه  
أهم شئ أقصى عدد للعقود 10 مصغرين*

----------


## wahaab

انا بالخطا فتحت عقد النقطة ب 20 دولار.يعني صرت برا المسابقة  :Cry Smile: 
ارجو الرد

----------


## ahmed mostafa

طيب بالنسبالى فتحت عقود النقطه ب10 دولارات سوء فهم واللهى 
ولقيت العقود مقفوله كلها على خسارة مع  العلم انها حققت ربح بس طبعا الغلط منى 
ويبقى ايه العمل دلوقت؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ibo2000
					  السلام عليكم 
عفوا هل المسابقة بدأت؟؟ وهل يمكنني تسجيل الان والبدء 
وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قفلتهم على طول ولا انتظرت *

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmed mostafa
					  طيب بالنسبالى فتحت عقود النقطه ب10 دولارات سوء فهم واللهى 
ولقيت العقود مقفوله كلها على خسارة مع  العلم انها حققت ربح بس طبعا الغلط منى 
ويبقى ايه العمل دلوقت؟      ماشي مفيش مشكله لكن تخلي بالك أي خطأ تاني هتطلع بره
وانت الي هتتحمل الخساره*

----------


## wahaab

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قفلتهم على طول ولا انتظرت *

 استاذ انا قفلت العقد(النقطة ب20 دولار) على ربح. ما وضعيتي الان بار ك الله فيك

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kwahab
					  استاذ انا قفلت العقد على ربح لكن بعد عدة دقايق فقط. ما وضعيتي الان بار ك الله فيك    الربح قد ايه*

----------


## wahaab

> *
>  الربح قد ايه*

 100 دولار يا استاذ.لتصحيح انا فتحت العقد البارحة واغلقته هذا الصباح ولم اكن منتبها لقيمة العقد

----------


## abdalla_star

اخى محمد عزب  الله يبارك  فيك   
انا شتغل على  صفقة   واحدة  فقط  يعنى  مش بشتغل  كذا  صفقة مع بعض   
ولكن الصفقة  بجعلها  النقطة  تساوى عشرة  دولار    كدة  تمام  صح ؟  
وفى حالة فتحت صفقتين مع بعض    بخلى  كل واحدة  5 دولار

----------


## abdalla_star

كمان   هل سوف تقومون   بعمل احصائيات   لاعلى النسب  كل فترة اثناء التداول ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kwahab
					  100 دولار يا استاذ.لتصحيح انا فتحت العقد البارحة واغلقته هذا الصباح ولم اكن منتبها لقيمة العقد   خلاص مفيش مشاكل لكن سيتم خصمها من قيمة ما ستحققه في النهايه
وانتبه اي خطأ اخر ستخرج من المسابقه*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  اخى محمد عزب  الله يبارك  فيك   
انا شتغل على  صفقة   واحدة  فقط  يعنى  مش بشتغل  كذا  صفقة مع بعض   
ولكن الصفقة  بجعلها  النقطة  تساوى عشرة  دولار    كدة  تمام  صح ؟  
وفى حالة فتحت صفقتين مع بعض    بخلى  كل واحدة  5 دولار   تمام مفيش مشكله لكن خلي بالك من اي خطأ ممكن ان يخرجك من المسابقه        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  كمان   هل سوف تقومون   بعمل احصائيات   لاعلى النسب  كل فترة اثناء التداول ؟   النتيجه تظهر فقط في نهاية الشهر*

----------


## lord eva

استاذ محمد الله يوفقك 
انا خربطت لما ارسلت بياناتي للمسابقة وقلت اني بشتغل على محطة ميتاتريدير استراليا بالغلط ، المحطة الصحيحة هي بريطانيا 
بس اسم الحساب وكلمة المرور صح  وكل المعلومات الباقية تمام بس السيرفير كان غلط الرجاء تصحيحه
والشكر الجزيل

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lord eva
					  استاذ محمد الله يوفقك 
انا خربطت لما ارسلت بياناتي للمسابقة وقلت اني بشتغل على محطة ميتاتريدير استراليا بالغلط ، المحطة الصحيحة هي بريطانيا 
بس اسم الحساب وكلمة المرور صح  وكل المعلومات الباقية تمام بس السيرفير كان غلط الرجاء تصحيحه
والشكر الجزيل   مفيش مشاكل ان شاء الله لا تقلق بهذا الخصوص*

----------


## limo_trader

متى يبدا التداول؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة limo_trader
					  متى يبدا التداول؟   التداول بدأ مع افتتاح السوق امس*

----------


## متعب المصرى

السلام عليكم ازيك يابو عزب اخبار يغالى الوقتى ان سجلت فى مسابقة دورى الابطال بس كتبت الفرع بتاع البرنامج غلط هل ممكن اغير اسم الفرع

----------


## mohammed alhag

هل التسجيل ما زال متاح

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متعب المصرى
					  السلام عليكم ازيك يابو عزب اخبار يغالى الوقتى ان سجلت فى مسابقة دورى الابطال بس كتبت الفرع بتاع البرنامج غلط هل ممكن اغير اسم الفرع   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أأخي متعب انت ايه اخبارك
لا تقلق بخصوص هذا الامر اتركه لنا*

----------


## Mo3Ty

*السلام عليكم
هو المفروض المتنافسين بينزلوا امتى استراتيجتهم الى بيعملوا بيها حتى نقدر نستفاد منهم؟*

----------


## ellliottt

> *السلام عليكم
> هو المفروض المتنافسين بينزلوا امتى استراتيجتهم الى بيعملوا بيها حتى نقدر نستفاد منهم؟*

 بعد انتهاء الشهر حسب ما قرات سابقا ..

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  بعد انتهاء الشهر حسب ما قرات سابقا ..    اوكى شكرا لك*

----------


## nezar792001

السلام عليكم اخي ابو العزب  ممكن اخي نعرف اسامي المتسابقين ومين دخل المسابقة ومين لم يدخل احنا لحد الان لم نعرف هل نحن في المسابقة او لا

----------


## abdalla_star

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو العزب  ممكن اخي نعرف اسامي المتسابقين ومين دخل المسابقة ومين لم يدخل احنا لحد الان لم نعرف هل نحن في المسابقة او لا

 صحيح والله فكرة  جيدة   
بدل  ما واحد يتعب وفى الاخر يلاقى نفسه انه ليس مسجل بالمسابقة من الاساس

----------


## abdalla_star

اخى محمد عذب  الحقنى   
لم يعد لى اى تحكم فى البرنامج  لا استطيع فتح او الغاق الصفقات  وكأننى  زائر  ولست مستخدم  
المشكلة انه عندة صفقة خسرانة  الف ونص على الباوند   ماذا افعل   ؟؟؟؟   وجزاك الله  خير

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdalla_star
					  اخى محمد عذب  الحقنى   
لم يعد لى اى تحكم فى البرنامج  لا استطيع فتح او الغاق الصفقات  وكأننى  زائر  ولست مستخدم  
المشكلة انه عندة صفقة خسرانة  الف ونص على الباوند   ماذا افعل   ؟؟؟؟   وجزاك الله  خير   ياريت تدخل على الدعم الفني من موقع الشركه وتتكلم معهم ليحلو لك هذه المشكله*

----------


## techforex

السلام عليكم أخي محمد ،
لو سمحت لدي سؤال:
ماحكم تعليق أمر فوق 10 عقود الميني المسموح بها، مع العلم أن العقد المعلق لا يتفعل إلا إذا أغلق أحد العقود المفعلة وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم أخي محمد ،
> لو سمحت لدي سؤال:
> ماحكم تعليق أمر فوق 10 عقود الميني المسموح بها، مع العلم أن العقد المعلق لا يتفعل إلا إذا أغلق أحد العقود المفعلة وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
أهم شىء ان لا يكون هناك أكثر من 10 عقود مفتوحة بنفس الوقت , لذا لا يوجد مشكلة ان يكون هناك 10 معلقين ويتفعلو بعد اغلاق العقود المفتوحة حاليا .. 
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## techforex

شكرا لك أختي رانيا

----------


## faridns

حصل مع خطأ غريب استاذ محمد و هو اني كنت مفعل امر بيع علي اليورو دولار  يوم امس و لما صحيت لقيت ان هناك امرين بيع من نقطتين متتاليتين مش عارف ازاي و الاتنين خسرانين جامد اصلا ة لكني اغلقتهم عند رؤيتهم فورا  
هل اكون خارج المسابقة ام ماذا منتظر رد حضرتك استاذ محمد العزب او الاخت رانية

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					  حصل مع خطأ غريب استاذ محمد و هو اني كنت مفعل امر بيع علي اليورو دولار  يوم امس و لما صحيت لقيت ان هناك امرين بيع من نقطتين متتاليتين مش عارف ازاي و الاتنين خسرانين جامد اصلا ة لكني اغلقتهم عند رؤيتهم فورا  
هل اكون خارج المسابقة ام ماذا منتظر رد حضرتك استاذ محمد العزب او الاخت رانية   مفيش مشكله لكن الخساره انت من سيتحملها 
وعليك الانتباه لأني اي خطأ اخر سيتم استبعادك من المسابقه*

----------


## wahaab

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله
اريد رابط تحميل منصة mt4 ل fxsolutions 
وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kwahab
					  السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله
اريد رابط تحميل منصة mt4 ل fxsolutions 
وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتفضل اختيار البرنامج الذي تريده https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...ns/relatedapps*

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

اردت ان اضع امر بيع علي اليورو دولار بعقد قيمته 0.3 فقمت خطأ بوضع عقد قيمته 3 و بعدها مباشرة عند ملاحظة ذلك خرجت من عقدين بخسارة ؟ هل استمر ام اني خارج المسابقة ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ashraf_i_ibrahim
					  اردت ان اضع امر بيع علي اليورو دولار بعقد قيمته 0.3 فقمت خطأ بوضع عقد قيمته 3 و بعدها مباشرة عند ملاحظة ذلك خرجت من عقدين بخسارة ؟ هل استمر ام اني خارج المسابقة ؟    استمر مفيش مشكله        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اخوكم في الله
					  متى تنتهي المسابقة   ان شاء الله في نهاية شهر نوفمبر*

----------


## maboussoud

السلام عليكم
الحمد الله تم فتح 4 صفقات من اول المسابقه حتى الان
فى حاجه عملتها مش عارف صح ولا غلط
لو رصيدى فوق 11 الف دخلت عقد بى 11 لوت
صح كده ولا لازم اخش بى 10 لوت بس
وهل كده اعتبر خارج المسابقه  ولا اكمل عادى بس
سوال تانى
هل تسجلى فى المسابقه كان صح ولا غلط اخر رقم حسابى هو 2
صح ولا غلط ولا انا سجلت بحساب وبشتغل بحساب تانى
واقل عدد من الصفقات الى مفروض اعملها مفروض اعمل كام صفقه من اول المسابقه لاخرها
علشان ما شاء الله عليا عامل بس 4 صفقات فى 20 يوم
هل فيه حد ادنى للصفقات ولا مفيش
وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maboussoud
					  السلام عليكم
الحمد الله تم فتح 4 صفقات من اول المسابقه حتى الان
فى حاجه عملتها مش عارف صح ولا غلط
لو رصيدى فوق 11 الف دخلت عقد بى 11 لوت
صح كده ولا لازم اخش بى 10 لوت بس
وهل كده اعتبر خارج المسابقه  ولا اكمل عادى بس
سوال تانى
هل تسجلى فى المسابقه كان صح ولا غلط اخر رقم حسابى هو 2
صح ولا غلط ولا انا سجلت بحساب وبشتغل بحساب تانى
واقل عدد من الصفقات الى مفروض اعملها مفروض اعمل كام صفقه من اول المسابقه لاخرها
علشان ما شاء الله عليا عامل بس 4 صفقات فى 20 يوم
هل فيه حد ادنى للصفقات ولا مفيش
وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيب لو راجعت الموضوع لوجدت ان سؤال عدد العقود هو اكثر شئ تم السؤال عليه 
اقصى عدد للعقود حتى لو رصيدك 100000 هو 10 عقود ميني فقط
ولو خالفت هذا فانت خارج المسابقه
ولا يوجد حدود لعدد الصفقات*

----------


## limo_trader

متى ستنتهى المرحلة الاولى من المسابقة؟.... وياريت تذكر يوم كام بالضبط؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة limo_trader
					  متى ستنتهى المرحلة الاولى من المسابقة؟.... وياريت تذكر يوم كام بالضبط؟   ستنتهي يوم 29 /10*

----------


## limo_trader

> * 
> ستنتهي يوم 29 /10*

  شكرا استاذ محمد

----------


## اخوكم في الله

السلام عليكم
في المسابقات الماضية كم يصل اصحاب المراكز الاولى
يعني كم يحققوا نسبة %

----------


## maboussoud

شكرا يا اخى
بس انا عملت بس 3 صفقات بس غلط بى 1 عقد مينى

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اخوكم في الله
					  السلام عليكم
في المسابقات الماضية كم يصل اصحاب المراكز الاولى
يعني كم يحققوا نسبة %    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
غير ثابته تصل احيانا الى 150 %        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maboussoud
					  شكرا يا اخى
بس انا عملت بس 3 صفقات بس غلط بى 1 عقد مينى   ياريت اغلاق هذه الصفقه وعند مراجعة الحساب الللجنه هي من ستقرر*

----------


## ابو ماهر

هل يمكن العمل في المسابقة بنظام المضاعفات؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو ماهر
					  هل يمكن العمل في المسابقة بنظام المضاعفات؟   تعمل بأي نظام ولكن عدد العقود لا يزيد عن 10 عقود مصغره ميني*

----------


## abo ra3d

لماذا لم يتم التنبيه ان المسابقة تنتهي يوم 29
لقد اغلقت الصفقات يوم 28 !!!
وفقا لشروط المسابقة !!!!!

----------


## وليد الامور

> لماذا لم يتم التنبيه ان المسابقة تنتهي يوم 29
> لقد اغلقت الصفقات يوم 28 !!!
> وفقا لشروط المسابقة !!!!!

  ا_نا بئة للاسف اغلقت صفقاتى يوم 28 ايضا وعلى خسارة كمان 2000 دولار التزاما بشروط المسابقة..... عايز التعويض من محمد عزب _

----------


## اخوكم في الله

متى النتائج يا شباب

----------


## limo_trader

متى سيتم الاعلان عن النتائج ؟
ومتى سيتم بدأ المرحلة الثانية ونهايتها ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*الاعلان عن النتائج اليوم ان شاء الله 
والمرحله الثانيه ستبدأ من غدا باذن الله*

----------


## limo_trader

> *الاعلان عن النتائج اليوم ان شاء الله 
> والمرحله الثانيه ستبدأ من غدا باذن الله*

 باقى ساعات قليلة على بداية المرحلة الثانيه والى الان لم نعرف من هم المتأهلين

----------


## سفاح

ياريت ان تعجلوا بالنتائج ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahmed4781

> *الاعلان عن النتائج اليوم ان شاء الله 
> والمرحله الثانيه ستبدأ من غدا باذن الله*

 السلام عليكم  استاذ محمد  هل يمكننى الاشتراك فى المسابقه  بخصوص 10 عقود هل على كل الازواج ام على زوج واحد فقط بمعنى لايتم الدخول على زوج واحد باكثر من 10 عقود مينى  هل الفائز الرابع حتى العاشر فى المرحله الاولى هل يتم منحهم 300 $وحتى اذا شاركو فى المرحله الثانيه ولم يحالفهم الحظ ام هى لثلاثه الاوئل فقط فى المرحله الثانيه وجزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

----------


## نور الدين محمد

السلام عليكم 
متى تبدأ المسابقة الجديدة؟

----------


## إبن القيم

هل فيه مرحلة اولى للمسابقة الخاصة بدوري الابطال  في شهر ديسمبر

----------


## إبن القيم

هل فيه مسابقة الكاس لشهر ديسمبر

----------


## k.e.n

ابن القيم 
زيد مشاركاتك مشاركات فعاله ل اقل شي خمسين مشاركه لانه هاي من شروط المسابقه !!!!!!!!!

----------


## fsherman

للمتابعة

----------


## إبن القيم

شكرا على التوضيح

----------


## faridns

هل من المفروض ان تبدأ المسابقة اليوم باعتبارة اول الشهر  
منتظرين رد احد المشرفين

----------


## مجتهدة

> هل من المفروض ان تبدأ المسابقة اليوم باعتبارة اول الشهر  
> منتظرين رد احد المشرفين

  *اول الشهر غدا ان شاء الله و ليس اليوم*

----------


## portfolio stocks

هو في مسابقة لشهر يناير

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم أنا أريد أن أسال من أجل المسابقات القادمة هل بإمكاني التسجيل مع أني سوري بما أن اف اكس سولشن لا تدعم السوريين

----------


## عبدالكريم

*لا اعتقد يا غالي  
عموما ننتظر رد أخونا محمد العزب بعد عودة الانترنت الى مصر  
رجعهم بالسلامة يا رب*

----------


## fuad2112

ادعو لإخواننا في مصر الله يفك كربتهم ويرجعهم بالسلامه ويعينهم على اللي هم فيه ... هذا اقل شي نقدمه لاخواننا في مصر

----------


## aazerar

هل ستنظموا مسابقة في هذا الشهر
لكي نتسجل

----------


## إبن القيم

ادعو لإخواننا في مصر الله يفك كربتهم ويرجعهم بالسلامه ويعينهم على اللي هم فيه ... هذا اقل شي نقدمه لاخواننا في مصر

----------


## faridns

ماذا عن مسابقة هذا الشهر  
هل اصبح ركن المسابقات ليس من اساسيات المتداول العربي 
اعتقد انة في اخر 6 اشهر تم اقامة مسابقتين اتنين فقط خلال الفترة و هي لم تحدث من بداية مسابقات المنتدي 
يا ريت نعرف توضيح لهذة النقطة

----------


## limo_trader

> ماذا عن مسابقة هذا الشهر  
> هل اصبح ركن المسابقات ليس من اساسيات المتداول العربي 
> اعتقد انة في اخر 6 اشهر تم اقامة مسابقتين اتنين فقط خلال الفترة و هي لم تحدث من بداية مسابقات المنتدي 
> يا ريت نعرف توضيح لهذة النقطة

  أعتقد بأن الوضع الان يتسم بالضبابية خصوصا بعد الاحداث الاخيرة التى حدثت فى مصر ومن الممكن دخول مصر بالقائمة السوداء لشركات الفوريكس الامريكية مثل سولوشن وهى الراعى لهذه المسابقات.
هذا مجرد افتراض.
دمتم بود.

----------


## محمد العزب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته
أعتذر لكم اخواني عن التأخير في طرح  المسابقه الجديده ولكن يتم الاعداد لها , وسيتم عرضها قريبا باذن الله*

----------


## د/مصطفى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته
> أعتذر لكم اخواني عن التأخير في طرح  المسابقه الجديده ولكن يتم الاعداد لها , وسيتم عرضها قريبا باذن الله*

 welcome back mr mohamed
the contest will be this month or next month
?

----------


## قناة الأمه2

ان شاء الله

----------


## مـحـمـد

هل يجب ان اذكر تحليلاتي وطريقتي في ربح النقاط ..؟؟؟

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـحـمـد
					  هل يجب ان اذكر تحليلاتي وطريقتي في ربح النقاط ..؟؟؟   والله يا احمد فى المسابقة القديمة كانت بتشرح طريقتك فى موضوع ومشلازم تكتب ربحك كام او تضع كل فرص تحليل
ولكن الله اعلم ايه الى حيحصل فى المسابقات الجديدة لان الادارة قالت حتنزل كذا مسابقة جديدة فممكن يبقا فى اختلاف
فانتظر لحين صدور المسابقات الجديدة اول الشهر ده وان شاء الله خير*

----------


## المليون

كيف اشارك بالمسابقة

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المليون
					  كيف اشارك بالمسابقة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t121666.html*

----------


## هدى العربي

بالتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله

----------


## هدى العربي

هل شرط عمل 30 مشاركه قبل الاشتراك بالمسابقه

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو فى اسبوع لم يتم فتح حساب ابو فتح حساب بلا  تدوال
هل تلغى الاسبايع الاخرة ولا يتم احتساب نقاط ثلاث اسبيع
وهل ممكن اسبوع مع فرع استراليا مثلا وايبوع مع فرع اخر؟
او بمعنى اخر لو جى اتس بروا كان التسجيل الاول والتسجيل الثانى على مياتريدر تبع فرع الشركة الاخر؟واين نرسل التسجيل بتاع الاسبيع الثلاثة مثل او تسجيل؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mostafa_anwr
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو فى اسبوع لم يتم فتح حساب ابو فتح حساب بلا  تدوال
لم يتم احتساب نتيجة هذا الأسبوع
هل تلغى الاسبايع الاخرة ولا يتم احتساب نقاط ثلاث اسبيع
وهل ممكن اسبوع مع فرع استراليا مثلا وايبوع مع فرع اخر؟
لا توجد مشكله
او بمعنى اخر لو جى اتس بروا كان التسجيل الاول والتسجيل الثانى على مياتريدر تبع فرع الشركة الاخر؟واين نرسل التسجيل بتاع الاسبيع الثلاثة مثل او تسجيل؟
تسجيل الأسابيع هيعلن عن الرابط الخاص به ان شاء الله    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يا مصطفى بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
الاجابه في الاقتباس واسمحلي فقط دمج الموضوع مع موضوع المسابقه حتى لا تتشتت الاستفسارات*

----------


## mostafa_anwr

الله يسلمك يا ابوعزب
جزاك الله خير على الرد السريع 
انت خلصة كلية ولا لسة؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mostafa_anwr
					  الله يسلمك يا ابوعزب
جزاك الله خير على الرد السريع 
انت خلصة كلية ولا لسة؟   وجزاك الله مثله 
الحمد لله تمام خلصت من سنتين عندك عروسه ولا ايه*

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

*استفسار
اثناء المتاجرة على الحساب تم فتح عن طريق الخطا عقدين زيادة بدل من 10
وبمجرد الانتباه تم الاغلاق فوراً وبدون ربح او خسارة 
فى مشكلة كده!!*

----------


## loveTOlive

متى ينتهي التسجيل ؟؟ 
وهل توجد الفضة في منصة فكسول ميتاتريدر ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ياسين (المصرى)
					  استفسار
اثناء المتاجرة على الحساب تم فتح عن طريق الخطا عقدين زيادة بدل من 10
وبمجرد الانتباه تم الاغلاق فوراً وبدون ربح او خسارة 
فى مشكلة كده!!   لا توجد مشكله ولكن انتبه حتى لا تسبب في خروجك من المسابقه اذا تكرر هذا الامر        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loveTOlive
					  متى ينتهي التسجيل ؟؟ 
وهل توجد الفضة في منصة فكسول ميتاتريدر ؟؟   التسجيل سينتهي اليوم ان شاء الله في منتصف الليل بتوقيت جرينتش
وبخصوص الفضه فهي لا توجد في الميتاتريدر*

----------


## ars leb

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال  محيرني 
هل ممكن اعرف سبب واضح لهذه المسابقات ؟
وشكرا

----------


## هشام شامي

كما هو معروف ان عقد الذهب هو مايكرو لذلك ان 100 عقد ذهب =10 عقود  وهو شرط المسابقة وكما هو متبع في المسابقات السابقة ارجو التاكيد على هذا الموضوع من الاخ محمد العزب

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام شامي
					  كما هو معروف ان عقد الذهب هو مايكرو لذلك ان 100 عقد ذهب =10 عقود  وهو شرط المسابقة وكما هو متبع في المسابقات السابقة ارجو التاكيد على هذا الموضوع من الاخ محمد العزب   نعم اخي الحبيب هشام هي نفس الاليه ولا يوجد تغيير*

----------


## soufian

متا تنتهي الجولة

----------


## ahmed forex

> كما هو معروف ان عقد الذهب هو مايكرو لذلك ان 100 عقد ذهب =10 عقود  وهو شرط المسابقة وكما هو متبع في المسابقات السابقة ارجو التاكيد على هذا الموضوع من الاخ محمد العزب

  

> * 
> نعم اخي الحبيب هشام هي نفس الاليه ولا يوجد تغيير*

 _طيب الاخت المشرفة رانيا حرمتنى من الدخول على الذهب باكثر من 10 لوت رغم محاولة شرح انة لا يتناسب مع حجم باقى اللوتات لباقى العملات والزمتنى بما ذكر فى شروط المسابقة وهذا ما حال بينى وبين الدخول على الذهب اصلا.
افهم من حديثك انى استطيع الدخول ب 100 لوت على الذهب وذلك على برنامج gts pro uk؟؟_

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmed forex
					  طيب الاخت المشرفة رانيا حرمتنى من الدخول على الذهب باكثر من 10 لوت رغم محاولة شرح انة لا يتناسب مع حجم باقى اللوتات لباقى العملات والزمتنى بما ذكر فى شروط المسابقة وهذا ما حال بينى وبين الدخول على الذهب اصلا.
افهم من حديثك انى استطيع الدخول ب 100 لوت على الذهب وذلك على برنامج gts pro uk؟؟    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد ان اللبس الذي حدث عند الاخت رانيا انها اعتقدت انك تقصد باللوت عقد استاندرد
فمسموح لك بالدخول ب 100 مايكروا لوت وليس لوت كامل*

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
متى يمكن التسجيل للجولة الثانية؟
وهل يشترط فى التسجيل ان نكنب فرع امريكا لو استراليا ولا انتوا بتعرفوا من الارقام؟

----------


## أبو ياسين (المصرى)

*يا ترى اخبار نتائج الاسبوع الاول ايه ؟؟* *( اقتراح )* *وممكن اللى عايز يكمل بحسابه يكمل على ان يكون التقييم بقيمة الربح مش بنسبته.
يعنى ( الفرق بين رصيد اخر واول الاسبوع )*

----------


## ahmedamer

اذاى ارسل  رقم الحساب  للاسبوع الثانى كل ما ادخل  الى مكان ارسال البينات  بيقول انه مغلق الان لارسال  اى طلبات

----------


## soufian

متى تبدأ الجولة التانية وهل يجب فتح حساب جديد وهل سوف تعلن نتاأج الجولة الاولى قبل بدا التانية وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mostafa_anwr
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
متى يمكن التسجيل للجولة الثانية؟
وهل يشترط فى التسجيل ان نكنب فرع امريكا لو استراليا ولا انتوا بتعرفوا من الارقام؟   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التسجيل الان متاح للجوله الثانيه من خلال هذا الرابط https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...istration.html        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ياسين (المصرى)
					  يا ترى اخبار نتائج الاسبوع الاول ايه ؟؟ ( اقتراح ) وممكن اللى عايز يكمل بحسابه يكمل على ان يكون التقييم بقيمة الربح مش بنسبته.
يعنى ( الفرق بين رصيد اخر واول الاسبوع )    نتيجة الأسبوع الأول نزلت الأن
واعتذر لك انه يجب فتح حساب جديد كل اسبوع لانه اسهل للجنه التي تصحح النتائج        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedamer
					  اذاى ارسل  رقم الحساب  للاسبوع الثانى كل ما ادخل  الى مكان ارسال البينات  بيقول انه مغلق الان لارسال  اى طلبات   الصفحه تغلق كل اسبوع لانهاء التسجيل ولكنها مفتوحه الان للتسجيل للجوله الثانيه https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...istration.html         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة soufian
					  متى تبدأ الجولة التانية وهل يجب فتح حساب جديد وهل سوف تعلن نتاأج الجولة الاولى قبل بدا التانية وشكرا   الجولات تبدأ كل اسبوع , ويجب فتح حساب جديد لكل جوله*

----------


## sadk

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اين نتيجة الاسبوع الاول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شكرا لكم

----------


## sadk

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اين نتيجة الاسبوع الاول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> شكرا لكم

  شكرا لكم
وجدت الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122122-2.html

----------

